# Petrucci 8 String Possibility? IT DOES EXIST!



## Svava

He mentions it somewhere in the middle... not sure what to make of it !


As someone who listens to little besides Prog Metal and Jazz, this makes me slightly moist.

As someone who's wallet is already anorexic as a psychologically unstable 16 year old girl... this isn't good xD


----------



## ceiling_fan

Skip to 8:45 for the question.


----------



## Given To Fly

Petrucci's response reeks of Sterling Ball but also makes me think it will happen.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Given To Fly said:


> Petrucci's response reeks of Sterling Ball but also makes me think it will happen.



Exactly what I thought as well. I pictured Sterling lurking forums and seeing $$$ everywhere. But if that means that John might use it on a song or two, then I think it's cool.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

....ing hell if a jp8 ever happens I'll never need another guitar. PLEASE.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I like JP for sure, but doing an 8-string sounds strictly like a business move more than anything at this point. Not a bad one mind you..


----------



## AxeHappy

I think making Signature guitars available in many different ways whilst staying true to the concept and feel of the guitar is really cool.

I love how many different JEM and JS models there has been. I love that the JEM and Egen don't have anybody's name on them so it's like you're buying a set of specs and not somebody else's guitars.


Business decision? Sure. One where every body wins? Unless they put a gaint ....ing shovel in the middle of it...


----------



## Xiphos68

Finally!


----------



## timbale

MemphisHawk said:


> I like JP for sure, but doing an 8-string sounds strictly like a business move more than anything at this point. Not a bad one mind you..



my thoughts, it wouldn't be his signature guitar anymore...


----------



## WiseSplinter

He seems like a fairly open minded guy, maybe he's thinking "lets just try it, just the tip, just for second, just to see how it feels'.


----------



## Winspear

I wouldn't be very stoked, as DT's heaviest attempts are their worst by far imo. Of course one doesn't _have_ to make heavy music on an 8 string, but I can't see it going any other way given the use of 7's.


----------



## Svava

It seems like most players with 8's either suck tremendously or are EXTREMELY good (Abasi, Charlie Hunter etc.) and the styles seem to be either chugchugchug or really virtuostic multi-technique complex stuff.

It would be interesting to see how Petrucci makes use of it... His style is different from anyone who currently plays it so... would be cool


----------



## lewstherin006

If they make a 8 string, I wondering what they would do with the headstock? You think they would make it a bit longer on the top side for that 8th string?


----------



## XEN

Svava said:


> It seems like most players with 8's either suck tremendously or are EXTREMELY good (Abasi, Charlie Hunter etc.) and the styles seem to be either chugchugchug or really virtuostic multi-technique complex stuff.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how Petrucci makes use of it... His style is different from anyone who currently plays it so... would be cool


Couldn't the same be said for any number of strings?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'll never understand the line of thinking that as soon as you add a string or two to a well known guitarist's arsenal they'll all of a sudden make more compelling music. 

Go play Jaws of Life a few steps lower, that's what it would sound like if you got an 8-string. 

I love my 8-strings, but it's not a different instrument really.


----------



## smfcbow

Svava said:


> It seems like most players with 8's either suck tremendously or are EXTREMELY good (Abasi, Charlie Hunter etc.) and the styles seem to be either chugchugchug or really virtuostic multi-technique complex stuff.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how Petrucci makes use of it... His style is different from anyone who currently plays it so... would be cool



Deftones, super simple and not much chugging. Deftones are the band that makes me want a 8.


----------



## Literally Elvis

I think the thing that people are missing here is that with an 8-string Petrucci sig comes 8-string Petrucci sig _pickups_, which I would almost certainly get even if I can't afford the guitar they're meant for.


----------



## Winspear

XEN said:


> Couldn't the same be said for any number of strings?





MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never understand the line of thinking that as soon as you add a string or two to a well known guitarist's arsenal they'll all of a sudden make more compelling music.
> 
> Go play Jaws of Life a few steps lower, that's what it would sound like if you got an 8-string.
> 
> I love my 8-strings, but it's not a different instrument really.



Indeed. It's like people see someone with an ERG and assume they will either be a boring chugger or an insane virtuoso  There's plenty of shit and amazing music on 6 strings too, haha. I guess it's going to take a long time before people view it as just another instrument and realise it has nothing to do with musical content or talent.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Petrucci barely seems to use 7s much any more. Not sure why he would bother with an 8.


----------



## Given To Fly

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never understand the line of thinking that as soon as you add a string or two to a well known guitarist's arsenal they'll all of a sudden make more compelling music.
> 
> Go play Jaws of Life a few steps lower, that's what it would sound like if you got an 8-string.
> 
> I love my 8-strings, but it's not a different instrument really.



The first time I saw Petrucci was on the G3 tour and he opened with Jaws of Life...It changed my life! Imagine going fishing for the first time, you know what a fish looks like but you aren't sure what kind of fish are in the area, and the first one you catch is a 20ft Great White Shark. That's what Jaws of Life was to me!


----------



## jephjacques

Huh, the Majesty actually looks decent in "real life" as opposed to the promo photos. That body shape would suit an 8-string really well IMO.


----------



## Svava

xwmucradiox said:


> Petrucci barely seems to use 7s much any more. Not sure why he would bother with an 8.



Enemy Inside
Illumination Theory

I think bigger picture/behind the veil did too but I'm not sure.

IN an interview he said he felt like he used the 7 alot on the album.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Svava said:


> Enemy Inside
> Illumination Theory
> 
> I think bigger picture/behind the veil did too but I'm not sure.
> 
> IN an interview he said he felt like he used the 7 alot on the album.



I guess the last time I watched a live DVD it didn't look like he used a 7 on more than maybe one song.


----------



## Svava

xwmucradiox said:


> I guess the last time I watched a live DVD it didn't look like he used a 7 on more than maybe one song.



Well yeah I suppose it depends on the set n' all.



Magic happens when he picks up dat 7 though xD

Change of Seasons
Illumination Theory



Then there's some other good ones...

outcry
enemy inside etc...


But on every frikking video lesson/ interview he's always holding the 6 -,-

As a Sevenstring.org member lemmie just say... WTF dude :>


----------



## Rook

I was excited then I remembered that this is EBMM so it'll have a tonne of amazing specs then 3 awful things that I just won't be able to get over that'll completely ruin the guitar.

'Perfect scale, nice finish, good neck, nice enough shape, WE DECIDED TO ADD A PENIS TO THE KNOBS TO ADD TONE AND CHANGE THE GAME AND WE GOUGED A HOLE OUT OF THE BACK TO MAKE IT SOUND MORE AIRY, JPET LOVES THOSE AIRY TONES'

ah ffs ebmm stop doeeeng theeeess


----------



## Aris_T

I would definitely be interested in what JP comes up with an 8.


----------



## Underworld

lewstherin006 said:


> If they make a 8 string, I wondering what they would do with the headstock? You think they would make it a bit longer on the top side for that 8th string?





I hope they do a 5+3 headstock like this (used to be mine) :


----------



## lucasreis

A Change of Seasons is my favorite Dream Theater song of all time, everything is so perfect in that song. An 8 string song with the same mentality could be incredible. Do it, John!


----------



## vansinn

I love JP, and he always seems sincere.
However, a new guitar with a lazer trimmed carbon-look-a-like top and close to shape-shifting color renditions does make me suspicious 

Regarding his comments on more range, this is an absolutely plausible development - except that JP seems to not make too much use of his 7th string, so..
It'll be interesting to see what comes out of this, and I'll be watching.
I absolutely like the sound of his 6'ers and 7'th, and it seems the whammy works really well, so..


----------



## Jonathan20022

Rook said:


> I was excited then I remembered that this is EBMM so it'll have a tonne of amazing specs then 3 awful things that I just won't be able to get over that'll completely ruin the guitar.
> 
> 'Perfect scale, nice finish, good neck, nice enough shape, WE DECIDED TO ADD A PENIS TO THE KNOBS TO ADD TONE AND CHANGE THE GAME AND WE GOUGED A HOLE OUT OF THE BACK TO MAKE IT SOUND MORE AIRY, JPET LOVES THOSE AIRY TONES'
> 
> ah ffs ebmm stop doeeeng theeeess



AFAIK The only time they ever did anything that got that kind of response before was The Majesty and The Armada. Every Petrucci they've released up until now I've loved, The Majesty I'm still skeptical about simply because I don't like Neck-Thru's and the upper horn isn't my thing aesthetically.

I wouldn't be very interested in buying the 8 simply because I don't use it. But the appeal it would have for the current ERG players is pretty obvious, as well as him making 8 string pickups obviously.

Tell me you wouldn't get a JPXI-8 if that were made


----------



## Svava

Jonathan20022 said:


> Tell me you wouldn't get a JPXI-8 if that were made


----------



## Jonathan20022

Just in case anyone had trouble picturing that


----------



## Danukenator

^It looks really funny. Like a JP6 had too many hamburgers.


----------



## Allealex

8 string tremolo looks DOPE


----------



## GenghisCoyne

7 string bongo must be right around the corner


----------



## Rook

Jonathan20022 said:


> AFAIK The only time they ever did anything that got that kind of response before was The Majesty and The Armada. Every Petrucci they've released up until now I've loved, The Majesty I'm still skeptical about simply because I don't like Neck-Thru's and the upper horn isn't my thing aesthetically.
> 
> I wouldn't be very interested in buying the 8 simply because I don't use it. But the appeal it would have for the current ERG players is pretty obvious, as well as him making 8 string pickups obviously.
> 
> Tell me you wouldn't get a JPXI-8 if that were made



It depends, it's all relative though.

I do very often find various of EBMM's crazy doings bearable at least, not excluding their ability to start with a good body shape, for example, and make it ever so slightly too weird. 

We'll see I guess.


----------



## Eclipse

I'd be all over a JP8.


----------



## metalvince333

I know that they would probably attract even more endorsee's with a 8 string model. I remember that Lee from Born Of Osiris had to ask their blessing to get an 8 string guitar made by Invictus (we all know how that turned out..) and i'm sure that he would be really happy if they made him a JP8. Im sure that others like Mark Holcomb and probably the guys from most djent or trendy heavy bands would be really curious to try them out. I really could see Jason from Chelsea Grin shredding on one of those!


----------



## Tommy

I'm interested to see how it works out if they do make a 8 string. As long as they don't do anything "revolutionary" and just offer the basic JP loaded and unloaded and the anniversary models. That might be nifty.


----------



## The Scenic View

I'd be game for a JP8, loaded/unloaded, BFR, Anniversary, and even a Majesty 8. I really hope these get put into production. I feel there would be lots of new ERG players in the Music Man family, heh.


----------



## jephjacques

Rook said:


> WE DECIDED TO ADD A PENIS TO THE KNOBS TO ADD TONE



I'd buy it &#3232;&#8255;&#3232;


----------



## scrub

Petrucci confirms 8 string is coming...has never played an 8 string 



^somewhere in the last 10 minutes of the video


----------



## Andromalia

I bet he's going to use on one or two songs tops. It's not like the market for 8 strings is huge anyway. Especially on an EBMM budget.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> It's not like the market for 8 strings is huge anyway. Especially on an EBMM budget.



JP fandom cares about the number of strings about as much as they care about the price. 

Remember, JP's name was able to sell JP6s and JP7s with a $2000 upcharge just for a different body wood combo and veneer top.

With higher pricing comes a larger margin and less units needing to be sold, it's a two way street.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmm wonder what scale they'd make it. I'm hoping for 28".


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Remember, JP's name was able to sell JP6s and JP7s with a $2000 upcharge just for a different body wood combo and veneer top.



Ok, you win XD


----------



## Masoo2

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm wonder what scale they'd make it. I'm hoping for 28".


I'd expect 27.5 like the JP Baritones, which seems like it would be a good hybrid between the most popular 8 string scale lengths of 27 and 28 inches.


----------



## jephjacques

I'll probably buy one


----------



## MIL8

lucasreis said:


> A Change of Seasons is my favorite Dream Theater song of all time, everything is so perfect in that song. An 8 string song with the same mentality could be incredible. Do it, John!



I've always thought the same thing about A Change of Seasons, they really nailed it on that song. It was the first DT song I heard and is still my favorite.

I would really like to hear what John does with an 8 string.


----------



## crazyprofessor

That interview (the captain) was really good.


----------



## StrmRidr

crazyprofessor said:


> That interview (the captain) was really good.



I love most of the interviews he does in the "Captain Meets" series. Back on topic, I was surprised that JP never tried an 8 string. If he can come up with the equivalent of A Change of Seasons on an 8 string, Music Man needs to give him one ASAP.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can't imagine someone like Petrucci who is surrounded by guitarists has never even played an 8. Maybe he means he hasn't played one properly outside of touring or a guitar show. He must be extremely loyal to EB that he doesn't have any kind of 8 at home.


----------



## slan

JP just posted this on Instagram. Check the headstock...


----------



## StevenC

That reminds me of an ABBA song.


----------



## ddtonfire

What a tease


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That low string looks chunky!


----------



## curlyvice

I will be financially ruined by a JP8. Would totally be worth it though


----------



## cardinal

Do EBMMs usually have tilt-back headstocks? I'm not too familiar with the Majesty.


----------



## Mathemagician

The JP line doesn’t. I know that.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

cardinal said:


> Do EBMMs usually have tilt-back headstocks? I'm not too familiar with the Majesty.


My JP6 doesn’t but my Majesty does


----------



## Thaeon

I wish I liked the Majesty more. I just don’t. Plays well. Just can’t get with the look. But I’m ruined on 8 strings.


----------



## bzhang9

an EBMM 8 string would just be the most ridiculously expensive guitar, and non locking trems do not work well with 8s


----------



## curlyvice

bzhang9 said:


> an EBMM 8 string would just be the most ridiculously expensive guitar, and non locking trems do not work well with 8s



I’m really hoping it’s a hard tail. Cheaper than a trem and way more manageable to keep in tune.


----------



## Hollowway

We’re talking about this again?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hollowway said:


> We’re talking about this again?




Tes we will always talk about this until it is in our possession.

I just want to hear what he does with it. And buy one.


----------



## I play music

I think this guitar comes about 10 years late, back then it would have been THE most wanted guitar ever
Now I can only imagine hardcore fans to buy it


----------



## jephjacques

Very curious to see what pickups they put in these, I feel like the regular JP set might be too dark for an 8.


----------



## StevenC

I was just thinking the other day that I should get one of those Aristides because 8 string trem, fanned and headless things, but now I've got to find Majesty money?



jephjacques said:


> Very curious to see what pickups they put in these, I feel like the regular JP set might be too dark for an 8.


I'm convinced the Abasi Fluences have an EMG voice and a Petrucci voice.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

jephjacques said:


> Very curious to see what pickups they put in these, I feel like the regular JP set might be too dark for an 8.



Not sure if you played a dreamcatcher but I found it was a pretty nice voicing for a 7 string. I imagine dimarzio and JP will have something new (like they do every year anyways it seems)


----------



## xzacx

StevenC said:


> I'm convinced the Abasi Fluences have an EMG voice and a Petrucci voice.



I need to check these out then I guess, because I'm into the concept of Fluences but think Moderns are among the worst pickups I've ever heard this side of Juggernauts. But I love EMGs and could make use of a Petrucci voice, so that sounds really appealing to me.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

There’s a DT studio pic of the back of what looks like an EBMM 8 string on EB’s facebook. 

Personally, I hope they announce the 2021 MM JP lineup soon. Been waiting a while to get a MM JP sevenstring.


----------



## cip 123

jephjacques said:


> Very curious to see what pickups they put in these, I feel like the regular JP set might be too dark for an 8.


Definitely think it'll be Dimarzio's of some sort. I can't imagine they'd wanna lose out again to other companies when it comes to 8 sets.


----------



## bostjan

I think JP missed the opportunity to snag an 8 string for Octavarium, so he had to wait 188 months, in order to appease the gear gods.

...or else this is another tease, the photo was altered, and it all ends up being an April Fools joke.

JP's always used Dimarzios, so it'd be really weird to change that just for the 8's. EBMM uses different pickups, but the vast majority are Dimarzio. Weird things do happen sometimes, though.


----------



## I play music

cip 123 said:


> Definitely think it'll be Dimarzio's of some sort. I can't imagine they'd wanna lose out again to other companies when it comes to 8 sets.


Don't think they've lost out when it comes to 8 sets. Ibanez uses them a lot and Ibanez is one of the most important brands when it comes to 8 strings.


----------



## I play music

bostjan said:


> JP's always used Dimarzios, so it'd be really weird to change that just for the 8's. EBMM uses different pickups, but the vast majority are Dimarzio. Weird things do happen sometimes, though.


Why would he choose another company just because it's an 8 string? Dimarzio make a lot of 8 string sets, it's not new territory for them


----------



## bostjan

I play music said:


> Why would he choose another company just because it's an 8 string? Dimarzio make a lot of 8 string sets, it's not new territory for them


I just said it'd be weird. Weird, as in, why would he do that. 

I think the bet that'd pay the lowest odds would be something like a crunchlab 8 and liquifire 8, whether or not they're voiced similarly to the 6 or 7 string versions.

I'm more interested in scale length.


----------



## cip 123

I play music said:


> Don't think they've lost out when it comes to 8 sets. Ibanez uses them a lot and Ibanez is one of the most important brands when it comes to 8 strings.


They've failed to keep any significant artists who use 8 strings. Tosin had a sig and then dipped, so did Javier.

My point being it wouldn't look great on their part if JP was like nah I'll use someone else for 8.

JP is a Dimarzio artist it'd be weird if he used anything else, and I'm sure Dimarzio will make whatever the heck he wants, considering if it works they get to market a JP 8 string pickup for a long time most likely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

There's definitely been a push by EBMM to use thier own pickups. It's not really up to DiMarzio. 

It'll probably be DiMarzio, but I don't think it's a guarantee.


----------



## StevenC

Petrucci is already a Fishman endorser after all...


----------



## cardinal

I guess with the tilt back headstock, it'll be a Majesty, so I'm not particularly interested. 

It'd be kinda neat if it has a tremolo, but I'm not sure a non-locking trem would work too well with the large 8th string. I've tried it before and there seemed to be too much friction across the nut, but maybe it can work if the headstock angle and tuner location are specifically designed for it.


----------



## Thaeon

cip 123 said:


> They've failed to keep any significant artists who use 8 strings. Tosin had a sig and then dipped, so did Javier.
> 
> My point being it wouldn't look great on their part if JP was like nah I'll use someone else for 8.
> 
> JP is a Dimarzio artist it'd be weird if he used anything else, and I'm sure Dimarzio will make whatever the heck he wants, considering if it works they get to market a JP 8 string pickup for a long time most likely.



Soooo, Meshuggah and Periphery are not significant?


----------



## StevenC

Thaeon said:


> Soooo, Meshuggah and Periphery are not significant?


Meshuggah use Lundgren and Jake doesn't have an 8 string set because they barely use 8s ever.


----------



## cip 123

Thaeon said:


> Soooo, Meshuggah and Periphery are not significant?


"Failed to keep" Meshuggah ain't on their roster, and it's only Jake in Periphery that uses them. And his set is only 6/7 Right now. 

Dimarzio probably make way more money on other markets anyway, but they'd probably want JP to have an 8 set they could market.


----------



## StevenC

Dimarzio's whole 8 string lineup is made of pickups they designed for Tosin and Javier, basically.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Petrucci has DiMarzio and Blutcher on speed dial. They can probably have a pickup ready for him right away.  And given this guitar has been in development for... probably YEARS, I'm sure Trooch and DiMarzio brainstormed ideas for an 8-string pickup together


----------



## bostjan

The UV7/UV77 came out in 1990. Dimarzio was making 7 string pickups right away. By 2001, there were many good Dimarzio 7 string pickup options. The RG2228 came out in 2007. The Ionizers weren't available until 2012, and even now, the selection is pretty limited for 8's. The RG9/RG90 came out in 2014, and IFAIK, Dimarzio makes no production 9 string pickups.

It looks like Dimarzio isn't seeing returns from the ERG market. I think they missed the train, since 7 string guitars were originally associated, in the early-mid 90's, with Vai, Pettrucci, and Korn, who all used Dimarzios. 8s were more associated with Meshuggah until the late aughts/early 10's, and they were a lot more experimental with gear.

Basically, soon the eight will have been around as long as the seven was before the eight. Where sevens had a strong start due to big name artists using them, eights have always been more niche and experimental.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> The UV7/UV77 came out in 1990. Dimarzio was making 7 string pickups right away. By 2001, there were many good Dimarzio 7 string pickup options. The RG2228 came out in 2007. The Ionizers weren't available until 2012, and even now, the selection is pretty limited for 8's. The RG9/RG90 came out in 2014, and IFAIK, Dimarzio makes no production 9 string pickups.
> 
> It looks like Dimarzio isn't seeing returns from the ERG market. I think they missed the train, since 7 string guitars were originally associated, in the early-mid 90's, with Vai, Pettrucci, and Korn, who all used Dimarzios. 8s were more associated with Meshuggah until the late aughts/early 10's, and they were a lot more experimental with gear.
> 
> Basically, soon the eight will have been around as long as the seven was before the eight. Where sevens had a strong start due to big name artists using them, eights have always been more niche and experimental.



I think a lot of it has to do with who payed for development.

Ibanez pretty much outsourced pickup development to DiMarzio (and later Artek) for much of the 90's and through the aughts, and by the time the production 8-string project rolled around in late 2004, they found a partner in EMG and not DiMarzio.

So it wasn't until they got another OEM contract for DiMarzio to get around to making 8-string pickups, and they just started with a variant of the D-Activator in 2011, which went to the RG2228A.


----------



## Albake21

I'm late to the party, is it finally time for an 8 string EBMM? Am I really going to live to see one actually being made? I know it's been said already, but I really feel like they missed the mark on this one. If they had released an 8 string version 5-10 years ago it would have done amazing, but now a days there just aren't many 8 string players. Plus we all know the price on this thing will be insane.


----------



## odibrom

... nevermind the pickups, we all know someone will bitch something about them, all I care is, are there pics of the whole guitar yet?


----------



## cip 123

odibrom said:


> ... nevermind the pickups, we all know someone will bitch something about them, all I care is, are there pics of the whole guitar yet?


5 more years for that, don’t be silly


----------



## Furtive Glance

Albake21 said:


> I'm late to the party, is it finally time for an 8 string EBMM? Am I really going to live to see one actually being made? I know it's been said already, but I really feel like they missed the mark on this one. If they had released an 8 string version 5-10 years ago it would have done amazing, but now a days there just aren't many 8 string players. Plus we all know the price on this thing will be insane.



No doubt. MSRP $8,888 probably in Canada. And first run will only be in stealth black probably.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Furtive Glance said:


> No doubt. MSRP $8,888 probably in Canada. And first run will only be in stealth black probably.



Fuck I hope not.... I will get one if they keep it under 5000$ Canadian


----------



## jephjacques

Don't get your hopes up


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The current Majesty models top out at about $4k, and the premium for 7 vs 6 has never been too drastic across the line (just a couple hundred dollars). I'm guessing, depending on trim and availability, we'll probably be under $5k and realistically, in the ballpark of between $3.5 and $4.5. 

Though who knows, they could launch with a decked out, super limited edition first and double the price.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though who knows, they could launch with a decked out, super limited edition first and double the price.


Now that feels like the Music Man thing to do.


----------



## technomancer

Albake21 said:


> Now that feels like the Music Man thing to do.



Purple Nebula 8... $6.5k


----------



## Thaeon

cip 123 said:


> "Failed to keep" Meshuggah ain't on their roster, and it's only Jake in Periphery that uses them. And his set is only 6/7 Right now.
> 
> Dimarzio probably make way more money on other markets anyway, but they'd probably want JP to have an 8 set they could market.




Both Marten and Fredrick are listed as signature artists, and both the M80M and FTM33 are still available new. The only artist Ibanez lost was Tosin. And that’s only because he got tired of waiting and the body shape was his property. Javier never had a sig with Ibanez even if he was endorsed at one point.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

technomancer said:


> Purple Nebula 8... $6.5k


It would look so good though


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thaeon said:


> Both Marten and Fredrick are listed as signature artists, and both the M80M and FTM33 are still available new. The only artist Ibanez lost was Tosin. And that’s only because he got tired of waiting and the body shape was his property. Javier never had a sig with Ibanez even if he was endorsed at one point.



They're talking about DiMarzio, not Ibanez.


----------



## Thaeon

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're talking about DiMarzio, not Ibanez.



Ah, well yeah. Then they should make better pickups. I only like Vai and Satriani’s stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thaeon said:


> Ah, well yeah. Then they should make better pickups. I only like Vai and Satriani’s stuff.



At a certain point it really doesn't have anything to do with the product, but the deals and the folks you want to work with.

Anyone on Earth would be happy to work with JP, but it's up to him who makes his pickups, and if he feels like someone other than DiMarzio deserves a go, then that's what's going to happen.


----------



## jephjacques

MaxOfMetal said:


> The current Majesty models top out at about $4k, and the premium for 7 vs 6 has never been too drastic across the line (just a couple hundred dollars). I'm guessing, depending on trim and availability, we'll probably be under $5k and realistically, in the ballpark of between $3.5 and $4.5.
> 
> Though who knows, they could launch with a decked out, super limited edition first and double the price.



yeah, but we're talking canadian dollars. A normal 7 string Majesty is already almost $5K CAD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> yeah, but we're talking canadian dollars



In that case, perhaps a mortgage would be more feasible.


----------



## jephjacques

hahaha no way, the real estate market in canada is INSANE right now


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> hahaha no way, the real estate market in canada is INSANE right now



I meant on the guitar.


----------



## jephjacques

it would be cheaper to build a house out of JPs than buy one in Toronto


----------



## DeathByButterslax

jephjacques said:


> yeah, but we're talking canadian dollars. A normal 7 string Majesty is already almost $5K CAD.


Which models are you talking about here, my polar noir 7 was 3600, the Monarchy 7 was not much more...

I think they’ll give us a couple of options


----------



## StevenC

I'm looking at that picture and can't help imagining a Korina Majesty 8.

But I'm currently enough of a sucker that I might be this as long as it's not basswood.


----------



## I play music

jephjacques said:


> it would be cheaper to build a house out of JPs than buy one in Toronto


Totally OT: Maybe covid might put an end to the ridiculous housing prices in international cities. I have more than one friend who left the city because he can work from home now so it doesn't matter if he lives close to the office anymore


----------



## Thaeon

MaxOfMetal said:


> At a certain point it really doesn't have anything to do with the product, but the deals and the folks you want to work with.
> 
> Anyone on Earth would be happy to work with JP, but it's up to him who makes his pickups, and if he feels like someone other than DiMarzio deserves a go, then that's what's going to happen.



Of course. JP likes DiMarzio, and he doesn’t brand hop often. He’s been with Mesa for over 30 years and EB for over 20. Unless they just won’t do what he’s wanting for it (which I don’t see Larry doing considering all the different Vai, Satch, and JP models that have come out so far), I don’t see him leaving. I do wonder what he has in the prototype though. Is it one of the previous 8 string models or an 8 string prototype of one of his? I don’t particularly care for Petrucci’s tone or his playing. It hasn’t evolved much since the early years of DT. I am interested really only in if his approach to the 8 string will mirror what we’ve already come to expect from him or if it’ll force him to do different things. As far as the guitar is concerned, more solidly built production options is definitely better.


----------



## jephjacques

StevenC said:


> I'm looking at that picture and can't help imagining a Korina Majesty 8.
> 
> But I'm currently enough of a sucker that I might be this as long as it's not basswood.



I would kill for some natural finish majesties without the doofy shovel inlay


----------



## StevenC

jephjacques said:


> I would kill for some natural finish majesties without the doofy shovel inlay


I don't know about the unshoveled Majesties. They all look kinda bare, especially the 7 strings. That shape needs some distraction to make it work. The Monarchy/Artisan series probably did it the best, or the Dark Roast finish where it's real subtle.

Ideally, it'd want a regular flame maple shovel with transparent rest of the body. That's the goofy part of the finish, or the faux carbon fibre shovel.


----------



## bostjan

I just it was real carbon fiber, at least at those prices.


----------



## Spicypickles

The black stealth and arctic white looked pretty good with the shovels.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Thaeon said:


> Of course. JP likes DiMarzio, and he doesn’t brand hop often. He’s been with Mesa for over 30 years and EB for over 20. Unless they just won’t do what he’s wanting for it (which I don’t see Larry doing considering all the different Vai, Satch, and JP models that have come out so far), I don’t see him leaving. I do wonder what he has in the prototype though. Is it one of the previous 8 string models or an 8 string prototype of one of his? I don’t particularly care for Petrucci’s tone or his playing. It hasn’t evolved much since the early years of DT. I am interested really only in if his approach to the 8 string will mirror what we’ve already come to expect from him or if it’ll force him to do different things. As far as the guitar is concerned, more solidly built production options is definitely better.



My bet is Ionizers. They're pretty versatile pickups.


----------



## I play music

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> My bet is Ionizers. They're pretty versatile pickups.


My bet is whatever it is he gets it will have a JP signature name and signature pricing. Even if it is an Ionizer they will call it differently.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I play music said:


> My bet is whatever it is he gets it will have a JP signature name and signature pricing. Even if it is an Ionizer they will call it differently.



Taking bets on names.

The Crushinators
Octavarium's

I am excited but also don't really care that much about the actual guitar. I am interested in the pickups mostly.


----------



## Spicypickles

I’m betting they’re not ionizers. Petrucci’s tone has never been what I’d call “thin”, and the ionizers definitely are in that camp.


----------



## jephjacques

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Taking bets on names.
> 
> The Crushinators
> Octavarium's
> 
> I am excited but also don't really care that much about the actual guitar. I am interested in the pickups mostly.



Petrucci Smoochies


----------



## Jeries

The only 8 string out of a somewhat reputable luthier I have ever felt confident in saying I don’t think it gets any better was the Tokyo custom shop B8. Other 8 strings seem to fall short in something or other, but this is the really most well rounded metal 8 string I have been able to try - the price tag is just wicked, like totally beyond .... i mean i know it is a custom shop production but they should discount it because someone else’s name is on the headstock...anyone agree??

JP would make a cool. 8 string, but I am not looking forward to it or anything - I have his 7 strings and i wasted too much money on those!!!  no they are great guitars , i think some of the best 

You know what?i really would like to try an Oni! Lol


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Move over Abasi, there’s a more popular signature for 2021.


----------



## Thaeon

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Move over Abasi, there’s a more popular signature for 2021.



Will it sell? You bet your ass. Do I think it will outsell Abasi? No. Only people looking for a solid 8 string floating trem and Petrucci superfans will bite in that price range. Why would I get an EBMM for what they charge for those when I could support a smaller luthier with specialized knowledge in ERG design?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

All the talk of a trem, but is there any confirmation of that?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Thaeon said:


> Will it sell? You bet your ass. Do I think it will outsell Abasi? No. Only people looking for a solid 8 string floating trem and Petrucci superfans will bite in that price range. Why would I get an EBMM for what they charge for those when I could support a smaller luthier with specialized knowledge in ERG design?



It’ll come down to who has more fans with more money. And, who has more guitars available. I bet both manufacturers will be able to sell all that they make.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Let's be real, EBMM will sell as many as they choose to make, at least for the first year or two. Doesn't anyone remember _literally every new JP release_ in the last twenty years? 

Obviously if they only make like 8 of them to start out they won't be out selling anyone.

Anyway, you can't compare sales to Abasi, most of those get returned. It doesn't count.


----------



## StevenC

Thaeon said:


> Will it sell? You bet your ass. Do I think it will outsell Abasi? No. Only people looking for a solid 8 string floating trem and Petrucci superfans will bite in that price range. Why would I get an EBMM for what they charge for those when I could support a smaller luthier with specialized knowledge in ERG design?


There are more diehard Petrucci superfans to buy these than there are Abasi fans.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Thaeon said:


> Will it sell? You bet your ass. Do I think it will outsell Abasi? No. Only people looking for a solid 8 string floating trem and Petrucci superfans will bite in that price range. Why would I get an EBMM for what they charge for those when I could support a smaller luthier with specialized knowledge in ERG design?



Didn't JP tell Ola Englund in a recent interview that his guitars were the most sold model on earth? Maybe I dreamed that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Didn't JP tell Ola Englund in a recent interview that his guitars were the most sold model on earth? Maybe I dreamed that.



Ugh, not this again. 

Basically, a few years back one of the Balls said the JP was the best selling signature guitar of all time, with absolutely no evidence, and JP and others have just parroted that here and there since. If you know anything about the Ball family, they aren't subtle and they tend to exaggerate some stuff. Not in a malicious way, it's just part of the hype and marketing of thier brand.


----------



## Thaeon

StevenC said:


> There are more diehard Petrucci superfans to buy these than there are Abasi fans.



Yeah I don’t know about that. I used to be a huge Petrucci fan. I’ve only ever owned one of his guitars. Acquired on a trade, and only for a few months. It was a great guitar. I’ve only ever bought a signature guitar because it was a certain person’s guitar once to be a studio wall hanger. And it turned out so good it became my #1. I don’t use it for anything remotely close to what it was made for. I tend to buck trendy use of equipment in that regard because I never get out of it what I want. I don’t want Djent tone. I don’t want metalcore tone. I don’t want post-metal tone. I’m also not looking to mimic anyone else’s tone or playing. I pull technical elements of all those genres together with some other influences. But have no interest in sounding like any of them. So I may not be the target player for any of this stuff.

@MaxOfMetal I hadn’t heard that lots of the Abasi’s had been returned. Where are you seeing this? I would think that is big news. 

I have no doubts that EBMM will have no trouble selling them. They’ll know just how many to make, then adjust based on the numbers that come back. However, I don’t think that those numbers will be as big as the numbers for the rest of the JP line. The JP Baritone only survived a couple years. And I’d say that it suited John’s playing much better than an 8 string. I don’t have any high expectations of John’s playing being revolutionized by one more string and a new pickup. The tones and his playing are really the only things that are potentially interesting takeaways here. Another standardized 8 string sig with some extra bling on it and someone’s signature. Wonderful. At its price and a little time though, you could have nearly any small shop 8 you wanted. I’m cynical about it though because I don’t think Petrucci has done much worth listening to since the 90s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thaeon said:


> @MaxOfMetal I hadn’t heard that lots of the Abasi’s had been returned. Where are you seeing this? I would think that is big news.



It's been all over the Larada thread pretty much since they started shipping. I didn't know people didn't know about it.


----------



## StevenC

Thaeon said:


> Yeah I don’t know about that. I used to be a huge Petrucci fan. I’ve only ever owned one of his guitars. Acquired on a trade, and only for a few months. It was a great guitar. I’ve only ever bought a signature guitar because it was a certain person’s guitar once to be a studio wall hanger. And it turned out so good it became my #1. I don’t use it for anything remotely close to what it was made for. I tend to buck trendy use of equipment in that regard because I never get out of it what I want. I don’t want Djent tone. I don’t want metalcore tone. I don’t want post-metal tone. I’m also not looking to mimic anyone else’s tone or playing. I pull technical elements of all those genres together with some other influences. But have no interest in sounding like any of them. So I may not be the target player for any of this stuff.
> 
> @MaxOfMetal I hadn’t heard that lots of the Abasi’s had been returned. Where are you seeing this? I would think that is big news.
> 
> I have no doubts that EBMM will have no trouble selling them. They’ll know just how many to make, then adjust based on the numbers that come back. However, I don’t think that those numbers will be as big as the numbers for the rest of the JP line. The JP Baritone only survived a couple years. And I’d say that it suited John’s playing much better than an 8 string. I don’t have any high expectations of John’s playing being revolutionized by one more string and a new pickup. The tones and his playing are really the only things that are potentially interesting takeaways here. Another standardized 8 string sig with some extra bling on it and someone’s signature. Wonderful. At its price and a little time though, you could have nearly any small shop 8 you wanted. I’m cynical about it though because I don’t think Petrucci has done much worth listening to since the 90s.


There just are more Petrucci fans.

Tosin's great, but the list of people who will buy anything with his name on it is very short and doesn't extend much beyond this board. He's at best the second biggest name in 8 string after Meshuggah.

Petrucci has a massively well selling signature line of guitars, amps, pickups, pedals, picks and now beard care products. He has no trouble moving products in the $3k to $6k range all day long. He sold 21 of this fucking thing at whatever ludicrous price it was:






Dream Theater has sold 8 figures of albums, Animals as Leaders have not even close to that. Petrucci fans are also older and have more disposable income.

Say what you want about the quality of the music, I don't listen to anything past Scenes with any regularity either, but the fans are there. For what it's worth, Led Zeppelin haven't produced any music since the 70s but a Jimmy Page guitar will still sell like crazy.


----------



## Thaeon

StevenC said:


> There just are more Petrucci fans.
> 
> Tosin's great, but the list of people who will buy anything with his name on it is very short and doesn't extend much beyond this board. He's at best the second biggest name in 8 string after Meshuggah.
> 
> Petrucci has a massively well selling signature line of guitars, amps, pickups, pedals, picks and now beard care products. He has no trouble moving products in the $3k to $6k range all day long. He sold 21 of this fucking thing at whatever ludicrous price it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Theater has sold 8 figures of albums, Animals as Leaders have not even close to that. Petrucci fans are also older and have more disposable income.
> 
> Say what you want about the quality of the music, I don't listen to anything past Scenes with any regularity either, but the fans are there. For what it's worth, Led Zeppelin haven't produced any music since the 70s but a Jimmy Page guitar will still sell like crazy.


 I don't disagree. I don't necessarily think that his guitar will measure up to the other options available. Then again, people will still pay $30k for a Jimmy Page LP. 

That C- Freshman Art Project guitar series was in the 10k each ballpark IIRC.



MaxOfMetal said:


> It's been all over the Larada thread pretty much since they started shipping. I didn't know people didn't know about it.



I don't go in there much. Not much reason to.


----------



## Alberto7

Guess we'll be hearing that 8 atring on the new LTE3 album... I hope!


----------



## StevenC

Thaeon said:


> I don't necessarily think that his guitar will measure up to the other options available.


It'll be a Music Man, so probably quite good quality. It will likely have a piezo, neat switching, boost circuit and maybe a whammy bar. It will represent a very unique offering in the market place while being the only production (assumption) USA 8 string.

I have no particular love for Music Man or Ernie Ball as brands, but my JPX is pretty great and they generally make good guitars. The biggest barrier to the success of a Majesty/JP 8 is scale length, which presumably they will get right because John knows enough people to make that decision properly. Heck he used to have a baritone signature guitar, there's a chance this will have a 28"+ scale.

If the Music Man pricing conventions hold, we're looking at between $3400 and $3900 for most models. So competing with Abasi and Aristides, one of which is having trouble deliver a consistent product and the other is more expensive for similar specs. Neither offer what a JP/Majesty 8 would likely have as specs and both have wait times or random drop schedule.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

StevenC said:


> There just are more Petrucci fans.
> 
> Tosin's great, but the list of people who will buy anything with his name on it is very short and doesn't extend much beyond this board. He's at best the second biggest name in 8 string after Meshuggah.
> 
> Petrucci has a massively well selling signature line of guitars, amps, pickups, pedals, picks and now beard care products. He has no trouble moving products in the $3k to $6k range all day long. He sold 21 of this fucking thing at whatever ludicrous price it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Theater has sold 8 figures of albums, Animals as Leaders have not even close to that. Petrucci fans are also older and have more disposable income.
> 
> Say what you want about the quality of the music, I don't listen to anything past Scenes with any regularity either, but the fans are there. For what it's worth, Led Zeppelin haven't produced any music since the 70s but a Jimmy Page guitar will still sell like crazy.


Lol. I forgot about that silver turd. What was it called?


----------



## tarzegetakizerd

StevenC said:


> Tosin's great, but the list of people who will buy anything with his name on it is very short and doesn't extend much beyond this board. He's at best the second biggest name in 8 string after Meshuggah.



He's probably still behind Stef "Flat Earth" Carpenter though hahaha


----------



## Thaeon

StevenC said:


> It'll be a Music Man, so probably quite good quality. It will likely have a piezo, neat switching, boost circuit and maybe a whammy bar. It will represent a very unique offering in the market place while being the only production (assumption) USA 8 string.
> 
> I have no particular love for Music Man or Ernie Ball as brands, but my JPX is pretty great and they generally make good guitars. The biggest barrier to the success of a Majesty/JP 8 is scale length, which presumably they will get right because John knows enough people to make that decision properly. Heck he used to have a baritone signature guitar, there's a chance this will have a 28"+ scale.
> 
> If the Music Man pricing conventions hold, we're looking at between $3400 and $3900 for most models. So competing with Abasi and Aristides, one of which is having trouble deliver a consistent product and the other is more expensive for similar specs. Neither offer what a JP/Majesty 8 would likely have as specs and both have wait times or random drop schedule.



Again, I don’t disagree. The execution is going to be a well made instrument. Probably standard Petrucci options. I think it will move units. To me though, the 8 is an ERG. It’s between a bass and a guitar. I don’t see Petrucci designing it that way. I see him having a long scale guitar, with a couple extra strings made. He could prove me wrong. But even when he used the baritone, he tuned it just below a 7 in standard with a dropped low string. I’m asking, what makes this one special other than a Piezo, a signature, and maybe a trem. I don’t care about trems. I rarely use them. Piezo can be put on anything. There are around 10 current Petrucci models, all variations of the same stuff on a bolt on or a set neck. Why do we need this one other than it’s a cash grab.


----------



## odibrom

... and still no front photo of said guitar...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thaeon said:


> I don't go in there much. Not much reason to.



But then you'll miss big news!


----------



## A-Branger

StevenC said:


> The biggest barrier to the success of a Majesty/JP 8 is scale length, which presumably they will get right because John knows enough people to make that decision properly. Heck he used to have a baritone signature guitar, there's a chance this will have a 28"+ scale.



doubt it

remember this is the guy whos 7 strings are still 25.5" and that there would be a 99% chance he would use this 8 string in standard F# too.

my bet is on the 26.5 or 27.5" scale. I doubt he would go longer


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> doubt it
> 
> remember this is the guy whos 7 strings are still 25.5" and that there would be a 99% chance he would use this 8 string in standard F# too.
> 
> my bet is on the 26.5 or 27.5" scale. I doubt he would go longer



I doubt he'd go shorter than his long scale BFRs (27.5") that he uses for Bb, but who knows what he plans to tune them to, or what thier broader application will be in what he's writing right now.


----------



## Spicypickles

Just imagine if they took a pic of the front - even barely noticeable - and it was fanned. This place would absolutely explode.


----------



## odibrom

Spicypickles said:


> Just imagine if they took a pic of the front - even barely noticeable - and it was fanned. This place would absolutely explode.



I was just thinking about that... so many speculation... chill guys, chill...


----------



## Albake21

StevenC said:


> He sold 21 of this fucking thing at whatever ludicrous price it was:


As ridiculous as this thing looked, I remember really wanting one when it released. I think it was like $10k if I remember correctly.


----------



## Thaeon

MaxOfMetal said:


> But then you'll miss big news!



LOL

Yeah, I don't have much interest really, other than aesthetic. They look cool. I like the neck join on the set neck. More interested in Tosin's drive pedal though. The Majesty is not a looker. Not even a little. First time I saw it I made that Michael from The Office face...


----------



## Thaeon

A-Branger said:


> doubt it
> 
> remember this is the guy whos 7 strings are still 25.5" and that there would be a 99% chance he would use this 8 string in standard F# too.
> 
> my bet is on the 26.5 or 27.5" scale. I doubt he would go longer



Totally agree. He still wants to play leads, and to my knowledge hasn't even dipped a toe into multiscale. 

There isn't much to see really. At this point, John probably makes more off of equipment sales through Mesa and EBMM, that the music is a vehicle to drive that business. 8 strings are big in the younger generation of the progressive metal crowd. Of course there are going to be a few songs on the new DT record. However, I think that his approach to the instrument will be pretty conservative. Both in playing and in design.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ugh, not this again.
> 
> Basically, a few years back one of the Balls said the JP was the best selling signature guitar of all time, with absolutely no evidence, and JP and others have just parroted that here and there since. If you know anything about the Ball family, they aren't subtle and they tend to exaggerate some stuff. Not in a malicious way, it's just part of the hype and marketing of thier brand.



I know absolutely nothing about the Balls. Kinda funny that they inflate their sales like that, but that’s their job I guess.


----------



## bostjan

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I know absolutely nothing about the Balls. Kinda funny that they inflate their sales like that, but that’s their job I guess.



It was at least a few years ago that one of the Balls went on Reddit and said that the JP 8 String was going to be out that next model year, or, at least, very strongly implied that. I don't recall there ever being any sort of public statement to correct that - instead, just year after year of it not being available. So, at least for me, any time one of the Balls says something in an interview, my first thought is that maybe what they said was true from a certain specific point of view, but, for almost all practical purposes, is bullshit.


----------



## A-Branger

yeh even Petrucci mentioned the "I wanna get it on first day of recording to see what comes up, just like the 7 string on the awake album". But I think that coment was mas for the last two albums? or jsut the one before and the enxt one... or something liek that

at elast now theres a photo of the guitar. So no more speculations, guitar is there is done, jsut being tested/recorded with


----------



## bostjan

I found it!

https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comm...ball/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share



reddit user said:


> Dear Mr. Ball, any update on the long-rumoured JP8 (or perhaps info on a Jason Richardson 8?)





Brian Ball said:


> We're launching the JP8 in 2017, and will have some exciting things to share with Jason Richardson soon. He's come to the factory a few times and is working with our engineers on his model as we speak! Jason is a monster of a player, and great guy, Really lucky to have guys like John Petrucci and Jason on our roster.



That was late 2016. It might not be at all descriptive, but it generated a lot of excitement at the time.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Gosh I love this forum, all ready 8 pages about a non existing (ok there is picture of the back of a head stock but further than that...) 8 string.... 

but a polar noir majesty 8 string, 27.5", fixed bridge, piezo etc. would be killer!!!


----------



## teamSKDM

Spicypickles said:


> Just imagine if they took a pic of the front - even barely noticeable - and it was fanned. This place would absolutely explode.




I mentioned this in another JP8 post in the past , but years ago when asked about his ebmm 8 string he said " youre going to be a FAN of it " so I wouldnt be surprised and im expecting it as a strong possibility


----------



## StevenC

I'm amazed no one has down napkin calculations to find the scale length based on the size of the tuners and the distance between fret markers. I though this was SSO?


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Anybody hear anything about the MM JP lineup for 2021 (including the 8s)?

Normally by this time of the year aren’t they hyping it up?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Anybody hear anything about the MM JP lineup for 2021 (including the 8s)?
> 
> Normally by this time of the year aren’t they hyping it up?



It seems they're mostly switching over to smaller limited and "vault" runs vs. big model releases, obviously a new JP8 would be an exception.


----------



## bostjan

StevenC said:


> I'm amazed no one has down napkin calculations to find the scale length based on the size of the tuners and the distance between fret markers. I though this was SSO?


Interesting idea, but there's maybe a 50% chance that version released to the public will have the same scale length as the one in the photo anyway, being a prototype and all.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Interesting idea, but there's maybe a 50% chance that version released to the public will have the same scale length as the one in the photo anyway, being a prototype and all.


I feel like that just enhances the SSO-ness of the whole thing


----------



## Mathemagician

Thaeon said:


> Again, I don’t disagree. The execution is going to be a well made instrument. Probably standard Petrucci options. I think it will move units. To me though, the 8 is an ERG. It’s between a bass and a guitar. I don’t see Petrucci designing it that way. I see him having a long scale guitar, with a couple extra strings made. He could prove me wrong. But even when he used the baritone, he tuned it just below a 7 in standard with a dropped low string. I’m asking, what makes this one special other than a Piezo, a signature, and maybe a trem. I don’t care about trems. I rarely use them. Piezo can be put on anything. There are around 10 current Petrucci models, all variations of the same stuff on a bolt on or a set neck. Why do we need this one other than it’s a cash grab.



Essentially USA 8 string, so build quality should be more consistent/better than Kiesel (who else makes USA 8 strings production models/quick turnaround). 

Made of wood, so that may matter to some people unlike Aristides.

The aforementioned likelihood of piezo, switching, internal boosts - all attractive to many buyers. 

I honestly think people are overestimating how many JP buyers are JP fans versus fans of good guitars. If the heel on my JP7 was smaller I’d still own it. It was an otherwise fantastic guitar. And I don’t know a single DT song. But EBMM makes great stuff. 

Hear me out....it should have an evertune. Can you do piezo and evertune? Is that coming after the evertune trem?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> Hear me out....it should have an evertune. Can you do piezo and evertune? Is that coming after the evertune trem?



It's coming out after the Evertune Trem, but before the Evertune Bass, which puts it a few months behind the Fanned Evertune.


----------



## StevenC

Which is all due a week after the Kemper 2


----------



## bostjan

What's the bet payout on it not coming out commercially this year anyway? 

Might as well have laser beams for strings until we see a photo of the front of it or a spec sheet from an official source.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Might as well have laser beams for strings until we see a photo of the front of it or a spec sheet from an official source.


I'm pretty sure someone already did that. I've certainly seen laser pickups


----------



## bostjan

StevenC said:


> I'm pretty sure someone already did that. I've certainly seen laser pickups


I've actually played a bass with laser pickups once. Pretty cool stuff.

Wasn't Steve Vai also supposed to be coming out with an eight string album this year?

I wonder if either of them considered going to a high A. I wonder if they will put the peer pressure on Satriani to go ERG as well. I wonder if they put onions in their omlets. I wonder if they ever dip their fries in thier milkshakes... LOL


----------



## Mathemagician

bostjan said:


> I've actually played a bass with laser pickups once. Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> Wasn't Steve Vai also supposed to be coming out with an eight string album this year?
> 
> I wonder if either of them considered going to a high A. I wonder if they will put the peer pressure on Satriani to go ERG as well. I wonder if they put onions in their omlets. I wonder if they ever dip their fries in thier milkshakes... LOL



Old interviews Steve said he’d tried it. But the tension and how thin the strings needed to be meant they just always snapped. I would guess that that may even have been his initial goal. 

It’s one thing taking an 8 to high E like those 8-38 sets. It’s another taking an 8 or even a 7 up to high A.


----------



## bostjan

Mathemagician said:


> Old interviews Steve said he’d tried it. But the tension and how thin the strings needed to be meant they just always snapped. I would guess that that may even have been his initial goal.
> 
> It’s one thing taking an 8 to high E like those 8-38 sets. It’s another taking an 8 or even a 7 up to high A.


You're telling this to the guy who's been tuning to high A for nearly 15 years.

It's a big issue with trems, which is probably what he ultimately was doing, but with a decent hardtail without any burrs, high A isn't that much of a problem.

I always go to the example of standard E9 tuning on pedal steel- the 3rd string is tuned to G#, with a pedal to bend up to A, and the scale lengths of pedal steels overlaps with that of standard electrics.


----------



## Mathemagician

Do you use a shorter scale length or a fan fret with a shorter high end than a 25.5” 7 string?


----------



## StevenC

Can't speak for bostjan, but I use a 22" scale for A or thereabouts.


----------



## bostjan

Mathemagician said:


> Do you use a shorter scale length or a fan fret with a shorter high end than a 25.5” 7 string?


My high-A seven is 25.5". My eight is multiscale 24"-26". I've toured with the eight a number of times, but never with the seven. Both are hardtail.


----------



## I play music

bostjan said:


> You're telling this to the guy who's been tuning to high A for nearly 15 years.
> 
> It's a big issue with trems, which is probably what he ultimately was doing, but with a decent hardtail without any burrs, high A isn't that much of a problem.
> 
> I always go to the example of standard E9 tuning on pedal steel- the 3rd string is tuned to G#, with a pedal to bend up to A, and the scale lengths of pedal steels overlaps with that of standard electrics.





bostjan said:


> My high-A seven is 25.5". My eight is multiscale 24"-26". I've toured with the eight a number of times, but never with the seven. Both are hardtail.


Do you do bends?


----------



## bostjan

I play music said:


> Do you do bends?


Yeah, you can do bends on a high A at 24", but I don't do anything crazy. At 25.5", it's a little nervewracking, not so much because of the liklihood that the string will break, as much as the likelihood of pain if the string breaks.


----------



## I play music

bostjan said:


> Yeah, you can do bends on a high A at 24", but I don't do anything crazy. At 25.5", it's a little nervewracking, not so much because of the liklihood that the string will break, as much as the likelihood of pain if the string breaks.


Oh thanks and what string exactly do you use (gauge/brand)?
I had the impression A was the limit, so that to do half step bending the limit was G# or for normal playing with full step bends G. Something like that.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Also thinking about the possibility of a high string. Feel like it'd work better for his play, and multiscale is a thing for production models nowadays... or he could use those EB msteel strings.

Plus I'd love to see the production 8string market shaken up with some options more to my taste. Doubt I'd buy this one, but still.


----------



## bostjan

I play music said:


> Oh thanks and what string exactly do you use (gauge/brand)?
> I had the impression A was the limit, so that to do half step bending the limit was G# or for normal playing with full step bends G. Something like that.


D'Addario plain steel .007". The NYXL007 is supposed to be stronger, but they are always out when I restock. I'd say that A4 is definitely pushing close to whatever the practical limit is at 25.5".

Theoretically,

f = T^0.5 / (2 L mu^0.5)
mu = rho / (pi r^2)
Tmax = UTS pi r^2

So

fmax = UTS^0.5 / (2 L)

UTS for steel is between 2.4 - 3.1 Gpa, so, at 25.5", this ranges from 456.7 Hz to 517.8 Hz, somewhere between A4 half sharp and C5 half flat, according to the mathematics. A4 should be fine to tune to long term, even with crappy strings, but that's assuming no burrs or weird bends (string trees, etc.) anywhere. With even the best strings, it only improves maybe a whole tone.


----------



## Hollowway

bostjan said:


> My eight is multiscale 24"-26".



Sorry, sir, we’re gonna need to see some photographic evidence. Pronto!


----------



## bostjan

Hollowway said:


> Sorry, sir, we’re gonna need to see some photographic evidence. Pronto!
> View attachment 87998


Here's a 12 1/2 year old NGD thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-bostjans-custom-oni-8-56k-dead-milkmen.54111/


----------



## R34CH

Man...Onis are so baller.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Not many string manufacturers have invested in making high-A strings because it's an almonst non-existing market
Sure, if Vai or Petrucci or a name that big want an high-A, the string manufacturers will work overnight to make them and secure an eventual contract

I'm in the "I want an high A" too, as I'd found more use for that than a low C#


----------



## odibrom

Strings for lower tunings alreay exist in the bass guitar range... it's easy and cheap for manufacturers, they only have to do different combos and marketing, no need for R&D on materials...


----------



## bostjan

Seeing these posts, I got curious. I tried tuning to high A on a guitar with a tuneomatic, the string didn't even make it to G4. Replaced the string and tried again, and made it a half step higher. I tried on a guitar with strings through body, it snapped at G#. Maybe the trick is using a top loader. The string seems to only break where there is a pinch point.

DMAG was able to get high A going without tons of problems back in the early 90's, and he doesn't strike me as an engineering genious. Steel guitars have been using similar tension for 60ish years, but their bridges have a radius on the saddles where the string is anchored down. I don't think it's an issue with strings as much as the design of the guitar and quality of surfaces.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Seeing these posts, I got curious. I tried tuning to high A on a guitar with a tuneomatic, the string didn't even make it to G4. Replaced the string and tried again, and made it a half step higher. I tried on a guitar with strings through body, it snapped at G#. Maybe the trick is using a top loader. The string seems to only break where there is a pinch point.
> 
> DMAG was able to get high A going without tons of problems back in the early 90's, and he doesn't strike me as an engineering genious. Steel guitars have been using similar tension for 60ish years, but their bridges have a radius on the saddles where the string is anchored down. I don't think it's an issue with strings as much as the design of the guitar and quality of surfaces.


I've been tuning my SG to NST for a while now and never had problems with the high G on the TOM.


----------



## bostjan

StevenC said:


> I've been tuning my SG to NST for a while now and never had problems with the high G on the TOM.


Interesting.

Probably had a bad string for the first try. It broke at the tuning post.

My TOM seven is also strings thru and cheap, so it has harsher bend angles than a real SG or LP


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Probably had a bad string for the first try. It broke at the tuning post.
> 
> My TOM seven is also strings thru and cheap, so it has harsher bend angles than a real SG or LP


Yeah, this is Gibson scale so maybe that's helping. But this bridge is also trash and needs replaced.


----------



## Robslalaina

I had a full stock Epiphone G400 in NST and tuning stability was never an issue. I even tuned the high G to A at some point. In either case the string was a NYXL 007.

I recorded a video with that guitar that's on Youtube. I can share the link if that's not too much of a shameless plug.


----------



## InfinityCollision

OmegaSlayer said:


> Not many string manufacturers have invested in making high-A strings because it's an almonst non-existing market
> Sure, if Vai or Petrucci or a name that big want an high-A, the string manufacturers will work overnight to make them and secure an eventual contract
> 
> I'm in the "I want an high A" too, as I'd found more use for that than a low C#


Petrucci and Vai are both on EB, so that's not even an issue for them. D'addario has a better selection of gauges for NYXL plains, but EB could sort that out easily enough. There's enough people getting into those strings for other reasons that the A4 crowd is presumably a minority for M-Steel/NYXL buyers tbh.



bostjan said:


> D'Addario plain steel .007". The NYXL007 is supposed to be stronger, but they are always out when I restock. I'd say that A4 is definitely pushing close to whatever the practical limit is at 25.5".
> 
> Theoretically,
> 
> f = T^0.5 / (2 L mu^0.5)
> mu = rho / (pi r^2)
> Tmax = UTS pi r^2
> 
> So
> 
> fmax = UTS^0.5 / (2 L)
> 
> UTS for steel is between 2.4 - 3.1 Gpa, so, at 25.5", this ranges from 456.7 Hz to 517.8 Hz, somewhere between A4 half sharp and C5 half flat, according to the mathematics. A4 should be fine to tune to long term, even with crappy strings, but that's assuming no burrs or weird bends (string trees, etc.) anywhere. With even the best strings, it only improves maybe a whole tone.


Worth noting that this is UTS, not yield strength - yield strength puts your lower bound just below A4 at 25.5". Further stress is likely to cause plastic deformation and compromise the string's lifespan. That's without accounting for any factors beyond the wire itself, such as bridge and tuner angle as you previously noted.

I played with a G4 at 25.5" on a less than ideal setup for years and it worked fine, but it usually snapped at the tuner when I went to detune for string changes. I've heard similar stories from some shorter scale A4 users. Thus far NYXLs have held up at A4 on the same guitar.

I did some math back when EB M-Steels were first announced that suggested they could handle A#4 and maybe even B4 on standard scales (Gibson scales in the latter case), given proper care. It's also likely that M-Steels hold up better than standard strings when pushed to their limits. Unfortunately I don't think D'addario ever published comparable information for NYXLs. NYXLs are supposedly a high-carbon steel and thus quite different from M-Steels, so I can't draw any inferences about the one from the other.


----------



## odibrom

Blábláblá... where's Petrucci 8 stringer front photo?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

InfinityCollision said:


> Petrucci and Vai are both on EB, so that's not even an issue for them. D'addario has a better selection of gauges for NYXL plains, but EB could sort that out easily enough. There's enough people getting into those strings for other reasons that the A4 crowd is presumably a minority for M-Steel/NYXL buyers tbh.
> 
> 
> Worth noting that this is UTS, not yield strength - yield strength puts your lower bound just below A4 at 25.5". Further stress is likely to cause plastic deformation and compromise the string's lifespan. That's without accounting for any factors beyond the wire itself, such as bridge and tuner angle as you previously noted.
> 
> I played with a G4 at 25.5" on a less than ideal setup for years and it worked fine, but it usually snapped at the tuner when I went to detune for string changes. I've heard similar stories from some shorter scale A4 users. Thus far NYXLs have held up at A4 on the same guitar.
> 
> I did some math back when EB M-Steels were first announced that suggested they could handle A#4 and maybe even B4 on standard scales (Gibson scales in the latter case), given proper care. It's also likely that M-Steels hold up better than standard strings when pushed to their limits. Unfortunately I don't think D'addario ever published comparable information for NYXLs. NYXLs are supposedly a high-carbon steel and thus quite different from M-Steels, so I can't draw any inferences about the one from the other.


The minority factor is absolutely true, but is it true because there is not the hardware or is it true because it's a niche?
It's kind of the egg/chicken situation...what did came first?
Besides the tone quality discussion of an A4 string, beyond fingering advantages (without TomQuayle-ing the tuning) and new available voicings, which might be things that interest a minority of guitar players, I really would like to challenge someone that would tell me that he prefers to play in the 20-24 fret area of the E4 string rather than the eventual 15-19 of an A4 string

On the technical/manufacturing side of things, I doubt there aren't polymers that would be fit for an A4 strings, but maybe the production costs are too high to be a viable solution.
But still, we know how production costs get cut when the hardware is mass produced over the years.
We've seen all this story already with the 7 strings guitar, they started as a gimmick, but they're now widespread.


----------



## InfinityCollision

OmegaSlayer said:


> The minority factor is absolutely true, but is it true because there is not the hardware or is it true because it's a niche?
> It's kind of the egg/chicken situation...what did came first?


Not really a chicken/egg situation at all. ERGs as a whole are still niche, but tunings for them are a matter of preference. However, hardware/material limitations have clearly limited tuning options. Plenty of guitarists attempted A4 on standard scale in past decades and deemed it impractical, opting to either change tuning or use short scale instruments. Hell, the thread I linked above is a 15 page long thread discussing viability and methods for higher tunings, much of which predates the strings I mentioned. It's not at all surprising low strings caught on more easily.



> On the technical/manufacturing side of things, I doubt there aren't polymers that would be fit for an A4 strings, but maybe the production costs are too high to be a viable solution.


Those strings already exist, but they're relatively recent to major production lineups (within the past decade). I named them in the quoted post; I use them on my own guitars. If you knew about O4P you could get those before then, but I can't speak to how reliable or practical an option that was for gigging professionals.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

@InfinityCollision sorry, I missed thge hyperlink
Will have some readings


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> Blábláblá... where's Petrucci 8 stringer front photo?



There probably won't be one today. Maybe next week, if we are super lucky.

I'm still feeling like it's an even bet whether or not the thing is available to the public in 2021.



InfinityCollision said:


> Plenty of guitarists attempted A4 on standard scale in past decades and deemed it impractical, opting to either change tuning or use short scale instruments. Hell, the thread I linked above is a 15 page long thread discussing viability and methods for higher tunings, much of which predates the strings I mentioned. It's not at all surprising low strings caught on more easily.



Who has? How do explain how steel guitarists have been using a high G# (bending up to A with a pedal routinely) for half a century, then?

There were plenty of people in the thread (myself included) who had a fair amount of success with the tuning.

I just don't think it's appropriate to discourage tuning up based solely on the troubles a few people had.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> There probably won't be one today. Maybe next week, if we are super lucky.
> 
> I'm still feeling like it's an even bet whether or not the thing is available to the public in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> Who has? How do explain how steel guitarists have been using a high G# (bending up to A with a pedal routinely) for half a century, then?
> 
> There were plenty of people in the thread (myself included) who had a fair amount of success with the tuning.
> 
> I just don't think it's appropriate to discourage tuning up based solely on the troubles a few people had.


Lap steel guitars are typically shorter scale lengths at around 22.5", though some are longer but less common.


----------



## bostjan

StevenC said:


> Lap steel guitars are typically shorter scale lengths at around 22.5", though some are longer but less common.


I figured it was clear enough that I was talking about pedal steels, which have scale lengths that vary quite a bit, depending on manufacturer, but are typically between 24-25". It's one of the most common instruments used in Nashville. E9 is, by far, the most common tuning configuration. The highest-tuned string is the third string, tuned G#4, with the "B" pedal (the most often utilized of the three) bending that string up to A4.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> I figured it was clear enough that I was talking about pedal steels, which have scale lengths that vary quite a bit, depending on manufacturer, but are typically between 24-25". It's one of the most common instruments used in Nashville. E9 is, by far, the most common tuning configuration. The highest-tuned string is the third string, tuned G#4, with the "B" pedal (the most often utilized of the three) bending that string up to A4.


So, I'm not a pedal steel player or have much knowledge on them, but it sure seems like pedal steel forums are having consistent breaking issues with G#4 above a 24-ish scale length. Guitar Craft recommends an 11 for G on an acoustic and Fripp uses a 10 usually for electrics and I don't think I've ever seen him bend the G much or much whammy bar sharpening.


----------



## bostjan

I have two pedal steels. My nicer one is 25", and my cheaper one is somehow 25.4-ish". I've only ever broken the high G#, but it's more a monthly occurrence than a constant thing. I'd suggest trying to play the instrument yourself. But it's not like tuning that high is so crazy or stupid that any big Nashville players have stopped using the tuning. Quite to the contrary, that tuning won out over all of the other options in spite of the extreme tension on the highest string.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> There probably won't be one today. Maybe next week, if we are super lucky.
> 
> I'm still feeling like it's an even bet whether or not the thing is available to the public in 2021.
> (...)



For sure. You know I was trolling with all of you guys, right, the conversation derived for strings and A4 tunnings and that, so I was trying to get news on the original thread purpose... without any hopes of real developments I must say...


----------



## InfinityCollision

bostjan said:


> Who has?
> 
> How do explain how steel guitarists have been using a high G# (bending up to A with a pedal routinely) for half a century, then?
> 
> There were plenty of people in the thread (myself included) who had a fair amount of success with the tuning.
> 
> I just don't think it's appropriate to discourage tuning up based solely on the troubles a few people had.


Lenny Breau, Tom Lippincott, a whole host of other jazz guitarists, Steve Vai, Rusty Cooley, everyone in that thread who tried and deemed it impractical on their respective setups... No, there isn't a running comprehensive list.

What I said is historically accurate and does not preclude others having more positive results, nor am I seeking to discourage anyone (why would I?), so I'm not sure why you've responded thus. Especially when in this thread and others prior I've acknowledged the possibility of A4 on standard scales (both in my initial reply to you here and in the post I linked in that same reply) with informed and well supported caveats, and duly noted my own experiences and tunings while acknowledging others' experiences. It's also worth noting that some of the success stories in that thread pre-MSteel/NYXL involved O4P.

I've speculated on reasons and solutions for negative experiences at standard scales previously beyond the string's material properties. These thoughts ran parallel to yours on pedal instrument hardware.


----------



## bostjan

InfinityCollision said:


> Lenny Breau, Tom Lippincott, a whole host of other jazz guitarists, Steve Vai, Rusty Cooley, everyone in that thread who tried and deemed it impractical on their respective setups... No, there isn't a running comprehensive list.
> 
> What I said is historically accurate and does not preclude others having more positive results, nor am I seeking to discourage anyone (why would I?), so I'm not sure why you've responded thus. Especially when in this thread and others prior I've acknowledged the possibility of A4 on standard scales (both in my initial reply to you here and in the post I linked in that same reply) with informed and well supported caveats, and duly noted my own experiences and tunings while acknowledging others' experiences. It's also worth noting that some of the success stories in that thread pre-MSteel/NYXL involved O4P.
> 
> I've speculated on reasons and solutions for negative experiences at standard scales previously beyond the string's material properties. These thoughts ran parallel to yours on pedal instrument hardware.


There was a thread on this even back in 2006: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/low-f-vs-high-a.9314/

At that time, I was only tuning to high G, merely because I hadn't experimented enough and too many people were saying "don't do it, you'll just break your strings" or whatever.

I had posted several times in the thread you linked (and, IIRC, a thread sometime between 2006 and 2010) bringing up the same pedal steel question: Why are country-western players able to tune up, but rock players are not? Does the string care what style of music you play?

Obviously there are a lot of misconceptions bouncing around out there.

As of Jan 2020, Rusty's eight strings were still using a high A. Last I heard from Lippincott was around 2012-ish, and he was still doing high A. Steve Vai generally isn't doing that much with extended range anymore; in spite of that the upcoming album he said was going to have eight string guitar on it, which hasn't come out yet, is currently speculated to use a high A... Is there something I don't know about? I didn't think any of these guys had given up on high A's.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Cooley and Lippincott both use short scales for A4, as Lenny Breau did. Cooley uses 22.75" iirc and Lippincott's Conklin goes down to 23.625". Vai's initial 7 string spec decades ago involved A4, but he ultimately went with the low B instead and cited issues with string breakage in a later interview.


----------



## Vyn

bostjan said:


> There was a thread on this even back in 2006: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/low-f-vs-high-a.9314/
> 
> At that time, I was only tuning to high G, merely because I hadn't experimented enough and too many people were saying "don't do it, you'll just break your strings" or whatever.
> 
> I had posted several times in the thread you linked (and, IIRC, a thread sometime between 2006 and 2010) bringing up the same pedal steel question: Why are country-western players able to tune up, but rock players are not? Does the string care what style of music you play?
> 
> Obviously there are a lot of misconceptions bouncing around out there.
> 
> As of Jan 2020, Rusty's eight strings were still using a high A. Last I heard from Lippincott was around 2012-ish, and he was still doing high A. Steve Vai generally isn't doing that much with extended range anymore; in spite of that the upcoming album he said was going to have eight string guitar on it, which hasn't come out yet, is currently speculated to use a high A... Is there something I don't know about? I didn't think any of these guys had given up on high A's.



IDK about Rusty's new Ormsby 8's however the FF RC8 was 23"-25.5" from memory to allow for the high A to function correctly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

See this thread is still going

No new pictures

Y'all need jesus

EDIT: petrucci himself doesn't count


----------



## I play music

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> See this thread is still going
> 
> No new pictures
> 
> Y'all need jesus
> 
> EDIT: petrucci himself doesn't count


High A strings appear to be more interesting than Petrucci's years to late to be interesting guitar


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I wonder when we will see something released. Or should I say if.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I wonder when we will see something released. Or should I say if.



So far, I haven’t seen any news from EBMM for the « NAMM » event at the end of January.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

I'm definitely curious...my 1st 7 was a jp7. I'll certainly be stoked if it's a multiscale.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

A thought just popped in my head.

What if they only do a short run through the Vault? And they all get bought out and scalped for dumb amounts.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> A thought just popped in my head.
> 
> What if they only do a short run through the Vault? And they all get bought out and scalped for dumb amounts.



Then I'll count myself out. EBMM isn't the be-all, end-all in guitars anyway. This consumer culture FOMO bullshit is for the birds & turds.


----------



## StevenC

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> A thought just popped in my head.
> 
> What if they only do a short run through the Vault? And they all get bought out and scalped for dumb amounts.


Then it'll be an Aristides for me.


----------



## Randy

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> A thought just popped in my head.
> 
> What if they only do a short run through the Vault? And they all get bought out and scalped for dumb amounts.



More of a PRS move than an EBMM move IMO. If anything, you'll probably see them cash in with a Sterling line.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Randy said:


> More of a PRS move than an EBMM move IMO. If anything, you'll probably see them cash in with a Sterling line.



I doubt that honestly. I guess we will see what happens. It just came up as a thought because what would be a great way to sell lower numbers to test out something, and promote your Vault store.


----------



## Randy

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I doubt that honestly. I guess we will see what happens. It just came up as a thought because what would be a great way to sell lower numbers to test out something, and promote your Vault store.



Oh I mean, I expect the first batch to be ultra high end and unobtainum. But the EBMM model the last few years seems to use the high end to hype the more profitable lines on the back end.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's not worth only doing a vault run unless it's absolutely stupid expensive to cover development. The vault stuff has been mainly different colors and hasn't really replaced the "BFR Limited" stuff.

I wouldn't be surprised if they only release a small batch at first, but I doubt that it would be limited to just that.


----------



## odibrom

Randy said:


> (...) unobtainum (...)



... that precious and rare element from the periodic, sorry, I mean kitchen table...


----------



## Lax

Randy said:


> More of a PRS move than an EBMM move IMO. If anything, you'll probably see them cash in with a Sterling line.


I thought PRS was more on the "innovation" side of things...
Like they invented the stratocaster for John mayer, and now they just invented the superstrat after years of R&D !


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

FYI, I got an answer from EBMM customer service:

“There will be new JP and Majesty models coming this spring. Information will come closer to the launch”.


----------



## Mathemagician

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> FYI, I got an answer from EBMM customer service:
> 
> “There will be new JP and Majesty models coming this spring. Information will come closer to the launch”.



When did they move spring to January?


----------



## bostjan

LOL - No JP8 this Jan.

Do I win NAMM bingo?


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Mathemagician said:


> When did they move spring to January?



Lol...Trump probably...his last act of defiance. Biden to overturn after "spring".


----------



## Mathemagician

bostjan said:


> LOL - No JP8 this Jan.
> 
> Do I win NAMM bingo?





ResistentialAssultSquadron said:


> Lol...Trump probably...his last act of defiance. Biden to overturn after "spring".



Look, if EBMM says there is new stuff this spring, then spring is now in Jan. 

I can’t wait until April for new stuff. I. Want. Sparkles!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Last thing I heard was a tease thing Thursday. So keep eyes open. We will get them eventually


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Well everyone feel blue balled 

Ernie ball said to me earlier on Facebook that”there will be more releases throughout the year” 

so guess we are waiting on anything. I’ve already lost interest


----------



## A-Branger

the Petrucci line is one of their biggest sellers. They are not going to release them at the same time with their rest of the line up. As its going to take away the spot light from the other guitars. Specially since theres no NAMM, theres no preassure to show them off jsut yet so they can wait until all the other brands stuff ne releases die up in the news so the spotlight is fully theirs

Their best approach is this, release their stuff now, so people can see them/buy them(also with "NAMM" and other brands stuff and new products everywhere), then bit later once the hype goes down, release the Petrucci line which always makes a big noise.

Also it might been a case of waiting to have a free time with Petrucci so they can do the promo videos, and also have guitars ready and in the hands of youtubers, so once the lineup is ready to be announced, they jsut smash everything online with the JP stuff. Which they have done in the past.

going by their recently released stuff, wouldnt surprise me if theres a majesty in that pruple sparkle (like the new Stingray), jsut hope its not with gold hardware tho. And also I bet on that lizzard burst thing on a JP15


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Dunno if it’s such a great move on EBMM’s part. Some will lose interest and buy something else, others will get tired of waiting and buy an older model. I’ve seen two friends do just that and I’m contemplating doing the same, i.e. getting a 2019 teal JP15 7 and calling it a day.

Also, can we get a black JP15 ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Dunno if it’s such a great move on EBMM’s part. Some will lose interest and buy something else, others will get tired of waiting and buy an older model. I’ve seen two friends do just that and I’m contemplating doing the same, i.e. getting a 2019 teal JP15 7 and calling it a day.
> 
> Also, can we get a black JP15 ?



Doesn't matter. They have the customer base to pretty much do whatever with the JP series. 

They could slap JP's name on a bag of shit and sell it for five figures and they'd still be out of stock for the first 6 months.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doesn't matter. They have the customer base to pretty much do whatever with the JP series.
> 
> They could slap JP's name on a bag of shit and sell it for five figures and they'd still be out of stock for the first 6 months.



Yeah you’re probably right. The incremental announcements are annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Mboogie7

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doesn't matter. They have the customer base to pretty much do whatever with the JP series.
> 
> They could slap JP's name on a bag of shit and sell it for five figures and they'd still be out of stock for the first 6 months.



 JP introduces his own line of laxatives soon after


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Mboogie7 said:


> JP introduces his own line of laxatives soon after



Hell yeah.

Ready for the Liquid Tension Relief


----------



## Thaeon

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doesn't matter. They have the customer base to pretty much do whatever with the JP series.
> 
> They could slap JP's name on a bag of shit and sell it for five figures and they'd still be out of stock for the first 6 months.



Its like the console wars. JP edition.


----------



## Matt08642

MaxOfMetal said:


> Doesn't matter. They have the customer base to pretty much do whatever with the JP series.
> 
> They could slap JP's name on a bag of shit and sell it for five figures and they'd still be out of stock for the first 6 months.



"Hey guys, same as last year but with my new Eternal Dance™ and Glass Riffin'™ pickups and also we made the inlays ebony or something. $7999"


----------



## Lax

I don't really GAS for the 8 strings but having all JP products marked "color discontinued" on the site during NAMM looks bad, like indeed the line doesn't even need to be presented at the distributor show since it will sell anyway :/


----------



## A-Branger

saw a post from Mike Mangini saying he finished tracking drums for the new DT album.

theres a high chance they are waiting to release the new JPs/Majestys together with the New DT album. As they always use their latest album music for the promo videos, plus studio footage, music videos, ect ect. And IF they are indeed releasing the 8 string, they need this music/album/footage of him playing to promo it


----------



## Jeries

TBH, JP has the most incredible series of guitars - each one is unique and incredible, some better than others, especially the Majesty being one of the most radical designs and ergonomic designs, aethetics are great, and the actual tone and control is out of control - absolutely the best signature guitars (6 and 7 string; The best 8 string vote for me is the ESP custom B8), but they are starting to go "overboard" because they have pushed the envelope so so much already

the only thing left to start a new frontier for exploration would be an 8 string series evolution, but honestly, not only is it not needed, I personally do not want a majesty 8. I think Ibanez started a great idea, I thin ESP perfected it, and I don't want JP to sully a legacy with a bad idea like Javier Reyes lol


----------



## bostjan

Jeries said:


> TBH, JP has the most incredible series of guitars - each one is unique and incredible, some better than others, especially the Majesty being one of the most radical designs and ergonomic designs, aethetics are great, and the actual tone and control is out of control - absolutely the best signature guitars (6 and 7 string; The best 8 string vote for me is the ESP custom B8), but they are starting to go "overboard" because they have pushed the envelope so so much already
> 
> the only thing left to start a new frontier for exploration would be an 8 string series evolution, but honestly, not only is it not needed, I personally do not want a majesty 8. I think Ibanez started a great idea, I thin ESP perfected it, and I don't want JP to sully a legacy with a bad idea like Javier Reyes lol


Not sure if the existance of JP8 somehow makes JP's and JP7's worse, but either way, why not wait and see what they come up with (if it's ever released to the public) before judging the guitar? For all we know at the moment, the guitar could shoot fricken laser beams out of the pickups and come out in 2166 for one million dollars, or it could be a potato with a neck stuck in it- JP Potatohead edition? - silly ideas, but until we see actual photos or actual spec's, the only people who know anything about it are EBMM and the guys involved in recording DT.

People have been clamouring for the guitar since it was first rumoured, what, 8 or 9 years ago? If they wait another 8 years, people might start to forget about it, anyway.


----------



## Masoo2

Jeries said:


> and I don't want JP to sully a legacy with a bad idea like Javier Reyes lol


opinion disregarded

nah fr though I do kind of agree that they have went a bit overboard with models and finishes, but on the flip side I genuinely think they're all fantastic and having the options available is just better all around for us consumers. Considering they haven't been willing to do made-to-order guitars straight from the factory, it kind of makes sense as to why they just keep updating the models every so often given that they always sell out. Now that they've been doing their Vault series for a while, I think the next logical step would be to start a direct-order line where you pick the model, finish, and neck/fingerboard woods from a set of limited options based on past mainline and BFR releases. I want a JP12-7/13-7 in Dargie Delight, Bali Blue, Pink Champagne, and Ocean Aqua Sparkle dammit.


----------



## Jeries

It's not that I'm anti-8 string Petrucci; its just that after all my experience with 8 strings, and I mean some of the finest , and knowing the JP line well, I don't want an 8 string iteration to end up being "bad" because TBH the majesty's first iteration was perfect, and as they went on in years, it got a bit "sillier" and gauche/tacky.....

Knowing 8 strings, and knowing the line, I just don't predict a better than average outcome - however, of course, I could be totally wrong, and it would rock....maybe it would be the only 8 string production/custom sig to top ESP's....but I doubt it lol j/k

Seriously, JP is one of my favorites who I know personally, so more power to them


----------



## mastapimp

Jeries said:


> Seriously, JP is one of my favorites who I know personally, so more power to them


 If you know him personally, maybe he can give you a first hand explanation of why this won't just be a "bad" or "average" 8 string release as you were calling it.


----------



## jbaxter

Jeries said:


> I don't want JP to sully a legacy with a bad idea like Javier Reyes lol



Yikes. Javier's 8 string work (both in and out of AAL) is incredible, and his 8 string strat is quite possibly the sickest ERG in existence.


----------



## trem licking

jbaxter said:


> Yikes. Javier's 8 string work (both in and out of AAL) is incredible, and his 8 string strat is quite possibly the sickest ERG in existence.


his strat is indeed awesome but alas, a ho hum fixed bridge same ol same ol ltd is his sig


----------



## Jeries

jbaxter said:


> Yikes. Javier's 8 string work (both in and out of AAL) is incredible, and his 8 string strat is quite possibly the sickest ERG in existence.


ok, subjective criticism aside, of course the Reyes guitar build is amazing, I just think he went aesthetically in the wrong direction, but the Strat is great....the others not so much

anything else you'd like me to ask him while im at pimp? I walk wit a limp too lol

*(sickest 8 string goes to ESP [b8] arguably)


----------



## StevenC

Jeries said:


> *(sickest 8 string goes to ESP [b8] arguably)


No.

10) 



9)



8)



7)



6)



5)



4)



3)



2)



1)


----------



## jbaxter

StevenC said:


> No.



This man knows what the fuck is good


----------



## SpaceDock

8 6 and 1 are the only ones I like, lot of ugly guits up there


----------



## Masoo2

StevenC said:


> No.


This was way better of a list than I would've expected wtf. 

Rook's Strandberg, the blue Rick Toone, relic Abasi, pink Steph, Cardinal's Schecter, etc...


----------



## mastapimp

Jeries said:


> anything else you'd like me to ask him while im at pimp? I walk wit a limp too lol


Yes, ask him if the new majesty will still double as a survival shovel


----------



## Boofchuck

Off topic, but come on. 




This is the sickest 8 string.


----------



## Jeries

Steven
Except for the Oni, and maybe the toone for novelty I’ll give you those for your own top two, but I’ll put anything down on my bet for the ESP custom shop, in particular the b8 - especially as a “standard” meaning fairly normal guitar 

but Oni and Rick toone exist so do those count or is someone just rattling my cage lol

pink esp custom shop ftw - I tried everyone except those obscure and over priced toone guitars, except for what I hear about Oni, ESP custom shop is synonymous with the finest there is, just over pricey


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Boofchuck said:


> Off topic, but come on.
> 
> View attachment 89460
> 
> 
> This is the sickest 8 string.



But does it djent?

Oh. wait.


----------



## Jeries

Boofchuck said:


> Off topic, but come on.
> 
> View attachment 89460
> 
> 
> This is the sickest 8 string.


Honest to goodness, strictly speaking, the original and “best” might be a Sugi m8m.... just for djent


----------



## Vyn

8 String Iceman. It does not get more epic than that /thread. The idea of a JP8 doesn't even hold a candle to it.


----------



## cardinal

The M8M with an actual Floyd might be the ultimate metal guitar if I were man enough for that scale length.


----------



## StevenC

Boofchuck said:


> Off topic, but come on.
> 
> View attachment 89460
> 
> 
> This is the sickest 8 string.


In the list of Meshuggah LACSs it's at best behind the 4 Icemen and however many Stonemen. The best Meshuggah RG8 is the one with the Low Pro.

In the list of all LACS RG8s it is behind all of Tosin's and the Buz Rga8.

In production Ibanez 8s its behind the TAM100 and JCRG8. 

Cool, but not best of any category.


----------



## BigViolin

You should have stopped after the pictures.


----------



## Boofchuck

StevenC said:


> In the list of Meshuggah LACSs it's at best behind the 4 Icemen and however many Stonemen. The best Meshuggah RG8 is the one with the Low Pro.
> 
> In the list of all LACS RG8s it is behind all of Tosin's and the Buz Rga8.
> 
> In production Ibanez 8s its behind the TAM100 and JCRG8.
> 
> Cool, but not best of any category.


Nah dude, we're talking sickest 8 string and this one has the mojo.

On the topic of Petrucci 8's, I'm kind of hoping for a completely new shape/design.


----------



## odibrom

... and here I am again with the hopes of finding finally a pic of said guitar and what do I get? Please, tel me what is it?


----------



## Mboogie7

With all of the gorgeous 8 stringers posted a few posts back, why don’t we have a “best ERG of all time” like the V thread?

Back to the topic at hand though, I’m with @odibrom in that I can’t wait to see what this axe looks like.


----------



## StevenC

Mboogie7 said:


> With all of the gorgeous 8 stringers posted a few posts back, why don’t we have a “best ERG of all time” like the V thread?
> 
> Back to the topic at hand though, I’m with @odibrom in that I can’t wait to see what this axe looks like.


For me at least, a V is a fairly well defined guitar. It is V shaped and it has some number of strings and other features. An 8 string guitar can also be defined. It's a 6 string guitar with 2 extra strings and it's a guitar not a bass or touch guitar.

An ERG on the other hand could be anything from a Holdsworth baritone to a 13 string bass to a Chapman Stick to a 6 string in NST. This subforum for example is intended for all of those.

So while we could have a "best _8 string_ of all time" thread, as I already posted on the last page, we know it's Javier's ESP.


----------



## Jeries

BigViolin said:


> You should have stopped after the pictures.


Hahahahaha rofl lmfao

btw what was that blue rock toone looking guitar #7??


----------



## tarzegetakizerd

StevenC said:


> So while we could have a "best _8 string_ of all time" thread, as I already posted on the last page, we know it's Javier's ESP.



I might have a sh*tty taste, but that 8 string strat is horrendous for me. I like the m8m and the b8 better.


----------



## thomas.reuter

Everyone's comparing it to custom shops, here's imo the 10 best production 8s and a majesty 8 would fit in here really nicely.


----------



## Jeries

tarzegetakizerd said:


> I might have a sh*tty taste, but that 8 string strat is horrendous for me. I like the m8m and the b8 better.


Totally


----------



## StevenC

thomas.reuter said:


> Everyone's comparing it to custom shops, here's imo the 10 best production 8s and a majesty 8 would fit in here really nicely.


These are all basically the same guitar, plus a horrible Ormsby, a way overpriced Strandberg, an Abasi that might not exist, the dumbest pickup choice of any guitar, and one long scale. Also your order is either random or you need to seek medical help. 

That's why I avoided production guitars: because they're mostly boring.

And then comparing Sugis and Custom Shop ESPs to Indonesian imports? 

Best 8 string "production" guitars ever using your definition:

TAM100, it's the best one 
M8M, long scale
Other RG2228 derivatives
Firsr generation Schecter Banshee 8 passive
That's it. The whole list. Everything else is either stupid specs like the SC middle pickup, a terrible value proposition like all production Strandbergs ever, a please no one compromise like every fanned fret ever, hideous like every Ormsby ever or some awful combination.


----------



## odibrom

... that's a bit harsh...


----------



## Jeries

StevenC said:


> These are all basically the same guitar, plus a horrible Ormsby, a way overpriced Strandberg, an Abasi that might not exist, the dumbest pickup choice of any guitar, and one long scale. Also your order is either random or you need to seek medical help.
> 
> That's why I avoided production guitars: because they're mostly boring.
> 
> And then comparing Sugis and Custom Shop ESPs to Indonesian imports?
> 
> Best 8 string "production" guitars ever using your definition:
> 
> TAM100, it's the best one
> M8M, long scale
> Other RG2228 derivatives
> Firsr generation Schecter Banshee 8 passive
> That's it. The whole list. Everything else is either stupid specs like the SC middle pickup, a terrible value proposition like all production Strandbergs ever, a please no one compromise like every fanned fret ever, hideous like every Ormsby ever or some awful combination.


Honestly I thought you were kidding around earlier, but now i can see you either have terrible taste or terrible experience with the Guitar/s


----------



## Wildebeest

Here's your list except the things I removed


----------



## Soya

StevenC bringing the heat, yall better recognize


----------



## thomas.reuter

StevenC said:


> These are all basically the same guitar, plus a horrible Ormsby, a way overpriced Strandberg, an Abasi that might not exist, the dumbest pickup choice of any guitar, and one long scale. Also your order is either random or you need to seek medical help.
> 
> That's why I avoided production guitars: because they're mostly boring.
> 
> And then comparing Sugis and Custom Shop ESPs to Indonesian imports?
> 
> Best 8 string "production" guitars ever using your definition:
> 
> TAM100, it's the best one
> M8M, long scale
> Other RG2228 derivatives
> Firsr generation Schecter Banshee 8 passive
> That's it. The whole list. Everything else is either stupid specs like the SC middle pickup, a terrible value proposition like all production Strandbergs ever, a please no one compromise like every fanned fret ever, hideous like every Ormsby ever or some awful combination.



No particular order on my list. Tried to pick a variety of different guitars, a fair amount of 2228s and such but no one would want a non diverse list. Ormsby's are great value for what you're getting, they play great and look kickass.

Also, if the M8M is on my list why are you calling the Strandy the overpriced one?


----------



## StevenC

thomas.reuter said:


> Ormsby's [...] look kickass.


Lol


thomas.reuter said:


> Also, if the M8M is on my list why are you calling the Strandy the overpriced one?


Because the M8M is made by Sugi and therefore worth the money. Short run custom guitars from one of the greatest guitar builders in the world are expensive, $2400 Indonesian guitars are overpriced.


----------



## Jeries

I already said that, too - not to be in the company of those with bad taste - but I thought exactly that - a Sugi m8m IS the "ORIGINAL" 8 string made for and by the company and band and commissioned by Sugi, so even if you don't like the scale in a standard/non-FF, it really can be considered #1 (with the RG2228)


----------



## Thaeon

If we're talking production guitars, The M8M and a Japanese ESP are going to be the best. EBMM might come close to those. If we're talking about all 8 strings... That's a whole other animal. Oni, Toone, and Padalka all belong at the very top of that list.


----------



## thomas.reuter

StevenC said:


> Lol
> 
> Because the M8M is made by Sugi and therefore worth the money. Short run custom guitars from one of the greatest guitar builders in the world are expensive, $2400 Indonesian guitars are overpriced.


Ormsby's look awesome, the BM headstock looks so cool on an 8. To each their own I guess.
M8M is no where near 3x as good as an Into Strandy 8.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thomas.reuter said:


> M8M is no where near 3x as good as an Into Strandy 8.



Counterpoint: while I'm not sure what an M8M is 3x as good as, but I'm damn sure an Indoberg is 3x not as good as pretty much anything. 

Also, Lolz at the shit show this thread is. Doesn't deserve any better.


----------



## Thaeon

MaxOfMetal said:


> Counterpoint: while I'm not sure what an M8M is 3x as good as, but I'm damn sure an Indoberg is 3x not as good as pretty much anything.
> 
> Also, Lolz at the shit show this thread is. Doesn't deserve any better.



I've heard from reliable sources, that the tap holes for mounting screws on the Indo Strandbergs are laughable in some cases.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thaeon said:


> I've heard from reliable sources, that the tap holes for mounting screws on the Indo Strandbergs are laughable in some cases.



I've bought four, played nearly a dozen, and worked on a small handful. The quality is laughable at any price point and downright offensive at what they're charging for.


----------



## StevenC

thomas.reuter said:


> the BM headstock looks so cool on an 8


Agreed. It's a shame Ormsby botched copying it. 

The quilt F8 I played really should have been on the list. Totally forgot about it, it was so long ago.



thomas.reuter said:


> Ormsby's look awesome, the BM headstock looks so cool on an 8. To each their own I guess.
> M8M is no where near 3x as good as an Into Strandy 8.


The M8M and other Sugi Ibanezes I've played are at least 3x as good as any Indo guitar I've ever played. And I'm really tempted by an Indo Schecter NJ.


----------



## Jeries

@StevenC what is this guitar please:





I don't thin ive ever seen a trem like that, and it looks like its carbon graphite?


Also, you played a Sugi? Like in a friends house or a store? im asking because I have been trying to find one for ages to try before I buy, and I couldn't do it to a seller (like buy and then return it just to try it) on a 6000 guitar (though I could probably get one for $3k now), but how did you get to try 3 let alone just one?

Steven, I might not see everything eye to eye, but you definitely have very interesting posts and im sort of jealous you played the real thing and not the m80m, which is probably just as good as a "sounding" guitar, but the feel of the Sugi must be crazy

was the wood weathered to the touch?


----------



## InfinityCollision

It's a Toone, bridge is a custom spec of Toone's and is fixed.


----------



## StevenC

Jeries said:


> @StevenC what is this guitar please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't thin ive ever seen a trem like that, and it looks like its carbon graphite?
> 
> 
> Also, you played a Sugi? Like in a friends house or a store? im asking because I have been trying to find one for ages to try before I buy, and I couldn't do it to a seller (like buy and then return it just to try it) on a 6000 guitar (though I could probably get one for $3k now), but how did you get to try 3 let alone just one?
> 
> Steven, I might not see everything eye to eye, but you definitely have very interesting posts and im sort of jealous you played the real thing and not the m80m, which is probably just as good as a "sounding" guitar, but the feel of the Sugi must be crazy
> 
> was the wood weathered to the touch?


Toone Tigershark. There's two of them, that one and a natural one. I've been stalking that one since I first saw it come into existence, but there's been no movement on it as far as I'm aware.

Its not a trem it's Toone's own "Intonation Cantilever Bridge". Basically a super fancy TOM. Doesn't use it anymore because it's so expensive but apparently very well engineered from reports I've heard. (Friend who's played them at NAMM and got good hands on time with Blur at a later date). It's all milled out of aircraft grade aluminium, including the neck.

I've played two Sugi UV77REs. One in a story when it came out and one at a friend's place a few years ago. Both were unbelievable.

I played a M8M unplugged only at Musikmesse one time which, caveat of being a show guitar, was also absolutely immaculate. Definitely 3x the guitar as the two M80Ms my friend has, which I'd describe as pretty good and sounds like Meshuggah. Whereas the M8M was just what you expect from a guitar like that. Well balanced, well finished, played perfectly and responded right.

Also having seen both M80M and M8M in person, the paint on the M80M looks unacceptably bad to me. The M8M isnt weathered it's just a smooth black dye. The M80M has the grain perceptible to the touch, but it's just a fairly cheap black paint or stain.


----------



## jephjacques

I used to have an M8M (got a killer deal on a barely-used one) and it was an incredible guitar. Still regret selling that one. Indo strandbergs are a fuckin joke at that price point. I've owned over a dozen different 8 strings at this point but haven't come across any that were better (for me) than my 080r and Regius 8. I still think the original RG2228/2228a were the best mass-produced 8 strings ever, but I haven't tried any more "modern" production 8s like import Schecters or EII/LTD. There's probably stuff out there that's just as good if not better in that price range these days.

I find myself playing less and less 8-string stuff these days, so I'm probably not gonna get a JP8 if/when they come out. If I do a NGD thread for one in 9 months or whatever y'all can quote this post and roast the shit out of me


----------



## Matt08642

odibrom said:


> ... that's a bit harsh...



Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Spicypickles

The TAM100 can suck it, while we’re going ahead on hot takes. I’m sure it’s a fantastic guitar, but it’s butt ugly.


----------



## noise in my mind

Didn't a lot of the TAM100's have QC issues?


----------



## odibrom

Matt08642 said:


> Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


Same for you dude, same for you...


----------



## Matt08642

odibrom said:


> Same for you dude, same for you...



It's a quote from Billy Madison, I meant it in addition to your message because the dude you replied to was unnecessarily mean lol


----------



## odibrom

Matt08642 said:


> It's a quote from Billy Madison, I meant it in addition to your message because the dude you replied to was unnecessarily mean lol



... ooops, sorry then, my mistake. Please forgive my lack of understanding and context of such quote. Nevertheless, that quote was also a bit aggressive, don't you think?

Lets all free our angers and frustrations through our guitars' strings and not against each other, how about that?

Best regards to all.


----------



## jephjacques

noise in my mind said:


> Didn't a lot of the TAM100's have QC issues?



I owned/tried three different ones and they all had gamebreaking build issues, yeah. They were a dumpster fire and the start of the Abasi Curse


----------



## bostjan

Maybe @Jeries is right. It seems that half of all of the eight strings out there have ended up being a disaster at launch, so perhaps EBMM should just delay the JP8 indefinitely, because it 50% likely will suck. Not like it'd stop us from using this thread to discuss other guitars, high A tuning, or Adam Sandler films.


----------



## Jeries

bostjan said:


> Maybe @Jeries is right. It seems that half of all of the eight strings out there have ended up being a disaster at launch, so perhaps EBMM should just delay the JP8 indefinitely, because it 50% likely will suck. Not like it'd stop us from using this thread to discuss other guitars, high A tuning, or Adam Sandler films.



Thanks for the shoutout dude. I'm not sure what I said that you agreed with in particular because I said a lot of great things, but ill just take that agreement in the most general and generous way! lmao j/k man..... 

and yes, well still talk about it, I mean 15 pages and it doesn't really even exist yet! lol


----------



## TrevorT

Sounds like it's gonna be a Majesty, multi-scale, and with a fixed bridge, coming from the man himself (skip to 27:50 for discussion on the 8-string).


----------



## StevenC

Well, no interest from me anymore. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## TrevorT

StevenC said:


> Well, no interest from me anymore. Fun while it lasted.


Which specs put you off?

Also, does this mean DiMarzio will start making angled pickups?


----------



## StevenC

TrevorT said:


> Which specs put you off?
> 
> Also, does this mean DiMarzio will start making angled pickups?


Fanned/hardtail. I've got that covered already and there are plenty of options in that space.

With a fanned trem, I'd take the Majesty over an Aristides headless for example. With a straight fret trem, it's the only high end option outside of customs. Without a trem it's just another 8 string, for my needs and interests anyway.


----------



## odibrom

So, it's an 8 stringer, but tuned higher or lower? aha, that's yet to find out, because being fanned it can be either... well, I bet on the lower side of things.


----------



## groverj3

I came here to post that video. Wow, things move quickly in internet land.


----------



## BenjaminW

StevenC said:


> Fanned/hardtail. I've got that covered already and there are plenty of options in that space.


I'm surprised it's gonna be hardtail and not trem-equipped. Then again, I don't think Petrucci is really known for his whammy bar usage nor does he use it very often AFAIK.


----------



## TrevorT

BenjaminW said:


> I'm surprised it's gonna be hardtail and not trem-equipped. Then again, I don't think Petrucci is really known for his whammy bar usage nor does he use it very often AFAIK.


He used it a lot in the early days. There's a ton of whammy stuff on Images and Words, even for rhythm guitar parts. I don't see him using it nearly as much these days.


----------



## Spicypickles

Well I’ll be dipped in shit and rolled in breadcrumbs. I posted several pages back being a smart ass about the fanned fret option and look what we have here.


----------



## cardinal

TrevorT said:


> Which specs put you off?



Everything other than the 8th string, for me at least... oh well, not my sig


----------



## bostjan

I'm still withholding judgement, but the lack of a trem is less exciting than not knowing.


----------



## Thaeon

I just wouldn't use a trem on an 8 so I have no interest in it. Fanned Fret JP hardtail has my attention. I'll find one to play to try out at the very least.

For a Trem, I'd rather have a 6 string fanned fret.


----------



## noise in my mind

I wonder what scales it will be?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

noise in my mind said:


> I wonder what scales it will be?


Watch it be 25-26.5


----------



## xzacx

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Watch it be 25-26.5


That's the one thing that would make it actually interesting to me. Pretty much exactly what I've been looking for...I'd even settle for 25.5-26.5. There's nothing that really makes it stand out for me otherwise, based on what we know at least.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Well, no interest from me anymore. Fun while it lasted.



Same.


----------



## technomancer

I wasn't really interested to begin with, but damn is JP starting to look like a younger Gandalf


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I could still be interested in a hardtail, if the hardtail still has piezo.

...though he might've mentioned it, I didn't watch the video, haha.


----------



## odibrom

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I could still be interested in a hardtail, if the hardtail still has piezo.
> 
> ...though he might've mentioned it, I didn't watch the video, haha.



... I fell asleep watching it and missed the whole part. had to watch it again and skipped right to it and he doesn't mentions anything on the piezos, which doesn't meant it won't have any... but depending on the bridge saddles, it could be an easy upgrade...


----------



## noise in my mind

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Watch it be 25-26.5


lol, I hope not! Isn't his baritone model 27 inch?


----------



## SpaceDock

Fixed bridge, multi scale majesty sounds killer! Too bad I won’t be able to afford one until they are on the market for a while and I can snag one used. I am betting 3600-4500 is the online price.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

TrevorT said:


> Which specs put you off?



Majesty, the aesthetics aren’t for me. To each his own...


----------



## Spicypickles

The majesty body probably lends itself pretty well to a fanned board. 

where are all the photoshops at?


----------



## jephjacques

A multiscale fixed bridge Majesty is, unfortunately, exactly the kind of EBMM 8 string I would want.


----------



## technomancer

jephjacques said:


> A multiscale fixed bridge Majesty is, unfortunately, exactly the kind of EBMM 8 string I would want.



I've just realized 8 strings aren't for me, or I would be in the same boat


----------



## jephjacques

my only hope is it'll be a scale length on the bass side I don't like


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Well I look forward to seeing it next year.


----------



## Djentlover666

noise in my mind said:


> I wonder what scales it will be?


I feel like just because he said "its what's comfortable to me" I feel like it will be 26.5- 25.5 hopefully its 28-26.5 that's a rare length. There's only a handful fan fret 8s with that scale that I know of. Strandberg, legator, the Jackson.


----------



## TrevorT

I'm not an 8-string player (yet!) so I don't really have any interest myself. I just think it's cool to see EBMM getting into the 8-string game. Also hoping that we'll start to see some angled DiMarzios...


----------



## Thaeon

Djentlover666 said:


> I feel like just because he said "its what's comfortable to me" I feel like it will be 26.5- 25.5 hopefully its 28-26.5 that's a rare length. There's only a handful fan fret 8s with that scale that I know of. Strandberg, legator, the Jackson.



JP's Baritone 6 BFR was either 27.5 or 28". I think it will fall in line with that likely.

Edit: 27.5"

I think the F# will be at least that long.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

New prediction.

26-27.5
bet the parallel fret will be in the wrong place though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm betting on 26-25.5" scale length. And at least 2 new dimarzio sig sets from him before it hits the market


----------



## Hollowway

JFC, it really seems that an 8th string and a trem are mutually exclusive specs. I mean, here’s a guy that’s had a trem on his guitars for 20 years, and as soon as that 8th string appears, POOF! the trem disappears.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

“Comfortable to me” could mean it’s a small fan with a 26.5” low string. After playing 25.5” for 3+ decades I can’t see him using anything over 27”. 

I’m guessing he tried a 27” and didn’t get on with playing leads. A shame he’s ditching the tremelo but I don’t recall him using it much lately.


----------



## Spicypickles

Hollowway said:


> JFC



what this means? 

also, I agree. More strings, more trems. Floyd’s, specifically.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spicypickles said:


> what this means?
> 
> also, I agree. More strings, more trems. Floyd’s, specifically.



Jesus Fucking Christ


----------



## A-Branger

TrevorT said:


> Also hoping that we'll start to see some angled DiMarzios...



and keep hoping.

there is no industry standard when it comes to multiscales. Everyone does differetn scales, different parallel frets and different way to angle the pickups. Some the right angle, some less, some wont angle the bridge at it should and copy the neck angle

what you can do however, is to buy a set with no covers an swap the baseplates between the Dimarzios and your guitar. Check first the bobbin size tho, but all of them are standard sized bobbins so this shouldnt be an issue..... you might have to cut the excess of the screws under the pickup tho


----------



## TrevorT

A-Branger said:


> and keep hoping.
> 
> there is no industry standard when it comes to multiscales. Everyone does differetn scales, different parallel frets and different way to angle the pickups. Some the right angle, some less, some wont angle the bridge at it should and copy the neck angle
> 
> what you can do however, is to buy a set with no covers an swap the baseplates between the Dimarzios and your guitar. Check first the bobbin size tho, but all of them are standard sized bobbins so this shouldnt be an issue..... you might have to cut the excess of the screws under the pickup tho


I mean, I don't even play 8-strings (yet) nor have any multi-scale guitars so it doesn't really matter to me. I just think it'd be cool for DiMarzio to enter that niche of the market, like Seymour Duncan has recently done with the LTD M-1000 and M-1008 multi-scales.

I've heard a lot about swapping the baseplates. Does it work for models like the RGMS7 and RGMS8? It looks like the bobbins on those are different lengths from standard (even the bridge and neck pickups seem to have different bobbin lengths from each other).


----------



## Thaeon

Lorcan Ward said:


> “Comfortable to me” could mean it’s a small fan with a 26.5” low string. After playing 25.5” for 3+ decades I can’t see him using anything over 27”.
> 
> I’m guessing he tried a 27” and didn’t get on with playing leads. A shame he’s ditching the tremelo but I don’t recall him using it much lately.



He did have a signature baritone that was 27.5" that EBMM made for almost a decade. Pretty sure he's fine with a long scale. I think the short side will be close to 25.5" which is what he's used to for leads. He's an average sized dude. So I imagine he'll have similar physical obstacles to any of us here of average size, just with his insane chops. A 2" fan seems about right to me. Mine is longer and feels great.


----------



## Thaeon

TrevorT said:


> I mean, I don't even play 8-strings (yet) nor have any multi-scale guitars so it doesn't really matter to me. I just think it'd be cool for DiMarzio to enter that niche of the market, like Seymour Duncan has recently done with the LTD M-1000 and M-1008 multi-scales.
> 
> I've heard a lot about swapping the baseplates. Does it work for models like the RGMS7 and RGMS8? It looks like the bobbins on those are different lengths from standard (even the bridge and neck pickups seem to have different bobbin lengths from each other).



The bobbins have to be different lengths. The pole spacing will be wider the more aggressive the slant is, requiring a longer bobbin too. Swapping base plates alone isn't going to work. You'd need new bobbins too. This changes the total number of wraps of wire a little as well if using the same wire length from the original pickup, and could affect how long the magnet needs to be. There's no simple fix. It changes a lot of the things that affect the tone, so the same sort of engineering that goes into making an 8 string version of a pickup will have to go into making a multiscale version of an 8 string pickup.


----------



## StevenC

Petrucci also used a Silhouette Bass VI for a while before getting his BFR baritone. Can't find the picture right now, though. They are 29.625" scale.


----------



## Jeries

Thaeon said:


> The bobbins have to be different lengths. The pole spacing will be wider the more aggressive the slant is, requiring a longer bobbin too. Swapping base plates alone isn't going to work. You'd need new bobbins too. This changes the total number of wraps of wire a little as well if using the same wire length from the original pickup, and could affect how long the magnet needs to be. There's no simple fix. It changes a lot of the things that affect the tone, so the same sort of engineering that goes into making an 8 string version of a pickup will have to go into making a multiscale version of an 8 string pickup.


More than ever, I’m convinced Thaeon has what can be considered the “best” 8 string, in terms of the ergonomics,neo pup and perfect scale and novel fan.....man, I want your guitar


----------



## StevenC

Ughh... we settled this like 5 pages ago


----------



## Thaeon

Jeries said:


> More than ever, I’m convinced Thaeon has what can be considered the “best” 8 string, in terms of the ergonomics,neo pup and perfect scale and novel fan.....man, I want your guitar



There are quite a few Oni owners on this board. Oniduder has a couple, I think six total including some that he let go IIRC. Bostjan has some pretty interesting examples of early work. Trust me, your's will be just as good. Maybe better. Dan is always tinkering to improve the Essi. I'm pretty sure I want an Essi 6 and a B Type 6 at some point. Dan's inline headstock design is one of the best looking there is.


----------



## Furtive Glance

StevenC said:


> Petrucci also used a Silhouette Bass VI for a while before getting his BFR baritone. Can't find the picture right now, though. They are 29.625" scale.



These ones?


----------



## I play music

Furtive Glance said:


> These ones?
> View attachment 90603
> 
> View attachment 90604


Did he use that for standard A tuning?


----------



## Thaeon

Wikipedia says Bb and A.


----------



## AboutBlank

Everything shrinks with age.

I strongly suspect that this also applies to the potential scale length in this case.


----------



## Jeries

AboutBlank said:


> Everything shrinks with age.
> 
> I strongly suspect that this also applies to the potential scale length in this case.


You are so right about that; I thought it was just me ::embarrassed:: lol j/k but its true, it does.....generally speaking for the most part.

However, what is of more curiosity to me, and I hope this doesn't count as a derailment, but why is he playing a bass? What is the songs or albums featured him on bass in this way? and is he possibly playing it like a Meshuggah scale guitar???

This is the first I've seen of this, and I am a fan of his so total shock


----------



## StevenC

JFC


----------



## Jeries

Oy Vey


----------



## Furtive Glance

Panic Attack, These Walls, and Blind Faith were all written on those Silhouettes before he got his sig baritone. And I don't think he got the baritone sig until 2007 _after _Systematic Chaos came out.


----------



## EdgeCrusher

Jeries said:


> However, what is of more curiosity to me, and I hope this doesn't count as a derailment, but why is he playing a bass? What is the songs or albums featured him on bass in this way? and is he possibly playing it like a Meshuggah scale guitar???
> 
> This is the first I've seen of this, and I am a fan of his so total shock



From what I remember, he used the Silhouette Bass VI for the recording of Blind Faith, which was tuned to A standard I believe. Likely because there were no other baritones made by EBMM at the time. He since had custom baritone BFR's made, which he used for a few songs on the Octavarium album.


----------



## noise in my mind

I'm kinda surprised he never built a 7 string with a 27" + scale.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

noise in my mind said:


> I'm kinda surprised he never built a 7 string with a 27" + scale.



My guess: solos.


----------



## kyleganger

I have seen photos pop-up on the old Facebook but I can't properly post any here.


----------



## Jeries

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> My guess: solos.


I don't know about that my friend. Tosin and I would humbly disagree, a 27" scale on the upper fret access is quite comfortable, if anything its perhaps my favorite part of a 27" scale neck. To each his own I suppose [size may play a factor as a few people mention Petrucci has medium sized hands so?], anyone's guess. Still a cool thing I didn't know about till now.


----------



## xzacx

Jeries said:


> I don't know about that my friend. Tosin and I would humbly disagree, a 27" scale on the upper fret access is quite comfortable, if anything its perhaps my favorite part of a 27" scale neck. To each his own I suppose [size may play a factor as a few people mention Petrucci has medium sized hands so?], anyone's guess. Still a cool thing I didn't know about till now.



I can't comment for JP, but personally it's not about the distance between frets, but the tension that I don't like for solos. I have giant hands, so it's never a matter of reach for me, but I play 9s on Gibson scales, so it just becomes impractical to try to put together a set of strings that would match that tension on a 27" scale. I could always tune down, but then that defeats the purpose of what I'd want an 8 for since then I'm losing the upper range. Everyone has their own preferences and what works for them, I just think for a lot of people, especially for leads, that it's not really about the length but the inherent extra tension that comes along with it. I like the extra room, just not the overall feel.


----------



## bostjan

xzacx said:


> ...I play 9s on Gibson scales, so it just becomes impractical to try to put together a set of strings that would match that tension on a 27" scale.



Have you tried 8's?


----------



## Jonathan20022

xzacx said:


> I can't comment for JP, but personally it's not about the distance between frets, but the tension that I don't like for solos. I have giant hands, so it's never a matter of reach for me, but I play 9s on Gibson scales, so it just becomes impractical to try to put together a set of strings that would match that tension on a 27" scale. I could always tune down, but then that defeats the purpose of what I'd want an 8 for since then I'm losing the upper range. Everyone has their own preferences and what works for them, I just think for a lot of people, especially for leads, that it's not really about the length but the inherent extra tension that comes along with it. I like the extra room, just not the overall feel.



.008 (12.8lbs) or .0085 (14.4lbs) gauge strings would get you extremely close string tension on a 27" guitar in comparison to the 9's on your 24.75 LP (13.6lbs). All tension calculated with the highest string tuned to E.

I just recently jumped back into a 25.5 7 string and it's been super fun, I need to get a slightly thicker string for the low 7 though.


----------



## xzacx

Jonathan20022 said:


> .008 (12.8lbs) or .0085 (14.4lbs) gauge strings would get you extremely close string tension on a 27" guitar in comparison to the 9's on your 24.75 LP (13.6lbs). All tension calculated with the highest string tuned to E.
> 
> I just recently jumped back into a 25.5 7 string and it's been super fun, I need to get a slightly thicker string for the low 7 though.





bostjan said:


> Have you tried 8's?



I haven't but I probably should. I don't know of any 8-string sets that come with an .008 though, which is kinda what I meant when I said it gets impractical...I'm not really into 8s enough to start piecing sets together. But I should give it a try.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I get that, I haven't really delved long term into 8 string territory myself either but have been kind of getting the itch for it.

Stringjoy makes custom string sets and you can spec the top string pretty lightly, but I typically will just spec a 6 string set or something and then bulk order individual 7th and 8th strings from Daddario.


----------



## SpaceDock

I’m betting 25.5 - 27


----------



## Jeries

Jonathan20022 said:


> .008 (12.8lbs) or .0085 (14.4lbs) gauge strings would get you extremely close string tension on a 27" guitar in comparison to the 9's on your 24.75 LP (13.6lbs). All tension calculated with the highest string tuned to E.
> 
> I just recently jumped back into a 25.5 7 string and it's been super fun, I need to get a slightly thicker string for the low 7 though.


Yes this is accurate
A set of 8s would work on. 27”....I use that exactly....I’d even use a .007 if I found one lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Meh, strings smaller than .009" aren't worth it. Their strength to weight ratio is all out of whack and they die quickly.


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Meh, strings smaller than .009" aren't worth it. Their strength to weight ratio is all out of whack and they die quickly.


Huh? The strength to weight ratio is the same as it is for 9's. Also, tons of big name guitarists have used 8's (Yngwie, Billy Gibbons, John McLaughlin, Albert Lee, Jimmy Page, Shawn Lane, Tom Scholz, Robin Trower, BB King, etc.). I'm a little shocked hearing this advice from such a competent guitar tech.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Huh? The strength to weight ratio is the same as it is for 9's. Also, tons of big name guitarists have used 8's (Yngwie, Billy Gibbons, John McLaughlin, Albert Lee, Jimmy Page, Shawn Lane, Tom Scholz, Robin Trower, BB King, etc.). I'm a little shocked hearing this advice from such a competent guitar tech.



I've always hated them on my own guitars. To each thier own. They just never sounded or felt just right compared to 9s for me.


----------



## Bdtunn

Jeries said:


> Yes this is accurate
> A set of 8s would work on. 27”....I use that exactly....I’d even use a .007 if I found one lol



I think stringjoy still make .007


----------



## bostjan

D'Addario's .007's are pretty nice. I use them for my 8 string for high A.

Regarding the sound and feel, they obviously feel really spaghetti-like on standard scale at E standard (or lower), but, if you tune them up or use a longer scale, they feel and sound better. I've used .008s on my 28" and 30" guitars and they feel and sound like normal strings. I had tried them long long ago on my Les Paul and thought they felt and sounded like hot dumpsterwater.


----------



## Jeries

Very nice, ordering a set of 10 now...thank ye'


Bdtunn said:


> I think stringjoy still make .007


----------



## trem licking

Yup, .007 and .008 work great on extended scales. Have a .007 on a 28" guitar with a floyd and... It feels and sounds great


----------



## jephjacques

I was watching a thing with Dweezil Zappa a couple weeks ago where he was talking about his dad's guitars, and apparently Frank used to play with .007s and .008s on his SGs :O


----------



## oniduder

i honestly couldn't care less, 26.5 or 27 inch 8 with trem for 3500 dollars

forget about it


----------



## Jeries

jephjacques said:


> I was watching a thing with Dweezil Zappa a couple weeks ago where he was talking about his dad's guitars, and apparently Frank used to play with .007s and .008s on his SGs :O


Frank also didn’t do drugs, but was more psychedelically psychotic than 99% of the contemporaries of his day....his compositional abilities and ambition far exceeded his talent as a player (sorry Dweez, your alright) which is why he hired the greatest shredders of his day, including his “blue haired stunt guitarist” who is arguably the “greatest electric guitar player” (strictly playing) of all time to this point....so, he’s a real exception to the rules; a genius perhaps, and certainly a pioneer. I wouldn’t rely on any of his playing tips though


----------



## onefingersweep

Hearing Petrucci with an 8-string would be awesome if it was tuned with another high string. Not with another low string, that would be awful.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Jeries said:


> Frank also didn’t do drugs, but was more psychedelically psychotic than 99% of the contemporaries of his day....his compositional abilities and ambition far exceeded his talent as a player (sorry Dweez, your alright) which is why he hired the greatest shredders of his day, including his “blue haired stunt guitarist” who is arguably the “greatest electric guitar player” (strictly playing) of all time to this point....so, he’s a real exception to the rules; a genius perhaps, and certainly a pioneer. I wouldn’t rely on any of his playing tips though


I don’t think this statement is really fare. While he certainly isn’t able to play things as complicated as Vai. The thought that Frank couldn’t play is horse shit. Frank was a very capable player, almost anyone would fail once compared to Vai. Zappa was a genius level composer, your post just cheapens what he was.


----------



## Mboogie7

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I don’t think this statement is really fare. While he certainly isn’t able to play things as complicated as Vai. The thought that Frank couldn’t play is horse shit. Frank was a very capable player, almost anyone would fail once compared to Vai. Zappa was a genius level composer, your post just cheapens what he was.



Zappa is someone I’ve wanted to dive into a bit but I just haven’t gotten around to it yet. Everything I’ve ever read or heard about him though usually circles back to one phrase - “he was ahead of his time”.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Mboogie7 said:


> Zappa is someone I’ve wanted to dive into a bit but I just haven’t gotten around to it yet. Everything I’ve ever read or heard about him though usually circles back to one phrase - “he was ahead of his time”.


Die hard fans of any subject are the worse. But he really is unique. Try out Hot Rats, there’s also a concert on YouTube filmed in the 80’s that I really enjoy.


----------



## StevenC

Mboogie7 said:


> Zappa is someone I’ve wanted to dive into a bit but I just haven’t gotten around to it yet. Everything I’ve ever read or heard about him though usually circles back to one phrase - “he was ahead of his time”.


I second Hot Rats and will add Sheik Yerbouti because Bozzio/Belew


----------



## A-Branger

onefingersweep said:


> Hearing Petrucci with an 8-string would be awesome if it was tuned with another high string. Not with another low string, that would be awful.



it would be jsut an extra 5 higher notes. He does a lot of solos and hits every notes and high notes. But I dont think you would hear any mayor difference. However having 5 extra low notes is something Im more keen to see because of riffs and how heavily they can relly on the open low notes.... as opposed ot how many times he actually hits the high e 24th fret note in order to need a higher string for easier reach of the high register


----------



## odibrom

... and still no frontal photo of the imaginary JP EBMM 8 stringer...


----------



## InfinityCollision

A-Branger said:


> it would be jsut an extra 5 higher notes.


The same way a low string "just" adds 5 lower notes?


----------



## odibrom

InfinityCollision said:


> The same way a low string "just" adds 5 lower notes?



... on a standard tuning that is...


----------



## Hollowway

A-Branger said:


> it would be jsut an extra 5 higher notes. He does a lot of solos and hits every notes and high notes. But I dont think you would hear any mayor difference. However having 5 extra low notes is something Im more keen to see because of riffs and how heavily they can relly on the open low notes.... as opposed ot how many times he actually hits the high e 24th fret note in order to need a higher string for easier reach of the high register


For me, the attraction of a high A isn’t 5 extra notes, but the ability to put an extra flavor in a chord. It seems like the guys with the higher string mostly do it for that, and I think that gives some really cool results.


----------



## odibrom

... and don't forget that the higher number of strings also allows for longer runs within the same hand position.


----------



## Dayn

Hollowway said:


> For me, the attraction of a high A isn’t 5 extra notes, but the ability to put an extra flavor in a chord. It seems like the guys with the higher string mostly do it for that, and I think that gives some really cool results.


This is exactly why I want a string a minor third above (G for E, or F for D). I've given it a bit of a try but it's going to take a while to learn how to use it, and I'd need a dedicated guitar for it.


----------



## StevenC

Dayn said:


> This is exactly why I want a string a minor third above (G for E, or F for D). I've given it a bit of a try but it's going to take a while to learn how to use it, and I'd need a dedicated guitar for it.


Chris Letchford did this for a while, and it never really made a difference.

Robert Fripp has a high G and it doesn't make much of a difference to his playing. It's just there because he has a 6th string and anything else would be impractical on a Les Paul.

Particularly if it's turning a 7 string into an 8 string, I don't see much point in a higher string for chords because you can get those same extensions in a different position. Whereas with a low string they're all new notes in a usable range.


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> Chris Letchford did this for a while, and it never really made a difference.
> 
> Robert Fripp has a high G and it doesn't make much of a difference to his playing. It's just there because he has a 6th string and anything else would be impractical on a Les Paul.
> 
> Particularly if it's turning a 7 string into an 8 string, I don't see much point in a higher string for chords because you can get those same extensions in a different position. Whereas with a low string they're all new notes in a usable range.



I’m not sure what you mean by it not making a difference to their playing. Maybe they didn’t use it enough in chords, etc. my thinking is that if I had a higher string I could add more character to chords, depending on how it’s tuned. If I tuned the highest string to F# so it’s eadgbef#, then I’d have the easy ability to play an add9 on each chord I barre from the 6th string as the root. If I barre from the 5th string (as the root) I get a major 6th. IMO, there’s a LOT that can be done with chording. Soloing won’t make any appreciable difference, though, as there are only a few additional notes. And, I don’t find that playing chords from the 8th string really give anything particularly nice sounding. At least not with distortion.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

FYI I just talked to my EBMM tech, he says the new JP models will be unveiled in May.


----------



## Hollowway

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> FYI I just talked to my EBMM tech, he says the new JP models will be unveiled in May.


Sweet! I’m already prepared to be underwhelmed.


----------



## odibrom

Hollowway said:


> Sweet! I’m already prepared to be underwhelmed.



More shovels in different colors... probably...


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

If there’s a JP15 with a nice finish, I’ll be happy. Hard pass on the shovels.


----------



## A-Branger

InfinityCollision said:


> The same way a low string "just" adds 5 lower notes?



yup, same way. But let me ask you this: how many time do you hit those extra low 5 notes as opposed to extra 5 high?. if you grab a guitar with an extra string, how many time you are gonna hit the lowest strin 0-4th fret vs the highst string 20-24 fret?..... exactly 



Hollowway said:


> For me, the attraction of a high A isn’t 5 extra notes, but the ability to put an extra flavor in a chord. It seems like the guys with the higher string mostly do it for that, and I think that gives some really cool results.



I know. But the only reason why I didnt mention the ability to do chords in a different possition/shape, its because "Petrucci", he already doest weird stretchy chords and in all positions in the neck (not masively, but he does). So I dont think he would benefit much from it when he could jsut play it in a different part of the neck or a differetn shape/inversion. Specially when they have a keyboard player in the group to harmonize with. I dont see this the reason why on him getting an 8 string for. He knows the guitar neck better than all of us here combined, he doesnt need an extra string to "experiment chords with" he doesnt even use open chord tunnings for that matter either. So its not taht hes in a search for a new chord shape, reason why I didnt mention that topic



StevenC said:


> I don't see much point in a higher string for chords because you can get those same extensions in a different position. Whereas with a low string they're all new notes in a usable range.


^ this


----------



## Hollowway

Well, that might be true. But for me, the idea of higher string, and the chord options that comes with it, are cool. I guess I’m saying that it’s not accurate to say that it’s just 5 more notes. It depends on what you do with them, and it’s true that that will depend heavily on the player.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

odibrom said:


> More shovels in different colors... probably...



Forget the shovels, which I hate with a passion, any idea about the scale? If I have to guess, I'd say John will go for a 25.5" scale . I'd be really surprised if it was anything 27" or longer, and if it was a multi-scale, I'll donate money to the "kids who can't read well" org .


----------



## XPT707FX

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> If I have to guess, I'd say John will go for a 25.5" scale . I'd be really surprised if it was anything 27" or longer, and if it was a multi-scale, I'll donate money to the "kids who can't read well" org .


There was a short time where there was a JP BFR Baritone guitar that was 27.5” scale


----------



## Avedas

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Forget the shovels, which I hate with a passion, any idea about the scale? If I have to guess, I'd say John will go for a 25.5" scale . I'd be really surprised if it was anything 27" or longer, and if it was a multi-scale, I'll donate money to the "kids who can't read well" org .


He already confirmed it's a multiscale.


----------



## onefingersweep

A-Branger said:


> it would be jsut an extra 5 higher notes. He does a lot of solos and hits every notes and high notes. But I dont think you would hear any mayor difference. However having 5 extra low notes is something Im more keen to see because of riffs and how heavily they can relly on the open low notes.... as opposed ot how many times he actually hits the high e 24th fret note in order to need a higher string for easier reach of the high register


You're not adding and extra high string to get the higher range in that sense. You're doing it so you're able to play differently. That's it. Adding a higher strings opens up for different ways of playing chords, leads etc.

Adding lower tunings for him would is going to sound bad. He's already struggeling with that with C-tuning. Although some of his 7-string work is decent. But if you take in to account how bad the low notes sounds on TOT for example (otherwise great album musically). I dont have high hopes of a low F# sounding good coming from him. But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## StevenC

*gasp* 4 new posts in the Petrucci 8 string thread! Could it be an update on the long awaited guitar?

Nope just people who haven't read the thread retreading the thread.


----------



## technomancer

StevenC said:


> *gasp* 4 new posts in the Petrucci 8 string thread! Could it be an update on the long awaited guitar?
> 
> Nope just people who haven't read the thread retreading the thread.



8 string or no we're all just waiting for the 2021 EBMM Petrucci models


----------



## Vyn

technomancer said:


> 8 string or no we're all just waiting for the 2021 EBMM Petrucci models



Just saying, if they bought back the 27.5" JP6's my wallet would be in danger...


----------



## Marked Man

TrevorT said:


> Sounds like it's gonna be a Majesty, multi-scale, and with a fixed bridge, coming from the man himself (skip to 27:50 for discussion on the 8-string).




But random people on the Internets denied this, so how can it be true????


----------



## SCJR

Haven't read this thread so not sure if it was mentioned by someone else but Thomann just did a video with John's guitar tech going through a setup and he confirmed that the 8-string is going to roll out but did not get into when it would be expected to do so.

edit: read through a bit, saw that they're announcing in May.


----------



## technomancer

SCJR said:


> Haven't read this thread so not sure if it was mentioned by someone else but Thomann just did a video with John's guitar tech going through a setup and he confirmed that the 8-string is going to roll out but did not get into when it would be expected to do so.
> 
> edit: read through a bit, saw that they're announcing in May.



So now I have to hold off on any frivolous purchases until May  I had actually missed that so good to know


----------



## Vyn

So EBs announcement is a pair of 20th anniversary models. I'm assuming that this means we aren't getting any 8 string news anytime soon then? Anyone happen to have their ear on the ground for this one?


----------



## technomancer

Vyn said:


> So EBs announcement is a pair of 20th anniversary models. I'm assuming that this means we aren't getting any 8 string news anytime soon then? Anyone happen to have their ear on the ground for this one?



There was also a Majesty lineup refresh. I would guess assuming this actually does release this year at this point it would be around when the new album it was supposed to be used on comes out in the fall.


----------



## Thaeon

technomancer said:


> There was also a Majesty lineup refresh. I would guess assuming this actually does release this year at this point it would be around when the new album it was supposed to be used on comes out in the fall.


I honestly haven’t really gotten into anything they’ve done since 6° sadly. I just haven’t enjoyed the song writing as much with the exception of a couple songs. Mostly on BC&SL. And only one on the newest concept album. I don’t really have high hopes for the new one. I’ll listen to see what John does with an 8, but my expectations are honestly pretty low. His tone is still SICK. Especially in the room. The JP2C is an absolute monster of an amp.


----------



## technomancer

Thaeon said:


> I honestly haven’t really gotten into anything they’ve done since 6° sadly. I just haven’t enjoyed the song writing as much with the exception of a couple songs. Mostly on BC&SL. And only one on the newest concept album. I don’t really have high hopes for the new one. I’ll listen to see what John does with an 8, but my expectations are honestly pretty low. His tone is still SICK. Especially in the room. The JP2C is an absolute monster of an amp.



Personally thought Distance Over Time was fantastic, by far the best thing they've done in ages, but to each their own.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Personally thought Distance Over Time was fantastic, by far the best thing they've done in ages, but to each their own.



The Astonishing was bloated as hell (and rightfully forgotten) but yeah DoT was fucking great. I also like the self titled, but DoT was a drastic improvement over that too. 

I'm really not sure what happened in 2019, but since then Petrucci's been on fire. DoT, Terminal Velocity, and LTE3. All solid releases.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Astonishing was bloated as hell (and rightfully forgotten) but yeah DoT was fucking great. I also like the self titled, but DoT was a drastic improvement over that too.
> 
> I'm really not sure what happened in 2019, but since then Petrucci's been on fire. DoT, Terminal Velocity, and LTE3. All solid releases.



Yeah I don't hate The Astonishing as much as some people, but not a high point. I think most of their output lately has been great.

Oh and time is what happened. Normally DT is on tour most of the year, with the pandemic nobody was touring.


----------



## odibrom

... so... not there yet.... bummer...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Yeah I don't hate The Astonishing as much as some people, but not a high point. I think most of their output lately has been great.
> 
> Oh and time is what happened. Normally DT is on tour most of the year, with the pandemic nobody was touring.



Well it's less about quantity and more about quality. I kinda didn't expect Petrucci/DT to release anything solid, let alone 3 great releases in a row.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well it's less about quantity and more about quality. I kinda didn't expect Petrucci/DT to release anything solid, let alone 3 great releases in a row.


Tony Levin doesn't do bad records.


----------



## thomas.reuter

https://reverb.com/item/44345400-ernie-ball-music-man-majesty-8-string-guitar-mystic-dream
Not sure if this is news yet but I saw this and hadn't seen it before so figured I'd come to the thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thomas.reuter said:


> https://reverb.com/item/44345400-ernie-ball-music-man-majesty-8-string-guitar-mystic-dream
> Not sure if this is news yet but I saw this and hadn't seen it before so figured I'd come to the thread.



You know, the proportions work.

That bridge though...what the fuck were they thinking? Yuck.

Can we just get a modern JP without something big and stupid on the front? For fucks sake.


----------



## Hollowway

MaxOfMetal said:


> That bridge though...what the fuck were they thinking? Yuck.
> 
> Can we just get a modern JP without something big and stupid on the front? For fucks sake.


The Majesty 8 … brought to you by the Ford Edsel!

That is a seriously obnoxious bridge that kills it for me. I gotta think that’s going to be hugely polarizing to potential buyers.


----------



## InfinityCollision

Everything about this seems... very safe. Which is not terribly surprising given that it's a signature 8 built for someone who doesn't really play 8s. But I wonder how many people will take serious interest in it mainly for reasons other than that it's a somewhat novel and limited Majesty model.

Still gonna sell out easily of course, there's only 100.


----------



## IwantTacos

this is hideous.

also it's got a 12th parallel. did ibanez do this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IwantTacos said:


> this is hideous.
> 
> also it's got a 12th parallel. did ibanez do this.



Could have been. 

This thing was totally born in a boardroom.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The good:
No triangle after the nut
Angled Compensated Nut
5 over 3 headstock
Angled Dimarzios
25.5 - 27 multiscale
Bridge functionality 
Petrucci experimenting with lower notes
Jason Richardson using an 8 string more

The bad:
14th fret perpendicular?
The size of the bridge


----------



## TGN

I like it. If I was shopping for another 8-string I might be interested in this. I like the Majesty series in general, though.


----------



## StevenC

Yay, it's everything I expected! Oh no.

Piezo is cool and the scale is sensible, but parallel fret and colour ruins it. Shape is fine but it's still a Majesty and I'm convered on basswood guitars.

We know EBMM will happily put it guitars John never plays, so maybe there's still a chance we get something cool like a JPX shaped 27" 8 string with a trem one day.

Also the price actually seems not terrible.


----------



## jruivo26

Doesnt even play it...


----------



## IwantTacos

jruivo26 said:


> Doesnt even play it...




man knows better then to fuck up his hand with that terrible fan design.


----------



## StevenC

I hope these pickups come as a straight scale version. Not super into my Ionizers at the minute and tend to like Petrucci's pickups.


----------



## Winspear

Honestly, love parallel in that spot on a reasonable fan span.
A 12th fret parallel on a 1.5" fan is the same nut angle that would result from a 2" longer fan with the perpendicular at the 8th. I haven't seen anyone concerned about the _nut angle_ on the 26-28 Aristides for example. Personally, the nut angle is still basically not noticeable in classical/tilted position. As long as the nut angle remains reasonable, I totally understand (and agree with) priority being put on straighter upper frets and palm muting position.


----------



## lurè

That bridge is hideous but everything else looks fine to me.


----------



## jruivo26

I honestly don't see anything blatantly hideous on the guitar, but I also never really liked the Majesty line to begin with.

Why couldn't they make a JP 8?


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah I don't really hate the bridge? Think it'd be better if it wasn't chrome, but I don't hate it.


----------



## odibrom

I kind of like it. I think it will sell fast. Good for them (John and EBMM). For the price tag listed on Reverb, that won't last long...

It's a safe design with solutions that have already proved their points. I can't speak much for the fan since I rarely played a fanned guitar, but it doesn't look weird at all. The bridge isn't that strange, a bit on the big size, but not that weird... maybe on the floyd-rose size ball park.

Angled DiMarzios... that's a new one, still on the safe side of things, but new, nevertheless... could we possibly see Alnico loaded 7 and 8 string pickups in the near future? who knows?

What I found most interesting was the absence of the body "Shield", which I really like as well as he chameleon finish color.

And it's always nice to see new guitars coming out, right?


----------



## CanserDYI

27 inch bass side..nvm. I just find that too short for even F# and god knows I'm not keeping it in standard...


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> 27 inch bass side..nvm. I just find that too short for even F# and god knows I'm not keeping it in standard...


My JCRG8 is tuned to D at 27" and it's fine.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> My JCRG8 is tuned to D at 27" and it's fine.


"....and it's fine." ...for you. That's awesome.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> "....and it's fine." ...for you. That's awesome.


What do you tune to and on what scale?


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> What do you tune to and on what scale?


Drop E on 26.5 to 28 inch if it's multiscale, if it's a baritone 6 I'd prefer 28.75 to 29.75. 

I realize it's doable and probably completely okay at 27 inches, but my playing style just doesn't work with it. I'm a super heavy handed guy who plays a lot up the neck on the low string, I need as much intonation room as possible, and at least 18-20 pounds of tension on the low E.


----------



## xwmucradiox

This is the first Majesty that has looked reasonable to me. The 6 and 7 strings always looked kinda goofy with the extreme sculpting and pointy but also curvy horns.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Drop E on 26.5 to 28 inch if it's multiscale, if it's a baritone 6 I'd prefer 28.75 to 29.75.
> 
> I realize it's doable and probably completely okay at 27 inches, but my playing style just doesn't work with it. I'm a super heavy handed guy who plays a lot up the neck on the low string, I need as much intonation room as possible, and at least 18-20 pounds of tension on the low E.


F# at 27 is more tension than E at 28 and will intonate better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xwmucradiox said:


> This is the first Majesty that has looked reasonable to me. The 6 and 7 strings always looked kinda goofy with the extreme sculpting and pointy but also curvy horns.





The proportions really work with the bigger neck and fan.


----------



## bostjan

Better than I expected, but that '57 Chevy hood ornament needs to go.

I guess the price is okay, but for that kind of money, I could probably find something more suited to me. Any bets on how long it'll be before there is an alibaba knockoff of this for under $1k USD?


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> F# at 27 is more tension than E at 28 and will intonate better.


But I don't tune to F#?? I tune to E.... Why would I care what tension a tuning I'm not going to use would be? I was saying I personally find 27in to be too short for E. I like 28 or longer. That's it. Throw F# and whatever tension that is calculated at F# out the window. 

Tuned to E, with the same string guage, I will get better tension and better range for intonation at 28 or higher.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> 27 inch bass side..nvm. I just find that too short for even F# and god knows I'm not keeping it in standard...





CanserDYI said:


> But I don't tune to F#?? I tune to E....


So it's too short for F#, but also you tune to E on 28? These statements are incompatible.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> So it's too short for F#, but also you tune to E on 28? These statements are incompatible.


Honestly yeah, I shouldn't have even said too short for F#. I don't even use that tuning, can't even tell you how it feels at tension. All I'm saying is I'm tuned to E, and would rather have a longer scale for E.


----------



## Jonathan20022

It just doesn't really add up, the scale length is one of the most minor factors to enable tuning lower.

If your requirement is 18/20lbs you'd still need to up your string gauge to anywhere between .82 - 90 @ 28". 27" -> 28" only gives you an extra pound of tension 

I'm struggling between picking one up and not, leaning towards not because of the bridge although it's not horrible to me. If the finish were barolo or something a little more appealing to me it would certainly push me more towards nabbing one. I've literally been trying to score a used multiscale 8 to play around with, but all the options I want have been hard to locate.


----------



## CanserDYI

Jonathan20022 said:


> It just doesn't really add up, the scale length is one of the most minor factors to enable tuning lower.
> 
> If your requirement is 18/20lbs you'd still need to up your string gauge to anywhere between .82 - 90 @ 28". 27" -> 28" only gives you an extra pound of tension
> 
> I'm struggling between picking one up and not, leaning towards not because of the bridge although it's not horrible to me. If the finish were barolo or something a little more appealing to me it would certainly push me more towards nabbing one. I've literally been trying to score a used multiscale 8 to play around with, but all the options I want have been hard to locate.


It's not sooo much the tension as it is for room for intonation for me, I've just found my 8 strings I've used and owned with 26.5 or 27 inches the E at 12th fret is always sharp. It's never perfect, but with >28 inches I can get it damn close.

And yes, I use an 85-10 usually for EBEADGBE.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> It's not sooo much the tension as it is for room for intonation for me, I've just found my 8 strings I've used and owned with 26.5 or 27 inches the E at 12th fret is always sharp. It's never perfect, but with >28 inches I can get it damn close.
> 
> And yes, I use an 85-10 usually for EBEADGBE.


Setting intonation at the 12th fret has everything to do with adjusting the position of the saddle. You could have a 40" scale length or a 12" scale length, and it doesn't matter. All that matters is whether you can find the right position of the saddle.

As far as the scale length goes, I'd also personally prefer a longer scale, and I don't even tune down that low, but I'm in the minority. I'm sure there'd be even more people complaining if these were 26.5"-28" instead.

If one of these magically fell in my lap, I'd just tune it A1 to G4 and go from there.


----------



## Strobe

A while back, I kind of decided that 7 strings was about perfect for me but 8 strings made it feel too much like a different instrument that I was not very good at.

That said, this thing is awesome. Looks great, and I really feel that an 8 string needs a multiscale to feel right the way I want to play it.

The thing that excites me most however, is that maybe, just maybe they will come out with a 6 string fixed bridge majesty, at which point they can take my money.


----------



## Frostbite

I think the bridge would look better if it wasn't chrome TBH. That in a matte black may make my PP move slightly. But yeah it's really big lmao


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Setting intonation at the 12th fret has everything to do with adjusting the position of the saddle. You could have a 40" scale length or a 12" scale length, and it doesn't matter. All that matters is whether you can find the right position of the saddle.
> 
> As far as the scale length goes, I'd also personally prefer a longer scale, and I don't even tune down that low, but I'm in the minority. I'm sure there'd be even more people complaining if these were 26.5"-28" instead.
> 
> If one of these magically fell in my lap, I'd just tune it A1 to G4 and go from there.


I realize that it's about where the saddle is, in my experience, from 24.75 to 26.5 inches, the saddle is never in the right spot for E, and removing the spring and decking the saddle to the back of the bridge, still sharp. 28 inches, its still a bit sharp, but way closer to pitch than before, and basically negligible at this point. 29.75-30 inches, perfect. The saddle length is easily adjustable to "E" with no issues. I'm no scientist or mathematician, but I know that every 8 string guitar that had 27 inches I've had a difficult time with my tuning of EBEADGBE with it sounding muddy, feeling a bit floppy, and didnt intonate correctly, and once I got one with a 28in bass string, that problem was very close to solved. I played a 29.75 inch baritone and a 30 in baritone 6 string tuned E to E and fell in love. Just my own experience.


----------



## Winspear

CanserDYI said:


> I realize that it's about where the saddle is, in my experience, from 24.75 to 26.5 inches, the saddle is never in the right spot for E, and removing the spring and decking the saddle to the back of the bridge, still sharp. 28 inches, its still a bit sharp, but way closer to pitch than before, and basically negligible at this point. 29.75-30 inches, perfect. The saddle length is easily adjustable to "E" with no issues. I'm no scientist or mathematician, but I know that every 8 string guitar that had 27 inches I've had a difficult time with my tuning of EBEADGBE with it sounding muddy, feeling a bit floppy, and didnt intonate correctly, and once I got one with a 28in bass string, that problem was very close to solved. I played a 29.75 inch baritone and a 30 in baritone 6 string tuned E to E and fell in love. Just my own experience.



Blame poor bridge placement design, which is common. Your result is mostly down to luck - not a flaw with the actual scale length spec. The only real downside of the short scale length is being forced to choose between light tension or muddy tone - any intonation travel issue is a design flaw aside from the scale length itself. 

I do agree 27 is best for G at a push, tonally.


----------



## Crungy

I think that's one of the better looking Majesty guitars aside from the giant Cadillac bridge. The wide neck looks a lot better on that body shape vs the pencil thin 6 string. A 5 string Majesty bass would be sick. 

As far as the parallel 12th fret, why is that a bad thing? (I have a few fan fret basses but haven't played a fan fret guitar.)


----------



## Winspear

Crungy said:


> As far as the parallel 12th fret, why is that a bad thing? (I have a few fan fret basses but haven't played a fan fret guitar.)



Tends to be an assumption that it means the nut will be too angled. However, as I wrote above..



Winspear said:


> Honestly, love parallel in that spot on a reasonable fan span.
> A 12th fret parallel on a 1.5" fan is the same nut angle that would result from a 2" longer fan with the perpendicular at the 8th. I haven't seen anyone concerned about the _nut angle_ on the 26-28 Aristides for example. Personally, the nut angle is still basically not noticeable in classical/tilted position. As long as the nut angle remains reasonable, I totally understand (and agree with) priority being put on straighter upper frets and palm muting position.



Obviously it's all down to personal preference, and if someone dislikes that nut angle on a 1.5" fan then that is that. But I feel like there are definitely people who just have it down as a 'bad spec' without experience, whilst they wouldn't blink an eye at a slightly wider fan with the 'correct' parallel fret.


----------



## Crungy

It didn't strike me as an extreme angle, it actually looks like it might be tolerable for first position chords. Plus Petrucci isn't a big guy, I'd think a larger fan would make it difficult for him to play if he's doing much chording.


----------



## CanserDYI

Hm. I wouldn't classify JP as anywhere near "small" though. I'd say he's gotta be close to 6 feet and 200 pounds.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

The most surprising thing for me is the price, if that Reverb listing is correct. It’s not the super ultra deluxe Ernie Ball price I was expecting.


----------



## CanserDYI

Captain Butterscotch said:


> The most surprising thing for me is the price, if that Reverb listing is correct. It’s not the super ultra deluxe Ernie Ball price I was expecting.


Especially for being 1/100.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Looks fine to me, it's exact as I expected!

Think a piezo on a 8 string is cool! 

Personally I am a long scale guy, but E on 27" is possible, I personally do not prefer it, but with the right strings and a good picking technique, it's not that dramatic. 

Personally I would prefer a 26.5 to 28" scale, but apparently JP likes this better. 
Price is less than I expected. Anyway only guitar I am gassing for is a headless aristides. 

I am mostly curious what JP did with it!


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'll let you guys know this thing plays  looks like one of my buddies snagged one

Also JR demonstrating a new track on one of these!


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Hm. I wouldn't classify JP as anywhere near "small" though. I'd say he's gotta be close to 6 feet and 200 pounds.



The internet says he's 5'11", which seems about right. I did a meet and greet with them when Train of Thought was out and shook his hand. I'm 6'2" and don't have monster hands but his hands and overall stature was smaller than I expected. Mike Portnoy seemed even smaller than John which was shocking to me. Chalk it up to thinking your heroes are behemoths!


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> Hm. I wouldn't classify JP as anywhere near "small" though. I'd say he's gotta be close to 6 feet and 200 pounds.


Basically. According to google: 5' 10.5" I'm 5' 10" and I've met JP a handful of times, and I'd say we're very close in height. No idea what his weight is, but he's got shorter upper arms and longer forearms, kind of like me. Regardless of that, he's a product guy as much as he's a musician, so I have no doubt that what would sell better was taken into consideration.
I guess I'm more excited about what this new guitar will sound like than what it looks like, now that I've seen what it looks like and thought it looked cool, aside from the atrocious bridge.


----------



## Strobe

bostjan said:


> Basically. According to google: 5' 10.5" I'm 5' 10" and I've met JP a handful of times, and I'd say we're very close in height. No idea what his weight is, but he's got shorter upper arms and longer forearms, kind of like me. Regardless of that, he's a product guy as much as he's a musician, so I have no doubt that what would sell better was taken into consideration.
> I guess I'm more excited about what this new guitar will sound like than what it looks like, now that I've seen what it looks like and thought it looked cool, aside from the atrocious bridge.



Part of why I love his stuff - I'm 6'4" but my arms are not that long, and my hands are on the small side. Petrucci's one of the few shredders without weirdly long fingers and large hands. His stuff fits me better.


----------



## bmth4111

Stoked to see it come to life . Jason added to the hype. 

but damn that’s a lot of bridge for that tiny body. And only 100 in the Need for speed pimp my ride Finish damn…


----------



## RobDobble6S7

My input (taken with massive grains of salt because I'll never be able to buy one): I love the look of high mass bridges, so I'm not too disappointed with the look. The color is the ugliest thing to me, I just don't like that particular shift. To each their own though, it isn't my signature guitar. I haven't played many fan frets, much less 8 strings, so I can't comment on the parallel fret position. Overall it is surprisingly cool and not all that bad.


----------



## shpence

Man this is sweet. Been looking for another 8 for a different tuning option. And a piezo?! I need to just forget that this is available as I don't want to spend $4K now. Maybe if they do another run in the future.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

These will sell out quickly and they will produce more models in “better” colours. If I was really into JPs I’d grab one. 



Jonathan20022 said:


> Also JR demonstrating a new track on one of these!




I got so hyped up that he was going to play Tonga. He will be able to play it live now without using a pitch shifter so that’s cool and I think he has a few 8 string tracks on his new album, I’d guess he even used that guitar for recording last month and we will see it in the next studio video.


----------



## bostjan

Already 55 / 100 sold. I wonder how many of those are in JP's collection now. 

If people buy these up as quickly as we all suspect, EBMM will have to either do another run or simply offer this as a production model. Maybe they're waiting for some customer feedback, though.


----------



## sakeido

bmth4111 said:


> Stoked to see it come to life . Jason added to the hype.
> 
> but damn that’s a lot of bridge for that tiny body. And only 100 in the Need for speed pimp my ride Finish damn…


yo Mystic Dream is an amazing color, it was the only part of my old JP7 I liked


----------



## StevenC

EBMM have already put out two videos of people playing this guitar and neither of them are John


----------



## Matt08642

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'll let you guys know this thing plays  looks like one of my buddies snagged one
> 
> Also JR demonstrating a new track on one of these!




That low string sounds like it has 0 definition whatsoever, maybe it's intended but it gets drowned out by literally everything else in the mix to where it's kind of just a hollow sound?



StevenC said:


> EBMM have already put out two videos of people playing this guitar and neither of them are John



I truly believe John didn't care about releasing an 8 and will only include a token low F BWOWWWW in 1 or 2 songs. I'd like to get proven wrong but I'm not so sure.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> EBMM have already put out two videos of people playing this guitar and neither of them are John


Wondering if he's only got so much material written and doesnt want to spoil anything....


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Wondering if he's only got so much material written and doesnt want to spoil anything....


Then you'd think they'd do like a cross promotional thing where the 8 string song is a single and he plays part of it in the video


----------



## 77zark77

I also think those proportions are near perfect ! I can assume aesthetic is subversive, but sometimes....
It's like the Iceman shape I prefer for basses, who knows ?


----------



## StevenC

So I'm seeing my only option to buy this is the EBMM website that only promises delivery within 4 months and it's an extra $1500?


----------



## 77zark77

link to buy it ?


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> EBMM have already put out two videos of people playing this guitar and neither of them are John



... and why did you not share those with us?...


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> ... and why did you not share those with us?...


https://www.instagram.com/tv/CTzsdadAeet/
Here's the other one, the first is the Jason Richardson video above. 


77zark77 said:


> link to buy it ?


https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/majesty-8

Here or the Reverb link on the previous page


----------



## Matt08642

StevenC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/CTzsdadAeet/



I see him picking the 8th string but literally struggle to hear it again 

Is it the pickups? String gauge? what they're all playing?


----------



## CanserDYI

Idk the more I look at it, the more I actually like the bridge. I wish it wasnt so shiny, maybe a flat black like the JR EBMM's. I bet it feels really nice on the hand.


----------



## Opion

I came to this thread specifically to read the comments of people shitting all over it. Man, it’s just predictable at this point  but I’m glad to see some people are happy with it, I never thought this was gonna happen.

I think it looks cool, I don’t get how else they could’ve designed the bridge, but hey fixed Majesty 8 string. I’d play it.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

man i hope john myung likes fanned frets


----------



## thomas.reuter

The more I look at it the more I see Javier Reyes' sig's younger brother


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Who's ready for these to sell out then go on Reverb for 6k-7k with such descriptions as " 8 sTrInGs JuSt ArEn'T fOr Me" and " My WiFe SaId I hAvE tO sElL"

Looks cool but I will not be buying because 25.5-27. Are you kidding me?


----------



## bostjan

92 / 100 sold


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That bridge tho



I dig everything else though. So glad they went for an all-solid finish. The body surprisingly works.


----------



## Mathemagician

CanserDYI said:


> Idk the more I look at it, the more I actually like the bridge. I wish it wasnt so shiny, maybe a flat black like the JR EBMM's. I bet it feels really nice on the hand.



Yeah I’d love to see that bridge on normal 7’s or 6’s as well. Do I ever expect it? Not a chance. But it would be awesome. 



bostjan said:


> 92 / 100 sold



I’m not shocked. But I am still a little shocked. Just because like, bro it’s been half a day, lol. 

It’s a cool EBMM to own that’s for sure.


----------



## Dayn

I gotta say I prefer the keyboardist's signature 8-string multiscale guitar.


----------



## oremus91

Ok I've had all day to collect my thoughts.

LOVE IT, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE MAKE A FIXED 7 MULTI IN THE SAME COLOR, PLEASE ERNIE PLEASE, AHHHHHHHHHHHH.

That is all.


----------



## odibrom

I like the new updated title of this thread... don't forget to re-update it again when all are sold out... and again when they'll show up on Reverb...


----------



## narad

It's growing on me:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> It's growing on me:




If that bridge grows any more you'll have to sell some cabs to make space.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I like the piezo. Especially now that the Hannes is dead and gone.


----------



## oremus91

I don't even mind the bridge, why can Schaller Hannes look yooge and be ok and this can't?


----------



## vortex_infinium

For how big that bridge is they should have designed a trem. Is the body just a normal sized Majesty? I'm not a 'JP guy' but it looks really good with a 8 string neck.

On one hand I didn't think something /100 from Petrucci would take so long to sell out, on the other hand I do think to move 100 high end 8 strings in a day is quite amazing.


----------



## oremus91

There are enough guitars for trem lovers in the world today, fixed bridge fans rise up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

oremus91 said:


> I don't even mind the bridge, why can Schaller Hannes look yooge and be ok and this can't?



This is an order of magnitude bigger _looking_ than the also ugly Hannes, which is at least partially black to hide some heft on certain setups.


----------



## teamSKDM

they doing xans at ernie ball hq


----------



## teamSKDM

that uneven gap between the bridge pickup and the tremolo is disgusting


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> If that bridge grows any more you'll have to sell some cabs to make space.



Haha, everyone knows you can't sell cabs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Haha, everyone knows you can't sell cabs.



Just explain the joke. That's funny.


----------



## 77zark77

they should have the bridge PU slanted like the bridge, not like the 24th fret/neck PU


----------



## nightlight

Did anyone on the forums get one? Design is top notch. 

I really like the slanted bridge and fanned frets. EBMM should do their regular 6 and 7s that way too. It just gives the guitar an amazing look.


----------



## Hollowway

77zark77 said:


> they should have the bridge PU slanted like the bridge, not like the 24th fret/neck PU


+1. I love it when the pickups actually follow the fan. I know some people say the tone difference is negligible, but the design is not. And if you're going to design a high end multiscale guitar, why would you not want it to flow that way? It's not as bad as the strandbergs with straight pups, but I'd still prefer a more fanned bridge pup on this.


----------



## Hollowway

oremus91 said:


> There are enough guitars for trem lovers in the world today, fixed bridge fans rise up.



No, no, fixed bridge fans! Sit back down. At least for 8s. We need waaaay more trems on 8s. 

And my personal feeling is that if you're going for World's Biggest Bridge, then go ahead and make it a trem. I'd go bonkers if this were designed with a Hantug trem.


----------



## LordCashew

GenghisCoyne said:


> man i hope john myung likes fanned frets



I would seriously dig his string spacing on a multi scale bass.

/stereotypical sso spec discussion


----------



## Avedas

The design on this looks a lot better than what I was expecting. I wonder if they'll make more since this batch sold out instantly.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I don't hate the bridge design, but I hate anything in plain chrome with no black accenting. As a wanky lead guy the fan makes total sense to me. Good spec



oremus91 said:


> There are enough guitars for trem lovers in the world today, fixed bridge fans rise up.



definitely not as far as 8-strings are concerned, hard disagree. huge missed opportunity making it a hardtail imo


----------



## oremus91

Trems are cancer, and the guitar world is quickly metastasizing.


----------



## xzacx

Based solely on the fact I can’t seem to find many 8 options with 25.5-27 fans, I think I should probably pull the trigger if there are any left.


----------



## StevenC

oremus91 said:


> I don't even mind the bridge, why can Schaller Hannes look yooge and be ok and this can't?


Because at least the Schaller supposedly does something. Its design has a functional justification, like how no one complains about the size of the Edge III FX on the earlier Ibanez 8s because it had functionality.

The Majesty trem on the other hand is already just a more ornate (needlessly big) version of the bridge on the JP guitars and those are all whammy bars. This is just a big bridge that is adding to the cost and nothing to the functionality, instead of a single saddle modular bridge design.


----------



## Cockandballs

Guitar looks sick! Great specs! I ordered! Fan is solid, bridge design is great and the piezo switch is gold


----------



## Anquished

Multiscale definitely works well with the Majesty shape 

Already see they're sold out on the website.


----------



## Jackillin

Did it go on sale already? I thought this was just an announcement. Living in a completely other worldy timezone apparently I was hours to late to try buy one. Advanced announcement would have been nice to let people get their sh*t together. Who got one?


----------



## StevenC

Jackillin said:


> Did it go on sale already? I thought this was just an announcement. Living in a completely other worldy timezone apparently I was hours to late to try buy one. Advanced announcement would have been nice to let people get their sh*t together. Who got one?


It went up for sale about 30 hours ago with the announcement. Seemed to sell out some time in the last 12 hours.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Jackillin said:


> Did it go on sale already? I thought this was just an announcement. Living in a completely other worldy timezone apparently I was hours to late to try buy one. Advanced announcement would have been nice to let people get their sh*t together. Who got one?




Yup all out. Just wait a month for them to hit reverb at dumb prices when people realize not everyone likes 8 strings. I will be waiting.


----------



## bostjan

oremus91 said:


> Trems are cancer, and the guitar world is quickly metastasizing.


If you want an 8 string hardtail, you literally have hundreds of choices already at or below this price point. If it had a trem and you wanted it, but didn't want to use the trem, you could very simply just not use the trem or even block it. You're entitled to your opinion, but I disagree, and therefore, your opinion is bad.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> No, no, fixed bridge fans! Sit back down. At least for 8s. We need waaaay more trems on 8s.



Still waiting for a Stef B8 shell pink trem release


----------



## IwantTacos

StevenC said:


> Because at least the Schaller supposedly does something. Its design has a functional justification, like how no one complains about the size of the Edge III FX on the earlier Ibanez 8s because it had functionality.
> 
> The Majesty trem on the other hand is already just a more ornate (needlessly big) version of the bridge on the JP guitars and those are all whammy bars. This is just a big bridge that is adding to the cost and nothing to the functionality, instead of a single saddle modular bridge design.



bruh it’s just hipshot saddles with a custom baseplate and a giant cover.


----------



## TGN

Given how quickly they sold out I would not be surprised if they come out with a new series (or BFR?) relatively soon.


----------



## oremus91

bostjan said:


> you could very simply just not use the trem or even block it.



Imagine paying $4200 to compromise.


----------



## StevenC

IwantTacos said:


> bruh it’s just hipshot saddles with a custom baseplate and a giant cover.


Custom baseplate and custom cover x100 doesn't seem an efficient economy of scale compared to 800 little bent bits of metal.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Still waiting for a Stef B8 shell pink trem release


100%. I’ll will never stop pining for that.


----------



## bostjan

oremus91 said:


> Imagine paying $4200 to compromise.


Compromise =/= not using a feature on a guitar.

And, as I said, if you are paying up to $4200 for an eight string, there are hundreds of hardtail options.

Question: Did you buy one? If not, then it's hardly a point. Even if you did, since the guitar is hardtail, it's hardly a point anyway.


----------



## nightlight

That bridge is a bit odd, it doesn't really make sense unless you're from the camp that more mass gives better string resonance. 

It's also not easy to engineer a bridge for a fanned fret guitar, Ernie Ball may have to rethink the mechanism in order for it to work. Maybe a trem version will come in one of the later releases.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Still waiting for a Stef B8 shell pink trem release



Those will come after the Reyes Strat 8.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those will come after the Reyes Strat 8.


So, like, Summer NAMM 2022?


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> So, like, Summer NAMM 2022?



... nop, more like 2202...


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> ... nop, more like 2202...


Dislike


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> So, like, Summer NAMM 2022?


don't do that to me...


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Dislike



... you know what?, it was a typo!, I meant 2220...


----------



## Hollowway

nightlight said:


> Maybe a trem version will come in one of the later releases.


 Good one!


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Did anyone see this in the specs?

"...the hardtail bridge is set at an angle to increase the string length of the bass strings, which reduces the amount of tension when using larger gauge strings."


----------



## Strobe

Chris Bowsman said:


> Did anyone see this in the specs?
> 
> "...the hardtail bridge is set at an angle to increase the string length of the bass strings, which reduces the amount of tension when using larger gauge strings."



Yeah. This was not worded well. It's totally inaccurate as is.


----------



## odibrom

Chris Bowsman said:


> Did anyone see this in the specs?
> 
> "...the hardtail bridge is set at an angle to increase the string length of the bass strings, which reduces the amount of tension when using larger gauge strings."



... marketing is gona be marketing... they just need words to justify a block of text around the photo of the guitar. The tech guys explain how things work for the copy/advertisement fellow and then he writes his own story and sends it to the web designer, who may not be that literate in this subject and ends writing as he sees fit due t available text area. The end result is what we are all accustomed to...

As a side note, I'm looking on buying smartphones for my kids, so I went to check Samsung's web page... it's ridiculous the amount of creativity these guys find to speak exactly the same shit with different phrasings...


----------



## Matt08642

odibrom said:


> As a side note, I'm looking on buying smartphones for my kids, so I went to check Samsung's web page... it's ridiculous the amount of creativity these guys find to speak exactly the same shit with different phrasings...



If you're just looking for spec listings, gsmarena is great. For instance: https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=10237&idPhone2=10596


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I have managed to get one. LOL. I am excite


----------



## oniduder

i don't like it, it's the bridge that kills it for me


----------



## Infini

I mean, they'll sell out for sure, but I can't help thinking they could have sold 10x as many (and the inevitable sterling model) if they'd made this 5-7 years ago. As I see it, 8 strings have lost a lot of hype- factor and are nearly sided with 7 strings and baritones as ' slightly odd guitars' now. 

The guitar is fine, of course, though given the price and time they invested in it, I think it's a bit lacking in creativity. They didn't even give it a new finish! (it looks great though, don't get me wrong) 
To me it smells of 'we had to fit an extra string so we tweaked the existing design until it fit and left everything else as is'. I wanted to see something innovative, as I want to see JP doing something interesting with it on the album. Not just Dream Theater with 5 extra low notes. If anyone can, it's those guys for sure


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Infini said:


> I mean, they'll sell out for sure, but I can't help thinking they could have sold 10x as many (and the inevitable sterling model) if they'd made this 5-7 years ago. As I see it, 8 strings have lost a lot of hype- factor and are nearly sided with 7 strings and baritones as ' slightly odd guitars' now.
> 
> The guitar is fine, of course, though given the price and time they invested in it, I think it's a bit lacking in creativity. They didn't even give it a new finish! (it looks great though, don't get me wrong)
> To me it smells of 'we had to fit an extra string so we tweaked the existing design until it fit and left everything else as is'. I wanted to see something innovative, as I want to see JP doing something interesting with it on the album. Not just Dream Theater with 5 extra low notes. If anyone can, it's those guys for sure



Let's be real, most of the "development" time on this thing was begging JP to go along with it.


----------



## StevenC

Petrucci fans will buy anything. This would even have sold out if it was like the NOMAC Majesty.

(He says while owning a bunch of JP branded stuff)


----------



## Infini

MaxOfMetal said:


> Let's be real, most of the "development" time on this thing was begging JP to go along with it.


You really think he would put his name on it just to make money? Who would do something like that (  )


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> Let's be real, most of the "development" time on this thing was begging JP to go along with it.



For all his faults, Sterling Ball doesn't put out signature gear like that. 

We would've seen this thing 5 years ago if all it took was asking Petrucci to sign off on it. He's enough of a company man that he would've found some way to push it to market. The fact it didn't come out until now (and coincides with an album release) is proof positive that Petrucci waited until he had a use for it in DT.


----------



## StevenC

Sermo Lupi said:


> For all his faults, Sterling Ball doesn't put out signature gear like that.
> 
> We would've seen this thing 5 years ago if all it took was asking Petrucci to sign off on it. He's enough of a company man that he would've found some way to push it to market. The fact it didn't come out until now (and coincides with an album release) is proof positive that Petrucci waited until he had a use for it in DT.


Yeah, it took years to convince Petrucci to use it on a song. That's what Max said.


----------



## bostjan

Sermo Lupi said:


> For all his faults, Sterling Ball doesn't put out signature gear like that.
> 
> We would've seen this thing 5 years ago if all it took was asking Petrucci to sign off on it. He's enough of a company man that he would've found some way to push it to market. The fact it didn't come out until now (and coincides with an album release) is proof positive that Petrucci waited until he had a use for it in DT.



I, of course, have no idea how JP personally feels about any of this, but the truth is likely somewhere in between the two extremes of "fans wanted this and the market pushed this on JP" and "JP always wanted this and this is 100% his instrument."

We all know Truch was one of the first post-Vai on-the-cover-of-a-guitar-magazine-level artists to record with a seven string. Awake was recorded the same month as Korn's debut. For me, personally, I wanted a seven string before, but after Awake, I felt like I _needed_ one. And, even before I saw Charlie Hunter or Bob Conti jamming out jazz music on an 8 string guitar, my imagination was running wild with "I wonder what Dream Theater would do with an _8_ string guitar?!" I'm sure I wasn't alone. Going into the 2010's with tons of new bands heavily influenced by DT picking up 8 string guitars, the thought was clearly on everyone's mind. I'm sure at least some of this activity was putting a bug in JP's ear. Add in the fact that, even more than a decade ago, people on boards like this one were photoshopping the EBMM JP guitar into 8 string versions and posting them on the internet.

All that said, this "release" is pretty strange. There are no demos of JP playing it. Whatever DT tracks feature it haven't dropped yet, even though the album is only a month away. The guitar itself was limited to 100 units to ship Dec 2021 or Jan 2022. Currently, there's a possibility (probably laughably small) that there could be no standard production model 8 string EBMM. It is all very strikingly cautious in contrast with the huge amount of hype leading up to the announcement of the Majesty 8.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

StevenC said:


> Yeah, it took years to convince Petrucci to use it on a song. That's what Max said.



Not quite. One implies Sterling was pressuring Petrucci to use it, the other doesn't. Given Sterling's traditionalism and the lack of any real monetary incentive, I can't see him leaning on Petrucci very hard with this. 



bostjan said:


> the truth is likely somewhere in between the two extremes of "fans wanted this and the market pushed this on JP" and "JP always wanted this and this is 100% his instrument."
> 
> We all know Truch was one of the first post-Vai on-the-cover-of-a-guitar-magazine-level artists to record with a seven string. Going into the 2010's with tons of new bands heavily influenced by DT picking up 8 string guitars, the thought was clearly on everyone's mind.
> 
> All that said, this "release" is pretty strange. There are no demos of JP playing it. Whatever DT tracks feature it haven't dropped yet, even though the album is only a month away. The guitar itself was limited to 100 units to ship Dec 2021 or Jan 2022. Currently, there's a possibility (probably laughably small) that there could be no standard production model 8 string EBMM. It is all very strikingly cautious in contrast with the huge amount of hype leading up to the announcement of the Majesty 8.



All great points. 

As far as Petrucci's awareness of 8-strings goes, it probably goes back to at least 2005. Once the RG 2228 came out a few years later, it wouldn't have been hard for him to get one and experiment with it at home if he wanted to. 

I think the problem is that Petrucci had taken an interest in baritones in the mid-2000s around the same time that he would've considered getting an 8-string. So an 8 didn't immediately open up any musical doors for him in the way the 7-string did when it first came to market. Thus my curiosity in this guitar and "why now". 

As for the release, Petrucci won't have much material written on it yet (as someone else said). So if he or the label doesn't want to burn a single on the 8-string track(s), I'd have to assume promo would have to wait until after the album. 

But then, as you point out, this was a production run that's already sold out. So there may still be promo videos after the album release but they won't be to sell gear. 

If I had to guess, the 100 guitars produced will cover the R&D costs and serve as a market test. Maybe further on down the line, like at NAMM, EBMM could follow up with a production model if they've determined there's enough interest.


----------



## bostjan

Sermo Lupi said:


> If I had to guess, the 100 guitars produced will cover the R&D costs and serve as a market test. Maybe further on down the line, like at NAMM, EBMM could follow up with a production model if they've determined there's enough interest.



I don't much see a more likely scenario. However, if the production model is just like the limited run, and, say, $800-1000 less cost intensive, then people who bought one of the limited editions might get a little salty for good reason. Or, if the limited run sold out in a few hours without any very active promotion from JP nor any DT material released, and then EBMM does _not_ release a production model, it'd be really weird.

What I'm hoping is that there is a regular JP model that's less fancy-schmancy and more affordable with options more aligned with the average guitar buyer, and that's what we see released from EBMM (maybe even a Sterling model) next year.


----------



## jruivo26

In addition to all this shroud of mystery, I have a feeling that the 8 string will only feature for a brief riff/section on 1 (2, tops) song of the new DT album, perhaps even the "long one"


----------



## StevenC

I'm going to make a bet now that the 8 string Dream Theater song will have a bit in it that obviously uses a whammy bar.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Why isn't it more likely that being surrounded by young talent that slings 8 string guitars which slowly warmed Petrucci to the idea of integrating an 8 string into his repertoire? God knows I get an itch to try an 8 string every few years when I listen to players using them, even if I usually can never write music with one in my past attempts.

Bud got an early one I guess, gonna go hang out and check it out next week. I'm open minded to it to the extent that if he doesn't dig it I can take it off his hands if I happen to gel with it


----------



## jruivo26

StevenC said:


> I'm going to make a bet now that the 8 string Dream Theater song will have a bit in it that obviously uses a whammy bar.



And the only notes played will be an A# and a B powerchord on the fifth fret


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> Why isn't it more likely that being surrounded by young talent that slings 8 string guitars which slowly warmed Petrucci to the idea of integrating an 8 string into his repertoire?



I would say maybe being surrounded by young talent that slings 8 string guitars which slowly warmed Petrucci to the idea of integrating an 8 string into his product range.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

bostjan said:


> I don't much see a more likely scenario. However, if the production model is just like the limited run, and, say, $800-1000 less cost intensive, then people who bought one of the limited editions might get a little salty for good reason.
> 
> What I'm hoping is that there is a regular JP model that's less fancy-schmancy and more affordable with options more aligned with the average guitar buyer, and that's what we see released from EBMM (maybe even a Sterling model) next year.



EBMM could just release it in a different colorway. We could even call it nostalgic; Mystic Dream was a $300 upcharge on the 2001 guitars as well 

Honestly $4k seems about right for a guitar like this in EBMM's pricing structure. As for an affordable JP model, did you mean in general or specifically for the Majesty 8? The JP16 was already EBMM's attempt at a stripped-down (but not budget brand) guitar for average guitar buyers.


----------



## StevenC

Jonathan20022 said:


> Why isn't it more likely that being surrounded by young talent that slings 8 string guitars which slowly warmed Petrucci to the idea of integrating an 8 string into his repertoire? God knows I get an itch to try an 8 string every few years when I listen to players using them, even if I usually can never write music with one in my past attempts.
> 
> Bud got an early one I guess, gonna go hang out and check it out next week. I'm open minded to it to the extent that if he doesn't dig it I can take it off his hands if I happen to gel with it


His nephew has been playing with one for a decade now and his band mate uses one too. He's definitely had access, I think it's just taken this long for him to use it on a song.

But I don't think that precludes Sterling from wanting to sell one and assuming an EBMM 8 string will sell best with Petrucci's name on it.


----------



## bostjan

Sermo Lupi said:


> Honestly $4k seems about right for a guitar like this in EBMM's pricing structure. As for an affordable JP model, did you mean in general or specifically for the Majesty 8? The JP16 was already EBMM's attempt at a stripped-down (but not budget brand) guitar for average guitar buyers.


I meant a "regular" JP model.

Although, if EBMM can sell 100 of the more premium models in just a few hours, and being a fairly small production shop, maybe they'd be insane to do a stripped-down version of this.



narad said:


> I would say maybe being surrounded by young talent that slings 8 string guitars which slowly warmed Petrucci to the idea of integrating an 8 string into his product range.



 That's probably the best way it could be stated.


----------



## StevenC

If they do a non-Majesty version it's going to be another monkey paw situation and be a JP15-8 with a hideous finish.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

bostjan said:


> I meant a "regular" JP model.
> 
> Although, if EBMM can sell 100 of the more premium models in just a few hours, and being a fairly small production shop, maybe they'd be insane to do a stripped-down version of this.



This is like discussing Xbox product SKUs.  

By "regular", do you mean a JP8? Like, an 8-string version of a JP (arm scoop) or JPX body shape? Or by "regular" do you mean a run-of-the-mill JP 6-string guitar with stripped down features? 



narad said:


> I would say maybe being surrounded by young talent that slings 8 string guitars which slowly warmed Petrucci to the idea of integrating an 8 string into his product range.



This is admirable cynicism. I can see it now: open for Black Label Society and it's a booze fest in the green room. Open for DT and it's geeking out with Petrucci over excel spreadsheets. 

In all seriousness, there's not a chance in hell a production model Majesty 8 sells better than a regular model in a shade of "new blue".


----------



## bostjan

Sermo Lupi said:


> This is like discussing Xbox product SKUs.
> 
> By "regular", do you mean a JP8? Like, an 8-string version of a JP (arm scoop) or JPX body shape? Or by "regular" do you mean a run-of-the-mill JP 6-string guitar with stripped down features?



JP8 or JPXIII? I'm confused (joking).

I mean an affordable model with basic options. No limited edition. No Majesty. No super-secret fan-club-only edition. No lead frets. No neck made of stale rye bread...

I.E. -



StevenC said:


> If they do a non-Majesty version it's going to be another monkey paw situation and be a JP15-8 with a hideous finish.



"Monkey's Paw" should be the model name. Exactly the guitar you wish for, but with one overly-unreasonable spec.


----------



## StevenC

I just want a JPX with 8 strings. I will even accept a JPXI, JP12 or BFR version. 8 strings, 27" or thereabouts, whammy bar, piezo, the good shape, solid finish, not gaudy.

We will either get that but somehow still fixed bridge, or all those specs but it's something awful like the JP13 or 15.


----------



## Jackillin

What was the price, if u don't mind telling? Can't see on the site. 




Cockandballs said:


> Guitar looks sick! Great specs! I ordered! Fan is solid, bridge design is great and the piezo switch is gold


----------



## StevenC

Jackillin said:


> What was the price, if u don't mind telling? Can't see on the site.


$4200 plus shipping and whatever local taxes are applicable.


----------



## cardinal

Looks better than the normal majesty. Just not into a fanned 8-string.


----------



## odibrom

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I have managed to get one. LOL. I am excite



You are now bound to SSO to do a full review with photos AND video when it arrives to your hands... Any idea about how much it will take?

... no pressure whatsoever...


----------



## nightlight

I don't think there would have been much difficulty or convincing needed to get Petrucci on board for an eight string EBMM. He's the company's biggest salesman, and this is a huge business proposition for both parties.

It's not like if EBMM couldn't get anyone else and he said "no" that they would hold off till Johnny Boy said he's in.

Just think: One hundred 4.2k guitars sold in under 48 hours. That's 420k in revenue straight away for EBMM. Petrucci's cut must be a tidy sum.

I think the process at companies like EBMM and PRS for change is slower in general. They have established revenue streams, why diversify? Same reason you don't see production run fanned fret guitars at PRS or fanned frets on other EBMMS.

Eventually though, I'd expect these companies to let these kinds of features filter down to other guitars.


----------



## bostjan

nightlight said:


> I don't think there would have been much difficulty or convincing needed to get Petrucci on board for an eight string EBMM. He's the company's biggest salesman, and this is a huge business proposition for both parties.
> 
> It's not like if EBMM couldn't get anyone else and he said "no" that they would hold off till Johnny Boy said he's in.
> 
> Just think: One hundred 4.2k guitars sold in under 48 hours. That's 420k in revenue straight away for EBMM. Petrucci's cut must be a tidy sum.
> 
> I think the process at companies like EBMM and PRS for change is slower in general. They have established revenue streams, why diversify? Same reason you don't see production run fanned fret guitars at PRS or fanned frets on other EBMMS.
> 
> Eventually though, I'd expect these companies to let these kinds of features filter down to other guitars.


The 8 string JP just seems like it's something the fans wanted more than JP himself wanted.

If not, why did it take over a decade to make this happen and why, now that the guitar is in his hands, only one song on the upcoming album that uses it (according to loudwire) and JP doesn't play a single note on it in any of the promo videos. It's all really strange, no?

Maybe he got it too late to make more use of it than that, maybe he's afraid the record label will slap him on the wrist for playing trademarked riffs on it, maybe he just wasn't in the mood to improvise on the day of the promo shoots, maybe EBMM was unable to coordinate with the label, maybe.... well, *all* of those in concert, sure, or, _maybe_ JP just isn't as excited about the Majesty 8 as the fans were.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> The 8 string JP just seems like it's something the fans wanted more than JP himself wanted.
> 
> If not, why did it take over a decade to make this happen and why, now that the guitar is in his hands, only one song on the upcoming album that uses it (according to loudwire) and JP doesn't play a single note on it in any of the promo videos. It's all really strange, no?
> 
> Maybe he got it too late to make more use of it than that, maybe he's afraid the record label will slap him on the wrist for playing trademarked riffs on it, maybe he just wasn't in the mood to improvise on the day of the promo shoots, maybe EBMM was unable to coordinate with the label, maybe.... well, *all* of those in concert, sure, or, _maybe_ JP just isn't as excited about the Majesty 8 as the fans were.





Pretty much this. 

In the time span this has been in the oven we've gotten over a dozen new JPs, and nearly countless limiteds that he all seemed a Hell of a lot more excited about.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Petrucci not playing it at all in the promo video tells me he just doesn’t like 8 strings. I’d confidently say they won’t play that one 8 string live either.


----------



## StevenC

Lorcan Ward said:


> Petrucci not playing it at all in the promo video tells me he just doesn’t like 8 strings. I’d confidently say they won’t play that one 8 string live either.


Bring back Mike Portnoy and unique setlists to force John to play it.


----------



## IwantTacos

bostjan said:


> The 8 string JP just seems like it's something the fans wanted more than JP himself wanted.
> 
> If not, why did it take over a decade to make this happen and why, now that the guitar is in his hands, only one song on the upcoming album that uses it (according to loudwire) and JP doesn't play a single note on it in any of the promo videos. It's all really strange, no?
> 
> Maybe he got it too late to make more use of it than that, maybe he's afraid the record label will slap him on the wrist for playing trademarked riffs on it, maybe he just wasn't in the mood to improvise on the day of the promo shoots, maybe EBMM was unable to coordinate with the label, maybe.... well, *all* of those in concert, sure, or, _maybe_ JP just isn't as excited about the Majesty 8 as the fans were.



this is secretly Jason's guitar.


----------



## nightlight

bostjan said:


> The 8 string JP just seems like it's something the fans wanted more than JP himself wanted.
> 
> If not, why did it take over a decade to make this happen and why, now that the guitar is in his hands, only one song on the upcoming album that uses it (according to loudwire) and JP doesn't play a single note on it in any of the promo videos. It's all really strange, no?
> 
> Maybe he got it too late to make more use of it than that, maybe he's afraid the record label will slap him on the wrist for playing trademarked riffs on it, maybe he just wasn't in the mood to improvise on the day of the promo shoots, maybe EBMM was unable to coordinate with the label, maybe.... well, *all* of those in concert, sure, or, _maybe_ JP just isn't as excited about the Majesty 8 as the fans were.



It's quite possible. But I'll reserve judgment till I hear what they used the 8 string for. 

After all, this is John Petrucci, not your average garden variety guitarist. If he played something, I want to hear it (though DT hasn't really been in form imo since DCASL imho).


----------



## I play music

IwantTacos said:


> this is secretly Jason's guitar.


I don't get why secretly though.. they could have given him this instead of the one he has that's just trying to be a JP
I've only seen that guy with 7 strings, that he has a 6 string sig is just as weird as Petrucci with an 8
Maybe they just mixed stuff up at Ernie Ball and by mistake give Jason the 6 and Petrucci the 8 when they wanted it the other way round


----------



## Hollowway

For those that know EBMM as a company - what are the odds of us seeing a Sterling version of this sometime soon? Seems like they do that with every EBMM guitar.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Hollowway said:


> For those that know EBMM as a company - what are the odds of us seeing a Sterling version of this sometime soon? Seems like they do that with every EBMM guitar.



I don’t know anything deeper than what can be found online and in print, but with how quickly these sold, I would be more surprised if there is not some type of Sterling version. I could still see that being a limited thing, but I definitely see a Sterling version coming.


----------



## StevenC

I play music said:


> I don't get why secretly though.. they could have given him this instead of the one he has that's just trying to be a JP
> I've only seen that guy with 7 strings, that he has a 6 string sig is just as weird as Petrucci with an 8
> Maybe they just mixed stuff up at Ernie Ball and by mistake give Jason the 6 and Petrucci the 8 when they wanted it the other way round


Because JP will sell 100 weird looking 8 strings in a few hours. Jason might sell 100 weird 8 strings in a few years. The JR guitar was in development for years until they had the Cutlass to make a 7 string version of, St Vincent got a brand new shape in a matter of months and it was immediately the best selling Music Man. If Annie decides she wants a 7 or 8 string version, it'll be out tomorrow. On the other hand Jason spent years playing JPs, then moved to Majesties that he seemed genuinely happier with, then hyped up his own model as a new innovative shape only for it to be a Cutlass, which is a guitar from the 70s.

It's always easy to sell a 6 string version of a guitar because everyone who likes the 7 string version will also like the 6 string version and it opens it to a wider audience who don't like the 7 string.


----------



## teamSKDM

oremus91 said:


> Trems are cancer, and the guitar world is quickly metastasizing.



well if you buy a petrucci guitar that doesnt have a tremolo you cant play most petrucci songs ....


----------



## IwantTacos

I play music said:


> I don't get why secretly though.. they could have given him this instead of the one he has that's just trying to be a JP
> I've only seen that guy with 7 strings, that he has a 6 string sig is just as weird as Petrucci with an 8
> Maybe they just mixed stuff up at Ernie Ball and by mistake give Jason the 6 and Petrucci the 8 when they wanted it the other way round



it's more like when you ask your parents for a puppy and they are like no so you get your more responsible older brother to ask instead.


----------



## Hollowway

teamSKDM said:


> well if you buy a petrucci guitar that doesnt have a tremolo you cant play most petrucci songs ....


I didn’t think about that, but that’s a really good point. But I just can’t see them doing an 8 string multiscale trem.


----------



## CanserDYI

So why has no one (im sure i'm going to eat these words) made a pedal "tremolo", so you can do vibrato or whammy bar stuff with your foot on a wah? i'm sure there is some pitch shifter stuff like this, but feels weird that there is no like "no trem? no problem!" type of solution to that.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> So why has no one (im sure i'm going to eat these words) made a pedal "tremolo", so you can do vibrato or whammy bar stuff with your foot on a wah? i'm sure there is some pitch shifter stuff like this, but feels weird that there is no like "no trem? no problem!" type of solution to that.



... eeerrr... Digitech Whammy?


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> I didn’t think about that, but that’s a really good point. But I just can’t see them doing an 8 string multiscale trem.


That's what the upcoming 28" JPX8 is for.


CanserDYI said:


> So why has no one (im sure i'm going to eat these words) made a pedal "tremolo", so you can do vibrato or whammy bar stuff with your foot on a wah? i'm sure there is some pitch shifter stuff like this, but feels weird that there is no like "no trem? no problem!" type of solution to that.


As odibrom said, they have and it doesn't sound the same or react the same. No flutter no care.


----------



## CanserDYI

odibrom said:


> ... eeerrr... Digitech Whammy?


I guess to me this doesnt solve that issue, as you can only shift in "perfect" intervals (might be wrong), so subtle vibrato and like @StevenC said, flutter ability is impossible.


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> That's what the upcoming 28" JPX8 is for.


Is this real??


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> So why has no one (im sure i'm going to eat these words) made a pedal "tremolo", so you can do vibrato or whammy bar stuff with your foot on a wah? i'm sure there is some pitch shifter stuff like this, but feels weird that there is no like "no trem? no problem!" type of solution to that.


Have you never heard of a digitech whammy?


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Have you never heard of a digitech whammy?


I have, I just never saw it as a real like, whammy or trem seeing as it shifts in intervals instead of smooth raising and lowering in pitch.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> So why has no one (im sure i'm going to eat these words) made a pedal "tremolo", so you can do vibrato or whammy bar stuff with your foot on a wah? i'm sure there is some pitch shifter stuff like this, but feels weird that there is no like "no trem? no problem!" type of solution to that.



Easier said than done, baring very specific trems like the Steinberger Transposing units, vibrato bridges raise and lower pitch inconsistently from string to string and that's the sound we most associate with their use. You'd need to generate those "off" tones per string or else you get what the Digitech Whammy is, just a harmonizer with a treadle control. 

There have been multi-band harmonizers that can recreate some Floyd-like sounds, but they've required very expensive rack gear and hexaphonic pickups to nail it. 

It's sort of one of those things that if you can figure out a way to do it right you'd probably make a small fortune.


----------



## CanserDYI

https://www.gamechangeraudio.com/bigsby-pedal/

Apparently this came out this year^ pretty cool and pretty much exactly what I was talking about, although can't divebomb or anything, just like a real bigsby


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I've never been a Music Man fan, but I must admit I drooled very hard
Really a well tought instrument


----------



## Hollowway

There’s that Virtual Jeff electronic “trem arm” you can put on a guitar, too. But idk anything about it.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> I guess to me this doesnt solve that issue, as you can only shift in "perfect" intervals (might be wrong), so subtle vibrato and like @StevenC said, flutter ability is impossible.



To be honest, I never messed with one of these pedals either the one in the photo or another from the series of wahmmys Digitech has put out. I used to (and still do sometimes) mess with pitch shifters on rack equipment and MIDI expression pedals and have always been able to mess with the pitch continuously as far as 2 octaves up or down...



CanserDYI said:


> https://www.gamechangeraudio.com/bigsby-pedal/
> 
> Apparently this came out this year^ pretty cool and pretty much exactly what I was talking about, although can't divebomb or anything, just like a real bigsby



That's a cool one. What I think it has that no other "expression" pedal has is a neutral center point to which the pedal goes to without any user action. I'd like something like that in the MIDI world...



Hollowway said:


> There’s that Virtual Jeff electronic “trem arm” you can put on a guitar, too. But idk anything about it.



... and there's this also... It felt a bit awkward from the videos I've seen...


----------



## Tenaba

CanserDYI said:


> https://www.gamechangeraudio.com/bigsby-pedal/
> 
> Apparently this came out this year^ pretty cool and pretty much exactly what I was talking about, although can't divebomb or anything, just like a real bigsby



That's actually really cool. I was always thinking of a pitch-shift pedal that can shift in both directions without needing to change the controls.



odibrom said:


> To be honest, I never messed with one of these pedals either the one in the photo or another from the series of wahmmys Digitech has put out. I used to (and still do sometimes) mess with pitch shifters on rack equipment and MIDI expression pedals and have always been able to mess with the pitch continuously as far as 2 octaves up or down...
> 
> That's a cool one. What I think it has that no other "expression" pedal has is a neutral center point to which the pedal goes to without any user action. I'd like something like that in the MIDI world...


Agree on that neutral point. One of my gripes with the Whammy is that unlike a trem, it doesn't return to its "resting position" when you take your foot off of it. I feel it would be more responsive to quick dives if it had that neutral center.


----------



## teamSKDM

its growing on me but idk


----------



## A-Branger

I dnt understadn why everyone is complaining so muhc about the bridge. Its exactly the same bridge design as his 6/7 majesty, waht you guys expecting it to be?. they just took the same bridge, aded one string and done. Of course its "big", the regular bridge is already "big"... they could ahve made it skinnier, but then it wouldnt look like the majesty bridge, so the aesthetics still needs to stay there so the bridge look like a bridge



jruivo26 said:


> In addition to all this shroud of mystery, I have a feeling that the 8 string will only feature for a brief riff/section on 1 (2, tops) song of the new DT album, perhaps even the "long one"


yup, sadly

hes a 6 string player. Even his 7 string songs (more recently) are more of a "6 string song" with few notes in the lowB, you can tell his main approach is still a 6 string. So i wont surprise me his "8 string song" is a standard 7 string song with a couple of 0-0-0-1-3-0-0 notes in the verse and be done. Still pretty keen to hear it tho



CanserDYI said:


> I guess to me this doesnt solve that issue, as you can only shift in "perfect" intervals (might be wrong), so subtle vibrato and like @StevenC said, flutter ability is impossible.



yeah like a whamy pedal that only goes up/down 1 tone and its resting on a neutral position, so you can still go up and down. Maybe this spring hold resting position would allow flutter if you kick the pedal  hahah. But yeah like MAx said, its the variances in pitch between all the strings that makes a floyd sound like a floyd, becasue is not pitch perfect. Also because the new tension added when you manipulate the trem changes the way a string vibrates too


----------



## Hollowway

A-Branger said:


> I dnt understadn why everyone is complaining so muhc about the bridge. Its exactly the same bridge design as his 6/7 majesty, waht you guys expecting it to be?. they just took the same bridge, aded one string and done. Of course its "big", the regular bridge is already "big"... they could ahve made it skinnier, but then it wouldnt look like the majesty bridge, so the aesthetics still needs to stay there so the bridge look like a bridge



That’s why everyone is complaining, though. It’s obvious they just took the Majesty bridge, added a string, and then turned it diagonal. Adding the string made it a bit wider. Making it diagonal (due to the fan) made it even longer still. Then they keep the proportions, and now it’s huge. IMO this called for a redesign of the bridge. They couldn’t have made it less wide, but they could have made it less deep (the perpendicular direction). Or at the very least not make it polished chrome on an otherwise dark colored guitar. 

I mean, I get your point about this just being a fanned 8 string version of the Majesty. But I feel like if they’re going to go through the effort to make it, why not redesign the elements that need to be changed anyway. To me, the guitar just screams, “we didn’t want to make this, but we had to, so here you go.”


----------



## nightlight

Cardbird said:


> That's actually really cool. I was always thinking of a pitch-shift pedal that can shift in both directions without needing to change the controls.
> 
> 
> Agree on that neutral point. One of my gripes with the Whammy is that unlike a trem, it doesn't return to its "resting position" when you take your foot off of it. I feel it would be more responsive to quick dives if it had that neutral center.




This is pretty easily doable with the right kind of expression pedal, i.e. the type with a spring inside it like a Yamaha EXP-7 pedal or one of those Mission Control ones with a spring option. 

I've done it before, but it's not at all like a whammy bar.


----------



## odibrom

nightlight said:


> This is pretty easily doable with the right kind of expression pedal, i.e. the type with a spring inside it like a Yamaha EXP-7 pedal or one of those Mission Control ones with a spring option.
> 
> I've done it before, but it's not at all like a whammy bar.



The pedal you are referring to only "drives" in one direction, the spring makes it going back to heel position, what we are discussing is a pedal with center position and the possibility to either go up or down AND return to center when not in use, like a floating trem does... In my humble opinion, it would actually mean 2 different expression circuits, one for the center to heel movement and one for the center to toe movement. It would probably take 2 expression pedal inputs on the boards it would be connected to and there should also be probably and necessary to program 2 different assigns for the whammy bar effect to work properly... but hey, I'm just guessing...


----------



## nightlight

odibrom said:


> The pedal you are referring to only "drives" in one direction, the spring makes it going back to heel position, what we are discussing is a pedal with center position and the possibility to either go up or down AND return to center when not in use, like a floating trem does... In my humble opinion, it would actually mean 2 different expression circuits, one for the center to heel movement and one for the center to toe movement. It would probably take 2 expression pedal inputs on the boards it would be connected to and there should also be probably and necessary to program 2 different assigns for the whammy bar effect to work properly... but hey, I'm just guessing...



Actually, you can adjust how high the spring is on the FC7 so that the halfway mark is the centre, so that you can press down and it comes up and then you can go the other way. With some modding, you could probably also have it return to the original position after moving it to the heel position (but that's a project for someone with more tooling skills than me)

As far as imitating the whammy, you can do this with a Kemper and two FC7s. Set one for heel-to-toe positive movement and the other for heel-to-toe negative values. Alternatively, hook up to a midi board like the Gordius that lets you dictate what the pedal movement does. Easy as pie.

Another pedal you could do this with is one of those EHX pedals that has no base and just rocks back and forth. Of course, I hated those damn things, but it will allow you to return to zero after rocking backward or forward. 

That said, it does not sound like a whammy.


----------



## trem licking

I would like to see someone cop the subtle vibrato of a trem with their foot. That shit would be tough to pull off haha


----------



## bostjan

trem licking said:


> I would like to see someone cop the subtle vibrato of a trem with their foot. That shit would be tough to pull off haha


[Pedal steel player has entered the chat]


----------



## trem licking

bostjan said:


> [Pedal steel player has entered the chat]


pedal steelers are sitting down and only changing pitch via feet, vibrato w the slide... no?


----------



## odibrom

... interesting to see how a specific guitar related thread switches to an elaborated expression pedal concept...


----------



## trem licking

odibrom said:


> ... interesting to see how a specific guitar related thread switches to an elaborated expression pedal concept...


To be fair, trem/pedal discussion is far more interesting than said guitar


----------



## LordCashew

odibrom said:


> ... interesting to see how a specific guitar related thread switches to an elaborated expression pedal concept...


Can we make it about DT tabs now?


----------



## bostjan

trem licking said:


> pedal steelers are sitting down and *only changing pitch via feet*, vibrato w the slide... no?


Vibrato is rapid modulation of pitch. You aren't going to get crazy flutter with the pedals, but I think it qualifies well for the purpose of the joke.

Also...

[Junior Brown has entered the chat]


----------



## trem licking

bostjan said:


> Vibrato is rapid modulation of pitch. You aren't going to get crazy flutter with the pedals, but I think it qualifies well for the purpose of the joke.
> 
> Also...
> 
> [Junior Brown has entered the chat]


I know what vibrato is lol. The subtle pitch change back and forth with a pedal would be difficult, at least for me. What i meant is note changes are done with the pedal, like half/whole step changes. Im sure someone would get good at it, if the pedal existed... Afterall there are armless people pLaying some damn good guitar with their feet ha


----------



## ArtDecade

Have they released any info on the Petrucci 8 string? I saw someone mention that the release would coincide with the new album, but that it would be a limited run.


----------



## Jonathan20022

ArtDecade said:


> Have they released any info on the Petrucci 8 string? I saw someone mention that the release would coincide with the new album, but that it would be a limited run.



https://reverb.com/item/44345400-ernie-ball-music-man-majesty-8-string-guitar-mystic-dream

It dropped last week, sold out in a day or two since it was only x/100. My buddy received his today, gonna stop by and give it a spin in a bit.


----------



## ArtDecade

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://reverb.com/item/44345400-ernie-ball-music-man-majesty-8-string-guitar-mystic-dream
> 
> It dropped last week, sold out in a day or two since it was only x/100. My buddy received his today, gonna stop by and give it a spin in a bit.



Awesome. I wanted to see what it looked like. Thanks!


----------



## StevenC

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://reverb.com/item/44345400-ernie-ball-music-man-majesty-8-string-guitar-mystic-dream
> 
> It dropped last week, sold out in a day or two since it was only x/100. My buddy received his today, gonna stop by and give it a spin in a bit.


Send pics


----------



## odibrom

StevenC said:


> Send pics



.. and vids...


----------



## chipchappy

pretty sick


----------



## SpaceDock

Wish they would have done black hardware, would have looked so much better.


----------



## Jonathan20022

StevenC said:


> Send pics



I'll take some this weekend, I get my 8 string this saturday so we're going to jam and hang out and we'll take pics/vids then. But first impressions are pretty incredible, the Majesty is kind of the best platform for a multiscale 8 string design to build off of. We compared it to my Aristides 060 and a Dean RC7 Custom Shop and the body of the Majesty 8 is STILL somehow less wide than either of those guitars. The body is tiny, but I expected that since I've had a Majesty 6/7 before and those were tiny as well. But the 8 is as close to the dimensions of any other 6 string body's size so far, easily one of the most comfortable 8 strings I've ever felt.

Setup was high out of the box, but he'll fine tune it to his preference and bring the action down a tad. Something like 2.5mm on the low string and about 1.2mm on the highest string @ the 12th fret, so it can definitely go a bit lower without any buzz just like all of their other stuff. Given Petrucci will probably not sink lower than F#/E the Scale length is just fine for it, but I don't regret passing on it because I'd likely never modify the Majesty to accept a .85 - .90 and tune down like I wanted to for my application. Very comfortable though, if I get more into 8 strings and they release something in the future I can see myself considering a JP8 if it's available.


----------



## CanserDYI

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'll take some this weekend, I get my 8 string this saturday so we're going to jam and hang out and we'll take pics/vids then. But first impressions are pretty incredible, the Majesty is kind of the best platform for a multiscale 8 string design to build off of. We compared it to my Aristides 060 and a Dean RC7 Custom Shop and the body of the Majesty 8 is STILL somehow less wide than either of those guitars. The body is tiny, but I expected that since I've had a Majesty 6/7 before and those were tiny as well. But the 8 is as close to the dimensions of any other 6 string body's size so far, easily one of the most comfortable 8 strings I've ever felt.
> 
> Setup was high out of the box, but he'll fine tune it to his preference and bring the action down a tad. Something like 2.5mm on the low string and about 1.2mm on the highest string @ the 12th fret, so it can definitely go a bit lower without any buzz just like all of their other stuff. Given Petrucci will probably not sink lower than F#/E the Scale length is just fine for it, but I don't regret passing on it because I'd likely never modify the Majesty to accept a .85 - .90 and tune down like I wanted to for my application. Very comfortable though, if I get more into 8 strings and they release something in the future I can see myself considering a JP8 if it's available.


Good to hear, my question is how were the pups? I've never been a fan of JP pickups in his 7 strings wondering how these take the low end.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Should have mine next week probably. Nick at Axe Palace hooked me up!


----------



## odibrom

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Should have mine next week probably. Nick at Axe Palace hooked me up!



You are now bound by contract to do a full review with video dedicated to SSO... no pressure...


----------



## CW7

Ordered mine when it said “4 left” but they told me they were inundated with too many orders and some wouldn’t ship until October (mine was “being painted”). I’ll get some pics and vids up as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## Paul McAleer

I would pick one up if it was the original JP model with a trem honestly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

narad said:


> Still waiting for a Stef B8 shell pink trem release



Send some Xans to ESP.


----------



## narad

Seabeast2000 said:


> Send some Xans to ESP.



But I need the Xans to keep me sane over the 9-12 month ESP work period.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

I just updated my chart with this 8-string model... way too many now 

https://bluedesk.blogspot.com/2014/09/music-man-jp-comparison-chart.html
By the way, EBMM released a video about it.


----------



## StevenC

Rachmaninoff said:


> I just updated my chart with this 8-string model... way too many now
> 
> https://bluedesk.blogspot.com/2014/09/music-man-jp-comparison-chart.html
> By the way, EBMM released a video about it.


You've got a few mistakes in there. Like you have the JP 20th being neck through, you didn't inculde the era of "custom" pickups in the original JPs, and I could be wrong but I think the Crunch Lab and Liquifire might have debuted in the JPX in 2010. Also don't forget the koa BFRs and the BFR baritone.

Also might be worth noting the thinner necks of the JPXI and JP12. It might also be on the 13.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Mine will be here tomorrow!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Well it got delayed. It comes today now. Fingers crossed I am number 69


----------



## CanserDYI

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well it got delayed. It comes today now. Fingers crossed I am number 69


Fucking nice lololol


----------



## teamSKDM

narad said:


> But I need the Xans to keep me sane over the 9-12 month ESP work period.



I think ernie barred is hogging them all


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I will be putting together a video later on. First thoughts. I dig it. The fan is comfortable. It sounds sick and overall it is just nice. The bridge is big but it doesn't feel that big on the actual instrument when you're playing it. I have always considered the hood scoop shape as part of the majesty shape. It is very light and just comfortable. Scale length is good enough for drop E with like an .84(More on that after I restring it.) 

If I had to compare it to any guitar it would be one of my Aristides 080. Just comfortable and thin neck. 

Overall, perfect instrument and love the color. Now I just have to get good like Petrucci


----------



## Jonathan20022

In fit and finish/neck profile I agree, but it's massively more comfortable and small in comparison.

Any 8 string Aristides has a massive body, the body on the Majesty 8 is barely *smaller *than most normal sized 6 string bodies which is intense. The pickups are a little lacking, the only ones that really suited a Low B and further was the Sonic Ecstacy (16) IMO, The Illuminators (13) were an improvement but wasn't that great tuned very low.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch




----------



## MaxOfMetal

What about that thumbnail makes anyone want to click that?


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

MaxOfMetal said:


> What about that thumbnail makes anyone want to click that?


Agreed the thumbnails are pretty cringe but overall Nik's got a great channel. Releases mostly hardcore/metalcore covers hours after songs release. Pretty impressive stuff

EDIT: Man that fuckin bridge is MASSIVE. Looks yuge.


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> What about that thumbnail makes anyone want to click that?


Probably the 8 string Music Man, in spite of absolutely everything else.

...I mean, have you seen trends on youtube these days? I dunno if the algorithm has something to do with it or it's a running inside joke or if people really do think that mega-cringe gets rewarded, but damn.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeffrey Bain said:


> EDIT: Man that fuckin bridge is MASSIVE. Looks yuge.



Reminds me of those Traben basses from back when:


----------



## odibrom

... he tries so hard to be funny without getting even close...


----------



## RobDobble6S7

odibrom said:


> ... he tries so hard to be funny without getting even close...


Most of the metal community on youtube is...pretty unfunny It's not really a big deal imo because there are other people to watch with more serious and in depth reviews.


----------



## Matt08642

Captain Butterscotch said:


>




I guess it's a combo of the pickups and scale, but that low F# still doesn't sound great to me, just not present enough.


----------



## bostjan

Matt08642 said:


> I guess it's a combo of the pickups and scale, but that low F# still doesn't sound great to me, just not present enough.


Sounds flubby to me as well, but who knows the real reason. Maybe the bridge is too small.


----------



## CanserDYI

Man that was flub city imho. Nik does good demos, but this one was really undefined to me.


----------



## Masoo2

Matt08642 said:


> I guess it's a combo of the pickups and scale, but that low F# still doesn't sound great to me, just not present enough.


I'd say that's mostly to blame on his tone, he's been using seemingly the same rhythm patch for years now and I've always thought it was among the worst I've heard coming out of an Axe FX

Plenty of bands/guitarists have tuned down to F#, F, and E on 27 inch or shorter scales with great tones to boot


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Masoo2 said:


> I'd say that's mostly to blame on his tone, he's been using seemingly the same rhythm patch for years now and I've always thought it was among the worst I've heard coming out of an Axe FX
> 
> Plenty of bands/guitarists have tuned down to F#, F, and E on 27 inch or shorter scales with great tones to boot


I think his tone is okay for a six string but agreed that he seemingly uses the same patch for all songs/strings for the rhythm tone. Could for sure use some further dialing


----------



## RobDobble6S7

His patch could have used some dialing years ago lmao it's probably one of the worst ones I've heard used professionally in my opinion (Nik records and produces albums as Termina, a project with Andy Cizek).


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

RobDobble6S7 said:


> His patch could have used some dialing years ago lmao it's probably one of the worst ones I've heard used professionally in my opinion (Nik records and produces albums as Termina, a project with Andy Cizek).


Performs too no? Always thought he was the guitarist for that band too.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Performs too no? Always thought he was the guitarist for that band too.


That's what I meant, that he records and produces all the material.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Masoo2 said:


> I'd say that's mostly to blame on his tone, he's been using seemingly the same rhythm patch for years now and I've always thought it was among the worst I've heard coming out of an Axe FX
> 
> Plenty of bands/guitarists have tuned down to F#, F, and E on 27 inch or shorter scales with great tones to boot



It's the pickups, not the tone.

Petrucci's pickups have never been great tuned past a low A. These are no exception, Petrucci plays prog in standard tuning he's not going to tune his sound to start stop noise gate chugs that some 8 string players are going to grab this for.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

A set of Lundgrens will sort out that low F#

Nik is a hard working dude, ignoring the reaction stuff he churns out content.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lorcan Ward said:


> A set of Lundgrens will sort out that low F#
> 
> Nik is a hard working dude, ignoring the reaction stuff he churns out content.



Yep, I don't tune in often but I see the rate that he pumps out content, and how quickly as well.

Unrelated but I just nabbed a set of M7's for my 070, I tried an H/0 with a pair of them and it blew me away. Do they wind multiscale to customers if you request it?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yep, I don't tune in often but I see the rate that he pumps out content, and how quickly as well.
> 
> Unrelated but I just nabbed a set of M7's for my 070, I tried an H/0 with a pair of them and it blew me away. Do they wind multiscale to customers if you request it?


You betcha.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

They do but they are expensive and that was 5+ years ago when I ordered a slanted set. If you like the M7s but want less treble and a chuggier low end get them with alnico V magnets.


----------



## StevenC

Lorcan Ward said:


> They do but they are expensive and that was 5+ years ago when I ordered a slanted set. If you like the M7s but want less treble and a chuggier low end get them with alnico V magnets.


That's exactly what I want out of my M8s


----------



## Lax

I got bored too of Nik because it's ultra repetitive, even if he is enjoyable.

But I enjoyed the beginning of the majesty8 video because the reaction felt so genuine, i was hilarious and I would have enjoyed unpacking with him


----------



## CW7

Got mine a few hours ago. No chance to plug it in, but I had to take it outside for a quick shot in natural lighting. Holy hell this thing is a sight to behold. 













7104EA28-30EF-4205-97B7-46C2FCC13A2A



__ CW7
__ Oct 5, 2021


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

CW7 said:


> Got mine a few hours ago. No chance to plug it in, but I had to take it outside for a quick shot in natural lighting. Holy hell this thing is a sight to behold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7104EA28-30EF-4205-97B7-46C2FCC13A2A
> 
> 
> 
> __ CW7
> __ Oct 5, 2021




What number did you get? I have 29


----------



## katsumura78

So jealous lol. Mystic Dream is top 10 finishes on any guitar imo. These things I’m guessing are officially sold out now? Noticed MM posted a few dealers last week with preorders but now those links are gone. Kinetic Blue 8 next? Please?


----------



## Bodes

CW7 said:


> Got mine a few hours ago. No chance to plug it in, but I had to take it outside for a quick shot in natural lighting. Holy hell this thing is a sight to behold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7104EA28-30EF-4205-97B7-46C2FCC13A2A
> 
> 
> 
> __ CW7
> __ Oct 5, 2021



Bajeebus! Is there any neck wood behind that ferret?!?


----------



## CW7

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> What number did you get? I have 29


27!


----------



## CW7

katsumura78 said:


> So jealous lol. Mystic Dream is top 10 finishes on any guitar imo. These things I’m guessing are officially sold out now? Noticed MM posted a few dealers last week with preorders but now those links are gone. Kinetic Blue 8 next? Please?


They are sold out but yes- it appears there will be some other finishes available to dealers at some point. I’d absolutely be into a Kinetic Blue .


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

CW7 said:


> They are sold out but yes- it appears there will be some other finishes available to dealers at some point. I’d absolutely be into a Kinetic Blue .


I dig the Red Phoenix or Cinnamon Shift. That would be cool to see.


----------



## jruivo26

Listening to this on the new DT album didn't really do any wonders for me. That tone... welcome to floppyville


----------



## Matt08642

jruivo26 said:


> Listening to this on the new DT album didn't really do any wonders for me. That tone... welcome to floppyville



I haven't listened to the latest album yet, but it seems like John's tone has been dialing back all treble over the years to the point where some parts sound like draping a moving blanket over the speakers to me.


----------



## bostjan

jruivo26 said:


> Listening to this on the new DT album didn't really do any wonders for me. That tone... welcome to floppyville


I thought the album was coming out October 22nd? Has the song with the eight string on it leaked?!


----------



## jruivo26

bostjan said:


> I thought the album was coming out October 22nd? Has the song with the eight string on it leaked?!



The whole thing leaked


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Matt08642 said:


> I haven't listened to the latest album yet, but it seems like John's tone has been dialing back all treble over the years to the point where some parts sound like draping a moving blanket over the speakers to me.



It's one reason I'm afraid to touch this guitar. The Majesty seems like a super dark guitar and Troochi's tone seems to be going away from that midrangey crunchy tone he used to have, to a thumpy farty tone. 

Still upset this album isn't looking too great btw. Had high hopes since I loved the last album.


----------



## Lax

I went from JP6 with air norton / steve special with scooped mids, to JP12 with crunchlab with super flat and no treble sound to a majesty with sonic ecstasy and boy his latest pickups have way more sparkle !
It's not going to sound like frusciante but the crunchlab sounds dull and muffled aside (just tighter for chug chug tho)


----------



## bostjan

I never cared much for the D-Sonic, nor the Crunchlab, but I always felt like I was way off in a minority the way people around here were all about those pickups.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> I never cared much for the D-Sonic, nor the Crunchlab, but I always felt like I was way off in a minority the way people around here were all about those pickups.


Isn't there some big powwow about how the Crunchlab 6 is better than the 7 because of the baseplate, too?


----------



## Rachmaninoff

StevenC said:


> You've got a few mistakes in there. Like you have the JP 20th being neck through,



You're right. Fixed.



StevenC said:


> you didn't inculde the era of "custom" pickups in the original JPs,



My first JP6 was a 2004 model and she had these custom pickups, they sounded great. They were listed simply as Steve Special and Air Norton, but you're right, they're custom models. Fixed.



StevenC said:


> and I could be wrong but I think the Crunch Lab and Liquifire might have debuted in the JPX in 2010.



The Crunch Lab and LiquiFire debuted in 2009, before the JPX. I saw some 2009 models with them.



StevenC said:


> Also don't forget the koa BFRs and the BFR baritone.



Do you know the year they were released? I know the first album with a baritone is Octavarium (2005), but I don't know when the baritone was publicly released.



StevenC said:


> Also might be worth noting the thinner necks of the JPXI and JP12. It might also be on the 13.



I didn't include any measurements of neck width, just radius.


----------



## StevenC

Rachmaninoff said:


> You're right. Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> My first JP6 was a 2004 model and she had these custom pickups, they sounded great. They were listed simply as Steve Special and Air Norton, but you're right, they're custom models. Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> The Crunch Lab and LiquiFire debuted in 2009, before the JPX. I saw some 2009 models with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the year they were released? I know the first album with a baritone is Octavarium (2005), but I don't know when the baritone was publicly released.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include any measurements of neck width, just radius.


Yeah, I could be wrong about the CL/LF debut. I couldn't find any specifics on it, but the pickup was definitely available from Dimarzio in 2009. It's a long time ago, so I could be misremembering.

I think on Octavarium he used the Silhouette Bass 6 and even toured with it, only getting the BFR Baritone sometime later.
New Petrucci Baritone | MusicRadar
This article says 2008.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2009 for sure. I recall the CL/LF, Mesa Mark V, and Black Clouds all releasing around the same timeframe. 

Also the baritone was ~late 2007 - 2008. I know for sure he started using the JP Baritone in 2007.


----------



## Bdtunn

bostjan said:


> I never cared much for the D-Sonic, nor the Crunchlab, but I always felt like I was way off in a minority the way people around here were all about those pickups.



I’ll back you on the d-sonic, I HATED that pickup and it surprised me that JP used it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

bostjan said:


> I thought the album was coming out October 22nd? Has the song with the eight string on it leaked?!



It sounds like someone just pitch shifted one of his 7 string guitar tracks down. It's different for Dream Theater and the lower notes do really stick out but I think it would have sounded better in a higher tuning which I'm going to make a wild guess that most of it was originally wrote on a 7 and just played 1 string lower. It's something knew for them and people have been wishing Petrucci would play an 8 for years so maybe they'll dig it more.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

StevenC said:


> Yeah, I could be wrong about the CL/LF debut. I couldn't find any specifics on it, but the pickup was definitely available from Dimarzio in 2009. It's a long time ago, so I could be misremembering.
> 
> I think on Octavarium he used the Silhouette Bass 6 and even toured with it, only getting the BFR Baritone sometime later.
> New Petrucci Baritone | MusicRadar
> This article says 2008.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2009 for sure. I recall the CL/LF, Mesa Mark V, and Black Clouds all releasing around the same timeframe.



OK, I updated the chart after some googling:

https://bluedesk.blogspot.com/2014/09/music-man-jp-comparison-chart.html

I listed the BFR Baritone as of 2008, which is probably the NAMM it was released.


----------



## adriangrizzly




----------



## bostjan

adriangrizzly said:


>



Best demo for a guitar that sold out a month ago. 

Definitely sounds flubbier than my liking, but JP is the man, so...


----------



## Matt08642

adriangrizzly said:


>




Much better when it's not just solos and a BWOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW............................... then more solos like some other demos.


----------



## odibrom

This demo kind of gets lost with the synths over the guitar, specially on laptop speakers. With good headphones it really sounds different...


----------



## CanserDYI

adriangrizzly said:


>



Wow! Definitely flubby, but impressive! I'm not a DT fan, but I've always liked Johns playing, and this was cool!


----------



## 77zark77

an 8 string instrument shouldn't be one of those focusing on the bass range but have to broaden low tones to the current works


----------



## odibrom

I just received an email from Ernie Ball / Music Mann with a give away of THIS guitar and 24 string packs for it... but it's for USA only... lame. Search their Instagram page...

https://www.instagram.com/p/CVVGt-gllEe/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=majesty_8_giveaway


----------



## Alberto7

odibrom said:


> I just received an email from Ernie Ball / Music Mann with a give away of THIS guitar and 24 string packs for it... but it's for USA only... lame. Search their Instagram page...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CVVGt-gllEe/?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=majesty_8_giveaway



Saw this on Instagram. So pissed to find out that even in Canada I can't go in. I applied regardless


----------



## Alberto7

You know, it's not my usual tone, but I kinda like what they got out of it on this song. Kinda flubby but still well defined. Refreshing in a sea of ultra high attack "TWENK!" sounding 8 strings. I've only listened through my M50s though.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

No flubbier than his earlier 7 string tones


----------



## ekarinsm

I thought Petrucci did a pretty good job with the 8-string, considering he did basically the same thing when he first recorded with the 7-string.


----------



## nickgray

I'm pretty sure their first 7 string song was A Change of Seasons, it was supposed to be on I&W, but the label decided against that, so chronologically it was released after Awake as an EP, but the song is from I&W era. They never topped it, imo.


----------



## Avedas

That demo sounds pretty good. Much better than most 8 string demos that lean far too hard into quacky djent territory with the mids pushed up to 11 IMO. It is a bit flubby, but that's just John's tone at this point. 



nickgray said:


> I'm pretty sure their first 7 string song was A Change of Seasons, it was supposed to be on I&W, but the label decided against that, so chronologically it was released after Awake as an EP, but the song is from I&W era. They never topped it, imo.


John said the first riff he wrote when he got his first 7 string was The Mirror, no?


----------



## StevenC

Avedas said:


> That demo sounds pretty good. Much better than most 8 string demos that lean far too hard into quacky djent territory with the mids pushed up to 11 IMO. It is a bit flubby, but that's just John's tone at this point.
> 
> 
> John said the first riff he wrote when he got his first 7 string was The Mirror, no?


Do we know when Petrucci got his first 7? I read something years ago about him recording I&W with a Universe, but have no source.

They were playing bits of The Mirror live on a 6 string earlier and the only early version of ACoS I can find is played on 6.


----------



## nsimonsen

StevenC said:


> Do we know when Petrucci got his first 7? I read something years ago about him recording I&W with a Universe, but have no source.
> 
> They were playing bits of The Mirror live on a 6 string earlier and the only early version of ACoS I can find is played on 6.



I would also like to know. Mostly due to the fact that they wrote 'A Change Of Seasons' originally for 'Images & Words', so that would make me assume that JP had a 7 string back then?

EDIT: I hadn't seen aforementioned early version of ACOS on the 6 string. This is coooool!


----------



## bostjan

StevenC said:


> Do we know when Petrucci got his first 7? I read something years ago about him recording I&W with a Universe, but have no source.
> 
> They were playing bits of The Mirror live on a 6 string earlier and the only early version of ACoS I can find is played on 6.


Huh? JP used a UV green dot on the music video for Lie. The video was made after the album was recorded, but before Sherinian joined the band, so definitely before ACoS.

Edit:
Video doesn't like ss.o

2nd Edit:
Here's a video of DT live in Japan January 1995. JP has the ibanez JP7 9 months before A Change of Seasons was released.

Link to vid


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Huh? JP used a UV green dot on the music video for Lie. The video was made after the album was recorded, but before Sherinian joined the band, so definitely before ACoS.
> 
> Edit:
> Video doesn't like ss.o


Dream Theater wrote ACoS in like 1989 and recorded a version of it for Images & Words that was cut. 



They played a song known as Puppies on Acid which became The Mirror before Awake was recorded. John claims this was the first thing he wrote on a 7 string, so if that's true he definitely had it by 1993.



I'm not really sure what you don't understand. I'm asking when John got the UV. He was playing "7 string material" before Awake.


----------



## bostjan

Ok, yes, I was confused. Puppies on Acid and Kitties on Crack were not done with 7s. In my defense, it was really early in the morning here when I read these posts 

Take the Time would have been the perfect song to use a seven, but it didn't use one, just inverted power chords. So, if what you are saying is that it doesn't look like JP had a seven prior to recording I&W, then I concur.

There is the behind the scenes of the making of awake, which is very blurry, but it looks like JP has a 7 with the picasso graphic while the band was recording Caught in a Web. I'm guessing the UV7BK was probably in his possession prior to that, beacuse why get a UV when you already have a sig? But who knows?

The first visual appearance of a 7 with DT was in the video for Lie. Whether JP owned one that he never showed anyone before that is totally up for speculation. Maybe someone on here is close enough with him to ask to see the reciept.


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Ok, yes, I was confused. Puppies on Acid and Kitties on Crack were not done with 7s. In my defense, it was really early in the morning here when I read these posts
> 
> Take the Time would have been the perfect song to use a seven, but it didn't use one, just inverted power chords. So, if what you are saying is that it doesn't look like JP had a seven prior to recording I&W, then I concur.
> 
> There is the behind the scenes of the making of awake, which is very blurry, but it looks like JP has a 7 with the picasso graphic while the band was recording Caught in a Web. I'm guessing the UV7BK was probably in his possession prior to that, beacuse why get a UV when you already have a sig? But who knows?
> 
> The first visual appearance of a 7 with DT was in the video for Lie. Whether JP owned one that he never showed anyone before that is totally up for speculation. Maybe someone on here is close enough with him to ask to see the reciept.


As far as I know JP had the UV, a blue burst 7, a white Picasso 7, and another Picasso that was uniquely coloured.

You're right that having a 7 but not using it during Images & Words wouldn't have made much sense considering Myung was using a 6 string at the time anyway. One of those things I read on the internet years ago and haven't been able to find since, but I guess it's plausible that he just got the UV and it was the best sounding guitar or he was excited about it so he used it on everything without changing the parts. Though he's said more recently that during that recording is when he received the first Picasso, which was just a guitar Ibanez had sitting around.

All that aside, could you imagine how angry this forum would be if it was around in the 90s and Ibanez kept not announcing a JPM7 every year?


----------



## bostjan

Wait, did Ibanez every officially say anything about the JPM7? I'm ignorant about the nonUS Ibanez releases, but we never got a JPM7 here. Obviously they exist out in the wild, though, but I have no idea how anyone ever got one new in the first place.

The first time I saw DT live, IIRC, the only 7 I saw was the multicolored JPM7. Maybe it was the B&W and the stage lights were playing tricks, though. By the 2nd time I saw them, JP was using EBMM.


----------



## odibrom

The only JPM7 I've seen in the wild was actually a "tribute" one, an RG7620 modded guitar: paint, pickups switch and eventually the neck's inlays and bindings... Saw it on a local sale site once, the seller was "trying" to sell it as an original one, but got caught and re-formulated his add (removing a considerable amount on the sale price... about €500+ at the time)... never saw that one again, so maybe someone got it or he removed it from the sale...


----------



## StevenC

bostjan said:


> Wait, did Ibanez every officially say anything about the JPM7? I'm ignorant about the nonUS Ibanez releases, but we never got a JPM7 here. Obviously they exist out in the wild, though, but I have no idea how anyone ever got one new in the first place.
> 
> The first time I saw DT live, IIRC, the only 7 I saw was the multicolored JPM7. Maybe it was the B&W and the stage lights were playing tricks, though. By the 2nd time I saw them, JP was using EBMM.


There was no release ever unfortunately. A couple of people have made replicas of the white one out of RG1527s, but there was never an official version. John sold some of them, certainly the multicolour, along with most of his Ibanezes when he left but I can't say which. Rich from IbanezRules has or had that one. 

Apparently he used the white one as the main stage guitar and the blue burst as backup, and got the multicoloured one later on and never toured it before switching to EBMM.


----------



## Guitarholic

Just arrived. Really digging it.


And no Ibanez JPM7 ever went into production. There’s a lot of people doing tribute ones but there’s no production run version.


----------



## Guitarholic

Majesty 8 arrived yesterday, plugged her in today. Really great instrument, very resonant and snappy which is how I like things. Takes some getting used to the fan frets but it's probably the overall easiest to play 8string in the current collection.

Better picture HERE.


----------



## Webmaestro

Maybe this was discussed earlier in this thread, but are they planning to release these again in the future?

Was the 100 limit just for this particular finish?


----------



## bostjan

Webmaestro said:


> Maybe this was discussed earlier in this thread, but are they planning to release these again in the future?
> 
> Was the 100 limit just for this particular finish?





CW7 said:


> They are sold out but yes- it appears there will be some other finishes available to dealers at some point. I’d absolutely be into a Kinetic Blue .


I don't know myself. I think it'd be extremely foolish for EBMM to squander the opportunity to sell a bunch of guitars that people were ready to spend a small fortune on sight unseen before they even existed.

I'm not into that kind of money for a production guitar, but, if they make a Sterling version of it for a little over a grand, I might have to start saving up just so I can be one of the cool kids (read: middle age prog nerd dudes).


----------



## Webmaestro

Guitarholic said:


> Majesty 8 arrived yesterday, plugged her in today. Really great instrument, very resonant and snappy which is how I like things. Takes some getting used to the fan frets but it's probably the overall easiest to play 8string in the current collection.
> 
> Better picture HERE.



That's quite a collection. Following you on Instagram now (as @guitaranswerguy)


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Avedas said:


> John said the first riff he wrote when he got his first 7 string was The Mirror, no?



Was just, coincidentally, listening to this, where around 7:32 he says exactly that:


----------



## Anquished

Guitarholic said:


> Majesty 8 arrived yesterday, plugged her in today. Really great instrument, very resonant and snappy which is how I like things. Takes some getting used to the fan frets but it's probably the overall easiest to play 8string in the current collection.
> 
> Better picture HERE.



Your collection is insane!


----------



## jruivo26

odibrom said:


> The only JPM7 I've seen in the wild was actually a "tribute" one, an RG7620 modded guitar: paint, pickups switch and eventually the neck's inlays and bindings... Saw it on a local sale site once, the seller was "trying" to sell it as an original one, but got caught and re-formulated his add (removing a considerable amount on the sale price... about €500+ at the time)... never saw that one again, so maybe someone got it or he removed it from the sale...



Yup, I spam-messaged this guy for months until eventually he lowered the price from 1500eur to 750... But I've come to discover that this is his usual modus operandi


----------



## odibrom

jruivo26 said:


> Yup, I spam-messaged this guy for months until eventually he lowered the price from 1500eur to 750... But I've come to discover that this is his usual modus operandi




Did you get it after all?


----------



## Guitarholic

Anquished said:


> Your collection is insane!



Thanks!!!


----------



## The Blue Ghost

I wonder if they'll make another production Majesty 8 run in 2022? Feels like the demand is still there even though I can't help but feel this would have been better to release 5-10 years ago when the market wasn't as saturated


----------



## Musiscience

The Blue Ghost said:


> I wonder if they'll make another production Majesty 8 run in 2022? Feels like the demand is still there even though I can't help but feel this would have been better to release 5-10 years ago when the market wasn't as saturated



Can’t help but think that as well. I get that it’s Petrucci’s guitar and they are mainly building guitars he uses. But JPs are just such a staple at this point that they could release any variation with specs similar to his 6 and 7 and people would buy them wether JP use it or not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Musiscience said:


> Can’t help but think that as well. I get that it’s Petrucci’s guitar and they are mainly building guitars he uses. But JPs are just such a staple at this point that they could release any variation with specs similar to his 6 and 7 and people would buy them wether JP use it or not.



They've already opened the series up as available as the base for custom runs, so while it's a "JP" it's in name only.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

If they'd make a Majesty with the XI's neck profile in one of those runs that would be swell


----------



## Musiscience

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've already opened the series up as available as the base for custom runs, so while it's a "JP" it's in name only.



True that, forgot about those!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Musiscience said:


> True that, forgot about those!



It's easy to forget since EBMM has tried not to draw attention to them as for decades the canned excuse for not offering X or Y was that "that's not how John plays them."


----------



## The Blue Ghost

First Majesty 8 I've seen on Reverb and its seller is already asking for almost 2000 eur above it's original listing price. What particularly grinds my gears from seeing this listing is that the seller is calling it a "collector's" item this close to it's launch date implying it's worth more than initially sold for which simply cannot be true in a "vintage" sense and only in the sense of artificial scarcity preying on people who enjoy a specific thing or for those who want to inflate its value even further when selling it next. I'm so tired of seeing this behavior


----------



## The Blue Ghost

The Blue Ghost said:


> First Majesty 8 I've seen on Reverb and its seller is already asking for almost 2000 eur above it's original listing price. What particularly grinds my gears from seeing this listing is that the seller is calling it a "collector's" item this close to it's launch date implying it's worth more than initially sold for which simply cannot be true in a "vintage" sense and only in the sense of artificial scarcity preying on people who enjoy a specific thing or for those who want to inflate its value even further when selling it next. I'm so tired of seeing this behavior


Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 8 https://reverb.com/item/49620459-er...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=49620459


----------



## odibrom

The Blue Ghost said:


> Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 8 https://reverb.com/item/49620459-er...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=49620459



... people are desperate for "easy money"...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Blue Ghost said:


> First Majesty 8 I've seen on Reverb and its seller is already asking for almost 2000 eur above it's original listing price. What particularly grinds my gears from seeing this listing is that the seller is calling it a "collector's" item this close to it's launch date implying it's worth more than initially sold for which simply cannot be true in a "vintage" sense and only in the sense of artificial scarcity preying on people who enjoy a specific thing or for those who want to inflate its value even further when selling it next. I'm so tired of seeing this behavior



To be fair, the scarcity isn't artificial. These are all sold out and there has yet to be any indication from EBMM that there will ever be more. 

What Abasi is doing with their "drops" is artificial as they know they're making more, they just release a particular amount at a time.


----------



## Jackillin

MaxOfMetal said:


> To be fair, the scarcity isn't artificial. These are all sold out and there has yet to be any indication from EBMM that there will ever be more.
> 
> What Abasi is doing with their "drops" is artificial as they know they're making more, they just release a particular amount at a time.




I got fed up, after trying to get an Abasi 8 last year I finally ordered an Aristides. Abasi was my 1st choice for specs & price but if u cant get one then not much point in waiting around indefinately. Not particularly interested paying extra to buy a 'new' used instrument at inflated prices, but ur right - that's what happened with the Abasi's on Reverb etc..


----------



## The Blue Ghost

MaxOfMetal said:


> To be fair, the scarcity isn't artificial. These are all sold out and there has yet to be any indication from EBMM that there will ever be more.
> 
> What Abasi is doing with their "drops" is artificial as they know they're making more, they just release a particular amount at a time.


 
I guess so far that's right. However due to them selling out quickly and seeing past trends with the BFR's being made more frequently after their initial release there has to be a high likelihood of seeing more of this model albeit maybe not with this particular finish in the future?

My patience/complacency has simply run out with people trying to make a quick buck of anything under there sun there's demand for while adding nothing to the items value except voiding its guarantee.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Guitarholic said:


> Majesty 8 arrived yesterday, plugged her in today. Really great instrument, very resonant and snappy which is how I like things. Takes some getting used to the fan frets but it's probably the overall easiest to play 8string in the current collection.
> 
> Better picture HERE.



Daaamn!! Just started following your IG account for some Music Man p0rn.

How’s the neck profile on the 8?


----------



## gunshow86de

Looks like they're doing a new finish/run of the 8 strings.


----------



## mlp187

Why the shield?!?!? Fuck. I’ve never hated it more than right now. Don’t mind it on the other models but for some reason I’m Burt hurt about it on the 8.

Edit: Burt hurt = butthurt _lol_


----------



## bostjan

The black hardware looks 100% better than the chrome, IMO, but, IDK about everything else, i.e., the "shield." Cool that they're bringing it back. Maybe the next iteration will have a smaller hardtail bridge or a trem and have a better finish and maybe even a better scale length. As long as EBMM keeps doing different iterations of this guitar, I think it's a win.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

mlp187 said:


> Why the shield?!?!? Fuck. I’ve never hated it more than right now. Don’t mind it on the other models but for some reason I’m Burt hurt about it on the 8.
> 
> Edit: Burt hurt = butthurt _lol_


----------



## Boofchuck

mlp187 said:


> Why the shield?!?!? Fuck. I’ve never hated it more than right now. Don’t mind it on the other models but for some reason I’m Burt hurt about it on the 8.
> 
> Edit: Burt hurt = butthurt _lol_


Yeah I hate the shield also.


----------



## Hollowway

bostjan said:


> As long as EBMM keeps doing different iterations of this guitar, I think it's a win.


What they need to do is iterate that price right down to where I can buy it. If it's the same as the original release I'll stick with my svelte-bridged 8 strings, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Black with a shield...
NOPE
I gues this is the "I'll purchase it next year" year


----------



## gunshow86de

Looks like they're doing multiple colors on the 8 this time. With that cool shield that everyone seems to love so much.


----------



## Hollowway

gunshow86de said:


> Looks like they're doing multiple colors on the 8 this time. With that cool shield that everyone seems to love so much.



What’s the over-under on the price of this new version? I could see it being lower, given that the first one was a limited batch. But I’m not an idiot, so I’m going to guess it’ll be a little higher, because they know they can get it, and because of inflation.


----------



## StevenC

So the Majesty 8 is just part of the standard line now, given that it's in all the same colours as the standard line?

Interesting the Music Man isn't doing hard cases anymore


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

As someone who had one of the limited ones, I will be picking up that blue one most likely. That and a Silver kaizen. Or that seafoam looking one. I hate my GAS


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Interesting the Music Man isn't doing hard cases anymore



Major upgrade, IMO. Those MONO cases are no joke.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

The shield on the majesty doesn't bother me and I actually like it for most of their finishes. Though, I admit it can look awful on some finishes.

If I could even come close to affording a Majesty I'd grab that purple 8 for sure.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

It's not a shield, it's a damn shovel. I dig the shape but the shovel has to go and the headstock doesn't flow with the body shape.


----------



## jephjacques

I wasn't interested in the limited edition 8 but since they added it to the regular lineup I'm considering it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It's not a shield, it's a damn shovel. I dig the shape but the shovel has to go and the headstock doesn't flow with the body shape.


Need to find that old picture of the Gibson M3 with a shovel photoshopped on it.


----------



## Matt08642

gunshow86de said:


> Looks like they're doing multiple colors on the 8 this time. With that cool shield that everyone seems to love so much.




I really like the sparkle in the "Black" finish parts but gah, that shovel ruins it for me lol.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

First the Larada Legion for 4300 eur and now a Majesty 8 for 10k eur; the deals keep on happening. I'm sure the value of this instrument has more than doubled simply by being in the presence of this vendor
https://reverb.com/item/62811852-er...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=62811852


----------



## lewis

That shovel design looks appalling on these 8 strings. Ouch


----------



## bostjan

Looking at the website, you can get the eight string without the shield, it just costs damn near 2x as much!

IDK, but that's a bit crazy to me. It's like they know that no one likes the shovel design. Is there maple under the black part? How does that work?

Honestly, that will always be out of my budget, so I shouldn't care.


----------



## prlgmnr

bostjan said:


> Looking at the website, you can get the eight string without the shield, it just costs damn near 2x as much!
> 
> IDK, but that's a bit crazy to me. It's like they know that no one likes the shovel design. Is there maple under the black part? How does that work?
> 
> Honestly, that will always be out of my budget, so I shouldn't care.


"Stuff that no one likes" is an essential part of the Dream Theater brand


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> It's not a shield, it's a damn shovel. I dig the shape but the shovel has to go and the headstock doesn't flow with the body shape.



I've always felt ESP does the Majesty better:


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I've always felt ESP does the Majesty better:
> 
> View attachment 116541


Easily the better looking. I would like to give an H3 a spin.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I've always felt ESP does the Majesty better:
> 
> View attachment 116541


Hot damn!

That guitar even makes the cockstock look acceptable.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

I'd want to say that the Majesty is probably the most comfortable guitar I've ever played in the sense that it does not get in the way of you playing it. I feel like people get hung up on the "shovel" aesthetic but fail to mention how it's like the best Ibanez Saber ever made


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Kyle Jordan Cockstock is best stock and the Horizon III works with it _perfectly_


----------



## bostjan

The Blue Ghost said:


> I'd want to say that the Majesty is probably the most comfortable guitar I've ever played in the sense that it does not get in the way of you playing it. I feel like people get hung up on the "shovel" aesthetic but fail to mention how it's like the best Ibanez Saber ever made


Well, that's sort of the the thing about aesthetics. If it looks good, you pick it up and if it feels good, you buy it. If it looks atrocious, then you never pick it up in the first place, so you don't know how good or bad it feels, and you never buy it.

When you are asking $3k for the shovel version and ~$6k for the shovel-free version, I think you are at the point where the price is high enough that people don't even want to risk it. And honestly, if $6k fell in my lap out of the sky for no explainable reason, I can think of a score of things I'd spend it on before buying a majesty, because, for all my immaturities, I still do have a lot of grown-up problems like trees falling down on my house and cars breaking down constantly and being an aging American with the world's most expensive health care system to deal with.

But yes, I am sure these are decent quality guitars.


----------



## The Blue Ghost

bostjan said:


> Well, that's sort of the the thing about aesthetics. If it looks good, you pick it up and if it feels good, you buy it. If it looks atrocious, then you never pick it up in the first place, so you don't know how good or bad it feels, and you never buy it.
> 
> When you are asking $3k for the shovel version and ~$6k for the shovel-free version, I think you are at the point where the price is high enough that people don't even want to risk it. And honestly, if $6k fell in my lap out of the sky for no explainable reason, I can think of a score of things I'd spend it on before buying a majesty, because, for all my immaturities, I still do have a lot of grown-up problems like trees falling down on my house and cars breaking down constantly and being an aging American with the world's most expensive health care system to deal with.
> 
> But yes, I am sure these are decent quality guitars.


While my personal preference is always playability, comfort and quality in guitars first I do also appreciate a nice shovel-free aestethic. 

It doesn't really makes sense to me either that they'd double the price for a shovel-free guitar even if it is a signature model since they could sell more units and they'd have to be aware of that at this point. And I can't imagine not including the shovel adds any significant cad work either.


----------



## Lax

They don't double for non shovel, you just have a pair of limited series solid colors finishes with non visible shovel. 

I can witness they are the most confortable guitars I've ever played since the 90's.

For prices tho, without even talking about limited models, unavailability worldwide and prices exploded since 2020 and it's just unbelievable people buy them with covid and other things destroying our budget...


----------



## CanserDYI

I like the shovel


----------



## jephjacques

heard from a dealer that the 8 they got in was a real piece of junk, unadjustably high action. He suspected there was a problem with the bridge vs neck angle. Hopefully this was just a lemon, but the guy I talked to thought it was a fundamental problem with the design. Which is weird because the majesty 6 and 7 strings are some of the most flawless guitars I've ever played.


----------



## Xaeldaren

I'm shocked they'd even let somerthing like that out into the wild...


----------



## jephjacques

Right?


----------



## The Blue Ghost

jephjacques said:


> heard from a dealer that the 8 they got in was a real piece of junk, unadjustably high action. He suspected there was a problem with the bridge vs neck angle. Hopefully this was just a lemon, but the guy I talked to thought it was a fundamental problem with the design. Which is weird because the majesty 6 and 7 strings are some of the most flawless guitars I've ever pla


I feel the same way about all the ebmm stuff I've tried. I hope it's just a lemon since I really want a Majesty 8, though with a trem, I need a trem.


----------



## gunshow86de

One of the new colors in the wild...









Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 8 – Sanguine Red | Reverb


And an 8 banger!Welcome this bloody beauty to Eddies - this gorgeous Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 8 in Sanguine Red.The Majesty is the result of John's unwavering demand for high-performance and playability. One of the most well-balanced and innovative instruments available, the Majesty features ...




reverb.com


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> I like the shovel



... you like to dig holes, that's why you say you like the shovel, you dig holes with it...

... Just messing around, you know I'm not serious on this... or am I???


----------



## CanserDYI

gunshow86de said:


> One of the new colors in the wild...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 8 – Sanguine Red | Reverb
> 
> 
> And an 8 banger!Welcome this bloody beauty to Eddies - this gorgeous Ernie Ball Music Man Majesty 8 in Sanguine Red.The Majesty is the result of John's unwavering demand for high-performance and playability. One of the most well-balanced and innovative instruments available, the Majesty features ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


I know it's huge but that bridge looks so comfy to me.


----------

